# Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc



## Arty

Just to train myself better for BOTP, at what speed shall I run and what distance?  also at BOTP do you run everyday (like Mon thru Friday or are there breaks..

I can do 5km run at 6.5mph for 5 days in a row at treadmill, Is it good enou  :rocket:  gh?


----------



## Korus

Try and stay away from treadmills.. They aren‘t as good as running on actual earth/pavement.


----------



## Dire

I also found that runnin not on a tread mill is harder because of the mental bordom..   

You run 5km infront of your TV which your TV provides a good distraction.. Running outside I find out more difficult since you get fatuged not only by the weather but by up hill/ down hill and also from the mental bordom..

I guess I need to buy a good CD player/headphones. but I can‘t afford it now..


----------



## Tpr.Orange

well the standard is 
2.4 kms in 11:56 mins...

which would mean...0.2kms per minute


----------



## Christopher

Running on a treadmill is easier and slower than running on pavement, because you‘re fighting wind resistance. The boredom is just in your head.

If you insist on running on a treadmill, set the incline at 2.0 to compensate, and run at a 6.7 pace per mile setting. That‘ll give you a real-road pace per mile of 8.3, which should be the recommended pace.

You can adjust your pace accordingly, comparing your pace with real-road running with this chart:

 http://www.trinewbies.com/2RunTreadChart.htm 

I know that if you‘re training for BUD/S, they recommend a road pace per mile of 8.0, so maybe that‘s something you should aim for.


----------



## biggie786

I am training to go for BMQ. Currently I am running approx. 5-8 km every other day and also doing push up, situp and chinups. Do you guys think 5-8km is ok enough? Also does speed count or just should i just concentrate on endurance.

Please advise.


----------



## Cycophant

Why bother setting a limit?  

Just continue to push yourself as much as you can.  Anything you can get above and beyond the average or minimum, the better.  Limiting yourself to the minimum, the average, or even the exceptional is foolishness.

That being said, 5 to 8 kilometers is pretty substantial.  Be proud of your accomplishments and continue on.


----------



## Bert

On the other hand, don‘t push yourself so hard that you injure yourself and then have to take time off to recover.  

Its sounds like your cardio and conditioning is great.  Maintain it but don‘t go over-board.

If you can do 2.4 kms in 12 minutes, or better in 10 minutes or less, your pace for that distance is great.  For 6 kms, you pace will be slower.  You may want to train for the 10 km races and that info is on the net.

The danger is pushing yourself too hard.  Running is a great exercise but avoid risking foot or muscle injuries then have to carry it into BMQ.  Just be careful.

Im no expert, but training for endurance and speed together is better than than only one.  In BMQ, SQ, and in the field, your activites require strength and endurance.  The obstacle course stresses the body differently than a straight 6 knm run which is different from a 15 km ruck mark in 2 hours 26 minutes.

I‘d mix wind sprints/interval training to build VO2 and strength and mix in a one longer run for mucle conditioning per week.

If your running is good, loose a running session or two a week and try mixing a weight routine and build more power for the arms, upper back, lower back and shoulders.  Lugging a ruck 15 kms not only puts you in a cardio range, but you need the strength to support heavy loads.


----------



## klumanth

As was said, don‘t push yourself too hard.  Unless you‘ve been running for a long time I would not recommend running more than every other day(and that‘s at most).  5-8km is plenty for starting.  Yes, you should set fitness goals.  Set out what it is you eventually want to achieve.  If you can do the 2.4km in 9:30 you‘re doing very good.  Then set out some small goals along the way.  Reaching these small goals will help motivate you to reach your final goal.  If you‘re really keen you could also get a pair of hand grips to practice for the test.


----------



## biggie786

Thanks you guys!!! It‘s a great help. Recruiter also told me that for the first week in BMQ they make u do Shuttle Cork runs. Does anyoneknow what exactly it is and what is the timming they use. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## klumanth

Perhaps he was referring to the 20 meter shuttle run or 20msr for short (also known as the "beep" test).  20 MSR is the way the CF evaluates your cardio.  It‘s much more accurate than the step test.  Basically you run back and forth between two lines which are 20m apart at a speed dictated by a tape or CD playing.  After each minute you reach a new stage and the speed increases.  You‘ll feel it after running this test.


----------



## klumanth

For a male under 35 you require level 6 to pass.  You should try and aim for the incentive levels
Male 17-19 is level 10
Male 20-29 is level 10.5
Male 30-39 is level 8.0

Those are the only ones I remember.  If you reach the incentive level on the shuttle run and on the other portions of the test, your test is good for two years instead of one.


----------



## klumanth

A lot of people aren‘t good with the shuttle run.  Instead of a straight run, you‘re running and stopping constantly which is a bit harder to take.  The good news is that every time you do it, you‘ll have a better sense for the timing and your scores should improve each time you do it.  It wasn‘t until my third or fourth test that I reached the incentive level.


----------



## biggie786

what happens if u do not reach level 6 or 7? do u get kicked out?


----------



## klumanth

If you cannot reach your minimum level on the run that means you fail your express test.  If you cannot pass your express test by the end of Basic Training you may get recoursed and have to do the whole thing over again.  If you continue to fail it you will eventually get released.


----------



## biggie786

Is there large number of recruits who can‘t pass the express test and have to redo the training?


----------



## klumanth

Not from what I‘ve seen, in fact there are few people who cannot pass the express test.  If you look at some of the other threads you should find lots of posts with people frustrated by the low fitness standards.


----------



## Cycophant

What about the Fitness requirements for SQ Training, after Basic?  Particularily, for Infantry?

I‘ve heard that its a fair bit more difficult than the PT you get at Basic.


----------



## klumanth

I do not know about fitness requirements for SQ.  I imagine if you can pass the cooper‘s test you‘re doing fine.  The Cooper‘s Test consists of the 1.5 mile run (2.4km), pushups, situps, chinups and benchpress.  I do not know what the exact numbers for each are.  Me thinks someone around here should know.


----------



## R_J

Biggie, what trade are you going for? That will play a big part in what your PT will be like after the initial BMQ and SQ. 
A big thing to remember is that the more you can do before you go, the more you will have to draw from in your mind when "the going gets tough" later. If you‘ve done it once, you can do it again. Good luck.


----------



## GrahamD

Here is a question for anyone familiar with Toronto.

 Does anyone know where there is a 400 meter track available to the public in the Greater Toronto Area?
  Alternatively, does anyone know where there is a specific route that is easy to describe and that is measured fairly accurately for distance?
  I saw some guys running the perimeter of the Moss Park Armoury while being timed by someone in a CF uniform.  Anyone happen to know the distance at that location?  I would assume that they have measured it precisely if they are timing it, maybe someone reading has run there before?

PS. Before anyone recommends the Y.M.C.A, I‘ve checked with them and they want a $15 drop in fee.


----------



## klumanth

I would just go to the nearest school.  When I lived in Thornhill, I used the track for the secondary school there (dufferin and clark).


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Hey Maven,
I used to work at Dufferin Clark....Also behind westmount collegiate in thornhill there is a great track...but if you want un even ground to run on you should go around the entire baseball diamond.


----------



## nbk

Hey GrahamD, try the lakeshore. I have been using the bike paths along there (for running not biking) and it helps having the water too look out at. I used to use a pedometer to see how far I went but now I just use a watch and run as fast as I can for like 15 minutes to a half an hour.


----------



## biggie786

Hi RJ,

I applied to ATIS Technician and LCIS Technician as my trade...will I still be doing physical training after I finish BMQ and enter my MOC training?


----------



## R_J

I‘ve got several friends that just OT‘d to LCIS. You‘ll do some PT, but not the same level as combat arms. As I am not in that field, I‘ll leave that one open for someone in the trade. Good luck.


----------



## riggs

How hard should I be training for BT. I currently run for time, 30 min at a good pace (for a 280 lbs guy).Also while on course (from BT until I get posted) is it wake up hit the road running or is there a warm up then run? I need to know so I‘m not the guy at the back of the pack getting some colorfull motivation.  :soldier:


----------



## GrahamD

I‘ve read a couple of posts on this site, and another, that say basic training is a little light on the physical training.  I read that its kind of like get up in the morning and go for a 20 minute walk, with some occasional sprinting ahead a few telephone poles and back.

 One of the things I read on the subject of basic training, was a precise journal type of web page, where someone who is currently a member of the Royal Horse, into his 4th year in the army, kept a record of everything he was doing. It was written in a manner that was designed to assist any civilian who was thinking about joining in understanding what it was all going to be like.

Anyway, from what I can tell of basic training, I am mostly worried that my fitness level will actually decrease, and that I will suffer for it in battle school.  Also, the 13k ruck march seems a little ominous.  However, apparently you don‘t need to finish it to graduate from basic.  Obviously anyone trying to enter the combat arms is going to want to finish that though.

Question:  In the 13k ruck march, the pace is a steady jog right?  It‘s not like a run is it?  I know you have to finish it in like 2 hrs, 26 min or something like that, but I can‘t visualise the pace.


----------



## R_J

The 13km BFT is a walk with your fighting order and marching order (webbing, weapon, ruck). It is a bit of a brisk walk but no running/jogging/shuffling. The biggest thing about going distance is that 90% is in your mind. If you are at the courses standard of fitness, you will have the strength. Then you just need to turn off the brain, and go. Don‘t EVER let yourself quit. It should not matter that the newest PC "touchy-feely" PT standards say you don‘t need to complete something. If you want to be a soldier, you WON‘T quit. Personal pride should prevent that. Your mind will start coming up with all sorts of reasons to justify falling out, but don‘t let yourself.
I‘ve taught a reg QL 3 and several assorted reserve QL 2‘s and 3‘s. You always see the big drama performances by some recruits designed to exaggerate the "drive" they are putting forth, and some equally big performances to "justify" them falling out. Just always remember what you are striving for.
Good luck, and which reg‘t are you putting in for?


----------



## GrahamD

I‘m going to mention PPLI as being my first choice, but I will take any job offer that comes my way.

As for the 13k ruck march, I am relieved that it is not a jog.  I feel a lot more confident that I shouldn‘t have too much trouble finishing it.  Aching muscles, fatigue, sore feet, dehydraton, are all things that I have the mental strength to withstand for lengthy periods of time.
  It was the cramps I was imagining when I thought I would have to jog all that way with so much weight.  I‘ve never had a cramp from walking before though.


----------



## R_J

Graham, if you ask for PPCLI, you should have no problem getting it. Our numbers are considerably lower than the RCRs right now (unlike out east, we have other jobs available here    ). But seriously, good luck, and don‘t worry about the BFT. As said earlier, if you are in shape, it‘s all in the mind- just DON‘T QUIT!
Arty Aygun, no one will be alone during a BFT


----------



## Christopher

I know a lot of recruits who are anxious about the physical fitness test, and since I‘m a marathon runner, I figure I can offer some advice to people who aren‘t very good at the 1.5 miler, or are just trying to get themselves into the ‘superior‘ bracket (below 10 minutes), or even to beat a personal record.

Most of my friends who are already in the reserves don‘t really know the subtleties of running (it‘s really an art), and I‘ve noticed that the people here who offer advice about training don‘t know them either. They just tell you to run hard, run intervals, run hard-easy days, and so on. And oftentimes, this results in a plateau in your personal record, and it seems like you can‘t improve your times after a certain point.

If you‘ve found that this is the case, this is what you should do - without getting into too much detail about VO2max, anaerobic/aerobic capacity, lactate threshold, and so on.

Run slower (and I mean SLOW) - but for longer distances. If you think that you‘re running easy/hard days, you probably aren‘t. On your ‘easy‘ days, you should be running at approximately 70% of your max heart rate, while on your hard days, you should be running at 85% of your max heart rate. You can find these by the Karvonen formula:

70% HR = (MAX HR - RESTING HR) * .7 + RESTING HR
85% HR = (MAX HR - RESTING HR) * .85 + RESTING HR

When you start out, your ‘easy‘ 70% days will be embarrassing. You will be running REALLY slowly. You may even have to walk to keep under 70%. This means that you‘ve been running too fast, and your aerobic capacity has been eroded - and that is the main reason why people always plateau. I know it may be frustrating at first, but trust me - it will pay off. With time (a month or so), your easy days will have you running at a fairly respectable clip, and your pace will increase dramatically, both at your slow pace, and your hard pace.

However, with time, as your aerobic capacity improves your hard 85% days will become ****  on wheels. You‘ll be able to breathe fine due to your improved aerobic system, but your legs will cry for mercy. That‘s because now, you‘ll be testing and improving your lactate threshold and anaerobic capacity on your hard days.

Do not worry about your pace. Keep an eye on your HR. Your pace will automatically improve over time (and it will be dramatic). Trust me.

People who also tell you that you should avoid treadmills are spouting nonsense. I‘ve been training on a treadmill for a long time now, and I just did a track workout today. I slaughtered my PR by 3 minutes. It was totally unexpected. And I was running at an easy, breathable tempo, and made it into the superior bracket easily.

Running is running, whether it‘s on a treadmill or not. The main benefit of a treadmill is the ability to keep an eye on your heart rate (if you don‘t have a monitor). However, do not trust the pace numbers, or distances that it spews out at you.

So, short answer: Easy days, 70% of max, long distance. Hard days, 85% of max, half the distance of what you do on an easy day.

Anyway, I hope this helps you guys. If you want to know more about the biochemistry/technical details, or have more questions about training, just ask.


----------



## JDG

Do you recommend running every day (ie: Monday-Easy, Tuesday-Hard, Wednesday-Easy, Thursday-Hard, etc...) or should a day or two of rest be thrown into the mix?  What is a good weekly schedule?


----------



## McInnes

JDG, i would suggest running long distances (jogging) 3 times a week. two days of resting, or else theres no point in doing excersise if you dont have time to recover. the other two days, do wieght training, or swimming, or stairs, or sprints or something.


----------



## Christopher

McInnes has it right. Go hard for a day, and easy for two. You‘ll need the recovery time to refill glycogen stores that you‘ve depleted on your hard days.

Undertraining is always better than overtraining.


----------



## GrahamD

How do you determine your Max Heart rate?


----------



## radop211tc

From what i have read, there are a few formulas to figure it out but the most common is:
220 - your age...So for me it is 220-40=180.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## Christopher

That‘s a very rough formula, and often incorrect. Everyone is physiologically different, and statisically, a lot of people end up on the tails of that normal distribution. A better way to determine your maximum heart rate is to conduct a stress test on yourself (not as scary as you may think).

Note this. Of primary concern is your health. Any runner with any question whatsoever about his or her cardiac condition should not do this test without consulting a physician. This test is designed to get your heart beating as fast as possible under ‘normal‘ conditions, and is thus by definition, risky for anyone with any kind of cardiac risk factors.

If you are concerned and still wish to find out your max heart rate, a sub-maximal test or a stress test can be done under more controlled conditions (even with a doctor present) at a fitness centre, or even at the request of your doctor or cardiologist. However, these tests tend to be quite inaccurate as well, since the testers are more accustomed to dealing with cardiac patients, and thus are often quite conservative (they don‘t want Joe Shmoe to go have a myocardial infarction on the treadmill while they test him).

That said, just strap a cheap heart rate monitor on yourself when you‘re well rested. If you‘re tired from previous training, that could be the limiting factor rather than your heart‘s natural max.

Do your normal warm-up (DO IT. WARM UPS ARE IMPORTANT), and find a fairly steep hill, about 200-300 metres long. Do a series of five repeats up the hill, turning at the top and jogging back down to recover. When you reach the bottom, turn immediately and start up on the next repeat. The key is to gradually increase your intensity on each repeat, so that you‘re starting each with a higher rate than the last.

On the last repeat, keep increasing your intensity until you are sprinting at least the last 100 yards at your absolute maximum speed. You should finish this last repeat with that totally "blown out" feeling, gasping for breath and grabbing your knees for support. Your heart rate may even increase, after you have stopped, so keep an eye on it.

The highest heart rate you measure at any point during this workout is your max. Some monitors will automatically record your max. You will probably reach your max in your last repeat, but some runners hit it earlier, and get fatigued.

At any rate, the highest number you see will probably be as close to your max as you will ever get. A difference of 5 beats will be negligible.


----------



## radop211tc

GrahamD 
I am in the process of purchasing one. I found Cdn Tire, has a timex one on sale now $109 but it is only online for purchase. From what I have read and also been recommended, the Polar brand is suppose to be topnotch. Their website, has a store locator and I found a A3 (lots of nice features) at RunningRoom for $119 and that is a local store for me....
Plus most Sport Shops carry hr watches.

Tc...
VVV


----------



## Christopher

Andrew Power,

Those are marathon distances (48k is slightly longer though). Any sort of distance like that will be tough.

I remember seeing your other post regarding your questions about RMC, and I will reply to it here: I have friends who go to RMC (I‘m a Queen‘s student in Kingston), and they always tell me that it is harder to be a reservist, than go to RMC.

I find it hard to believe, but that is what they say.

As for heart rate monitors, I own a Polar S210 - which is a midrange one. You don‘t need anything extravagant, just something that‘ll show you your HR. Something that records other things will obviously be beneficial.

I‘d say the ability to keep split times (if you‘re keeping pace numbers), max HR (for testing your max), and average HR (if you‘re keeping a running log) are very useful. I use that on mine, all the time. But I realize that you guys aren‘t running for conditioning and competition, but to get into the military.

I‘m obviously trying to convert you guys. Running for fun is actually pretty fun.


----------



## Christopher

A lot of you guys have been messaging me with questions regarding training and injuries. I just wanted to drop a few links.

  http://www.ffh.us/cn/hadd.htm  

This is pretty much the same thing I told you guys, but he splits it up into more training zones, and provides physiological explanations as to why you should train like this. He‘s found everything out by trial and error.

  http://www.runnersworld.com  

If you‘re getting serious about running, or have questions about training, equipment, diet, HR, injuries (few of you are mailing me about shin splints), racing, or ANYTHING related to running, this is the place to go. Ask your questions in the forums. They also have training programs which you can fit to your schedule.

  http://www.nikerunning.com  

Also, it‘s a good thing to keep a running log if you‘re going hardcore. This is the best one that I‘ve seen so far. Click ‘tools‘ to get to it.

If you‘re getting serious, a good first goal to aim for is a 5 or 10K race. If you can do that, maybe aim for a half-marathon (there‘s a good one in Ottawa), or even a full marathon.

Runners are also quite a friendly bunch, so don‘t be shy to drop into your local Running Room. You can always sign up for training clinics there, or even just ask questions.

Happy running.


----------



## Arty

With time (a month or so), your easy days will have you running at a fairly respectable clip, and your pace will increase dramatically, both at your slow pace, and your hard pace.


Christopher, would you please elaborate on this?


----------



## toms3

Christopher, thanks for the tips on running.

However, how do they actually apply to military training?  You donâ€™t have to run a marathon in the army.  Generally speaking you donâ€™t have to run under 10 mins for the 1.5 (only for special jobs).   I feel physical training for the military needs to be a bit more specialized, closer to the training of a triathlete.  I am sure the Infantry members can confirm that they donâ€™t always get â€œeasyâ€ days at work.  Can your tips be applied to thisâ€¦to individuals that have to carry heavy weights for long distances, then drop them and move fast into their positions.  Then dig a hole, then run over to a truck of ammo and unload it.  Do you see what I am getting at?

I believe that the training should be tailored to the job.  I have found success by running anywhere from 200-meter sprints and hill repeats to 5 to 10 k long runs.   Within these same workouts I incorporate strength and muscle endurance work.  I watch for the signs of â€œover trainingâ€ and take proper rest days to allow for recovery.  I am â€œold guyâ€ with a 9:30 1.5 Km as my best time (May 03), I must be doing something right.

Whatâ€™s is your thoughts?  Do you have any tips to target the training to the job?

Thanks


----------



## Christopher

Digger,

It‘s a good point. Obviously, if your job requires high strength (such as heavy weights) or bursts of speed, you would think that heavy anaerobic training would be suitable. On the other hand, if you‘re doing long distances, cardio training will be the best way to go.

What you‘re doing right now, in essence, is handling both. Anaerobic/aerobic training. 200m sprints and hill repeats take their toll on your anaerobic system, while your longer runs test and improve your aerobic system.

In the same way, the training program that I have stated above also does the same. You have both hard, anaerobic days (85%), and easy cardio days (70%). It stresses both cardio and anaerobic. I have just noticed that people usually complain that they plateau, or do not see any improvement over a period of time. That is because they overstress themselves on their ‘easy‘ cardio days, and burn out.

I‘d argue that any training program that includes both would be tailored to the military, even if you are not a competitive runner. After all, if your cardio sucks but your anaerobic system is good, your distance running will suffer. That is the downfall of many ad hoc training programs. Many recruits think if they run hard every day, they will see improvement. They will not. Maybe in the anerobic aspect, but not in the cardio aspect.

For the soldier, I‘d say balance is the key. An infantryman has to draw both from his aerobic and anaerobic stores, and obviously has to have both of them developed. However, specifically for the soldier - I‘d say cross-training is of great importance. Runners don‘t usually focus too much on cross-training, but I think soldiers should. Skills such as swimming (after all, you‘re tested on it) and cycling could be incorporated into your training regimen. After all, one day you could be running into a trench.. The next you could be swimming in a lake.


----------



## toms3

Thanks again

Can you briefly explain the difference between anaerobic/aerobic conditioning?  Also, how long is long run?


----------



## Christopher

Aerobic conditioning trains your body to utilize fat, instead of glycogen. Aerobic power is used for long distance running (typically beyond 1 mile, give or take), and is typically associated with slow-twitch muscle fibres.

Anaerobic conditioning trains your body to withstand high bursts of speed or strength for a short period of time, without surpassing your lactate threshold. This is typically associated with fast-twitch muscle fibres, and shorter running distances (intervals, track workouts).

As for long runs - it depends on you, and what you‘re comfortable with. Veterans sometimes go for 3 hour runs, while new runners usually just go for fifteen or thirty. A good rule of thumb is that your short (anaerobic) run is half of what your long (aerobic) run is. But you run your short one at a faster pace.


----------



## Spartan

I did a search about running and came up with some running routines but my question is i‘m trying to get started in running regularly, I‘m just wondering should I be running with weight in a back pack, (knew my univ textbooks were good for something   )
is it bad to? is it better to?
should I do a combination of both running with/without weight as well things like wind sprints... 
or should I just run with out weight, and do long runs and things like wind sprints etc?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

If I were You I would start off with just runing, eventually maybe work your way up to running or jogging with 20-30 lbs, but i wouldnt worry too much about that, just make sure your cardio is good.

When i Was in Basic, we didnt really run with weight on our backs, we did alot of forced marches with full gear on though.


----------



## winchable

Moderation is important;
Don‘t kill yourself but always increase the level so you don‘t become to complacent with regards to how much you can do. As far as I know running with weights on your back won‘t do anymore damage then normal running.

Forced marching with heavy heavy weights on my back is something I did and noticed a significant improvement in my stamina (I share the textbook sentiment, add a dozen rocks and you should be able to tow a car in a few weeks    )


----------



## xFusilier

I would say no.  All running with wieght will to is increase the possibity of you injuring yourself.  Especially if not used to running as your lower limbs will have to get used to the strain from the impact of your body weight let alone another 20-30 lbs. My suggestion is, if you are new to running go to  this site and pick either the 10K or 5K training plan depending on your level of fitness.  Should you still wish to train with weighted loads simply do a forced march on your days off.


----------



## alexk

Well ive been doing some running and i get cramps after about 10-15 mins, does anyone know any streches or anything how to stop them or have them come later on in the run. thanks guys 

(dont know if its in the wrong form this one made the most sense to me) 

Alex


----------



## quebecrunner

Well, there is many factors tha can give you cramps... Lets start with the first one: eating. You should run about 2 hours after a meal (even if the army do not respect this rule    )

Second, hydratation. If your urine is yellow before the run, it means that you are not fully hydrated. But do not drink too much. You have to experiment by yourself.

Tertio, Calcium. Cramps may be due by a lack of calcium. Why? Because the muscular work is dependent on the release/recapture of calcium ions. Since you are young, drink 3 cup of milk per day. 

fourth, muscle itself. I mean by that if you start running too fast, you make a lot of lactic acid but your muscle cannot spontaneously convert it in a most efficient form (named pyruvic acid). So, your muscle will became "acid" and will tell you that you are in some sort killing it by giving you cramps.  

Start Slowly then after 10-20 minutes you can go fast as you like. You will not build as many lactic acid than starting fast because you‘ve made some sort of gradual metabolic switch pretty **** difficult to explain in english( after all, i‘m just a french cdn). 

I hope i have helped you!


----------



## Theoat

Another thing to add to what they had already stated is start slow and watch your breathing.  When I first started running I would breathe faster and faster till I eventually was panting and gasping for more air. I find inhaling deeply through the nose and exhaling through the mouth works well. Hope that helps....


----------



## alexk

hey guys thanks, quebecrunner i understand what your saying. If you want you could explain it in french, ive been going to a french imersion school since I was in kindergarden. Again thanks alot gonna be drinking alot of water and milk (is chocolate milk ok) lol 

take care 
Au revoir
Alex


----------



## DogOfWar

Actually the nutritional value in chocolate milk is similar to white. Its not as big as people think.


----------



## bossi

Potassium helps prevent muscle cramps - readily available in bananas and Gatorade-type products.


----------



## Franko

You can also try extract of Sarsparilla root....liquid form. Extreemly high in potassium and get in the blood stream faster. Take it about 1/2 hour prior and your good to go. All natural...no adverse effects (AFAIR). Consult a doc prior though.

Regards


----------



## Army_Deej

I am training for basic training, and i just can‘t run long distances!!  i have tried alot of stuff, but i just can‘t run long distances in a certain ammount of time!  if u have any advise, please tell....


----------



## cathtaylor

There are a lot of thread concerning this topic to a search and you find what you are looking for. How far are in the process?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

be consistant and keep going. You may not be noticing the improvements yourself, but they‘re there.

I finished my BMQ and Im finished my SQ in 2 weeks. I just realised that my physical condition had improved ALOT the other night when i ran with my buddy.

Theres lots of different ways people will say to get your cardio up. But the best way is to simply keep running and be regular about it. 

Whats slowing you down? Your breathing or your legs tiring out?


----------



## Andyd513

The good thing is you still have 2 months if you‘re going for summer reserve training.

Just jog 4-5 times a week. Don‘t let up, get up how ever early you need to do this.

Trust me you‘ll see results!

And make sure its jogging, try to do it before you eat breakfast as it will help prevent stitches. I‘m lucky in the fact theres a pre-measured route near my house.. if theres anything comparable or you have access to a health club with a treadmill you‘re set. If you have the club access you can switch it up with biking/stair master.

Lastly, if you haven‘t done your physical test yet you will do fine even if you aren‘t quite at the 2.4 k in 11:57 or whatever it is. I was about 30-45 secs behind that when I took it and still passed the cardio test.


----------



## kbowes

> Originally posted by Andy_d:
> [qb]And make sure its jogging, try to do it before you eat breakfast as it will help prevent stitches.  [/qb]


Never heard ‘stitches‘ in such a context before...what does it mean?

Thanks


----------



## quebecrunner

increase your mileage or the time that you spent running by 10% per week. Try to run longer the week end. Also, do it slowly. For example, let‘s say that you usually run 20k per week:
Monday:gym/cycling
thuesday: 4K easy running
wednesday:gym/swimming
Thursday: 4k with pick-up (accelerate the pace for 20 sec about 10-20 time)
Friday: 4k easy running
saturday: off
sunday: 8k very easy. If you have to take walking breaks, do it. The goal is to finish it whenever the pace.  

for pacing, you should be able to speak with someone during the run. Your breath should be regular. 

Adjust this little training program with your weekly mileage. You should increase only the long run on sunday: its the most important. 

And go to the gym!


----------



## Andyd513

Stitches are the pains you get in your sides when you jog. Its generally attributed to jogging too soon after you eat or poor breathing in my experience.

I get them slightly if I do PT between lunch + dinner or a few hours after dinner, if I do PT right when I wake up before I eat anything during the day I‘m fine.


----------



## alexk

Guys, thanks ALOT ive been drinking water like i breath and I eat a couple of bannanas a day. I usualy run 10 mins and get a cramp at about 5 today i went 25 and got nothing. Thanks again.


----------



## GrahamD

> How do I know if I have got stitch ?
> Typically, stitch is felt in the right upper abdomen, but may also occur on the left hand side, or may irradiate to upper or lower regions of the body. "Classic" stitch is more likely to occur to insufficiently trained people than well prepared athletes.
> 
> What causes Stitch ?
> The reason for stitch is pretty simple. The inner organs are hanging from several ligaments, which, in turn, are fixed to the diaphragm, the muscular "plate" between chest and abdomen. Liver, spleen, stomach, small intestine and colon form a weight of several kilograms, hanging from the diaphragm. The impact of every step forces the inner organs to move downwards. Additionally, the diaphragm moves upwards on every expiration to force air out of the lungs. This continuous up/down stress may cause a cramp in the diaphragm: stitch. Stitch occurs most often on the right hand side because of the liver being the most heavy organ, and therefore the one stressing the diaphragm the most.
> 
> How do I get rid of Stitch ?
> Should you suffer from stitch, the first (and best) cure is to slow down or stop until the stitch is gone. If you do not want to stop, you can try to press your hand onto the part of your abdomen where the stitch is, and release the pressure on expiration. Repeat this several times.
> 
> Tim Quinlivan, a PE Teacher in Australia, has found the following method works well with his young athletes:
> 
> Slow your pace slightly
> Grasp your side where you feel the stitch just under the bottom rib and half way across between the side and the belly button. Thumb to the rear and fingers to the front
> Squeeze firmly and bend at the waist (45-90 degrees) while still running
> After about 15 metres slowing straighten
> The stitch should have gone
> An advanced method requires some thoughts about the reason why stitches occur. You should try to synchronise your breathing pattern with your running, and exhale when the foot on the not hurting side touches the ground, i.e. when you have stitch in your right hand side, try to exhale when your left foot touches the ground. You do not need to worry about inspiration - if your expiration is right, your inspiration will be, too. If you manage to keep this breathing pattern, your diaphragm moves downward at the same time as your intestines, thus decreasing the stress.
> 
> How can I avoid Stitch ?
> Strengthen your abdominal muscles, keep your upper body warm, do not run too soon after meals and learn "abdominal breathing".


----------



## Army_Deej

it is my breathing that is getting me, Sh0rtbUs, like after about 1.5 km, i just start taking really big breathes, and it makes me slow down.


----------



## Bert

DEEJ

Improving the cardio is a process.  Be patient.
If your‘re running and getting out of breath
and you‘re slowing down, don‘t worry about it,
just slow down.  You‘ll catch your breathe
and you‘ll learn to regulate the breathing better.
Week after week you‘ll go farther and the pace will pick up.  

You may want to mix up the pace.  One night a week, run quickly or do sets of sprints.  Another night, run slowly but steadily for distance.  Another night, run steady for 2 kms then do a few short sets of sprints, then walk for a kilometer
at the end.


----------



## Fusaki

One thing I‘ve found is that its better to be more concerned about time then it is about distance. Say you want to go for 30 mins. Set your watch on a "timer" or the "chrono" function and start running for as long as you can. Then when you can‘t run, walk untill you get your breath back and run again. 

Even if you spend more of that 30mins walking then running at the start, I guaruntee that if you stick to it you‘ll eventually be able to run the whole time. After you can run for the 30mins, set your time for 40 mins and proceed in the same way.

The secret to running is getting over the "hump". Usually between 15 and 25 minutes in I‘ll get to the hardest psychological point in my own runs. But after that your mind shuts off and you get into your "zone". Your pace will increase without you noticing, and you realize that you can go on for quite some time. Once you get out there and feel yourself get past that hump a few times, everything becomes easier. Even when you‘re feeling like a bag of ****, you can just look at your watch and say "Yup, a few more minutes and my mind will be wonderfully numb".

I hope that helps!!


----------



## space_sldr

Make sure you stretch otherwise you‘ll get injured. Don‘t bounce your stretches either. Hold a position for a good 30 seconds. The least you should so are calf, hamstring and quad stretches. It help you alot in the long run.


----------



## rcr

> Originally posted by Ghostwalk:
> [qb]
> The secret to running is getting over the "hump". Usually between 15 and 25 minutes in I‘ll get to the hardest psychological point in my own runs. But after that your mind shuts off and you get into your "zone". Your pace will increase without you noticing, and you realize that you can go on for quite some time. Once you get out there and feel yourself get past that hump a few times, everything becomes easier. Even when you‘re feeling like a bag of ****, you can just look at your watch and say "Yup, a few more minutes and my mind will be wonderfully numb".
> [/qb]


What Ghostwalk said is what has worked for me since I ‘re-started‘ my running after almost a year, even though i should‘ve started months ago.
You just have to plow through that hump, even if it takes talking to yourself.  I can‘t speak for running with a walkman because I don‘t have one. After you get over that barrier running will become easier.  Last week I was going for 25 minutes and after that I felt great and kept going trying to push to 35, but the treadmill shut off at 30, but hey, it felt good. I‘m off to do it again. Good luck!


----------



## ZipperHead

I suggest going to the Running Room website: www.runningroom.com. There are a lot of good tips, for free, and there is an excellent (IMO) book that you can order from them, called Running: Start to Finish. He espouses a theory called the 10/1. All‘s that means is run for 10 minutes, walk for 1, and carry on. It‘s brilliant in it‘s simplicity.

I have been running for many years (army for 16 years) but I never "learned" to run, I just flailed around, and never got good at it, and the furthest I ran was 10km (44 mins is my best). Using the 10/1 theory, I ran 19km a few weeks back, and average at least 10km twice a week (training for Cabot Trail Relay). Stretching is key, and as noted in this book, and elsewhere, if you only have minimal time to stretch, stretch AFTER you run (better than not at all).

Anyway, as advised, try not to do too much too soon (one of my classic injury producers) and only increase your distance by 10% per week.

Running isn‘t the end all to get in shape, but it‘s (relatively) cheap, and you can do it anywhere. I recommend getting "fitted" for the proper running shoes to suit your running style and body. It takes a little bit of time but it‘ll save you pain. Plus, afterwards, you can use the advice that you gained from the salesperson at specialty running shops like The Running Room(assuming you buy the shoes from the specialty shop..... it‘d be cheesy to get their help, and then go elsewhere with that advice) and get shoes at the big box stores, for cheaper, after that. BTW, The Running Room gives 10% discount to military pers (with ID shown).

Anyway, I can‘t say that I "enjoy" running but it has helped me lose weight that I‘ve packed on over the years, and it does help clear my head. One thing that I did that has helped me run the longer distances (which I used to hate) was to get an MP3 player to listen to tunes (CD players skip, no matter how swanky they claim to be, and are heavy). I bought a Palm Zire 71 (on eBay), and it plays MP3‘s, takes photos, and is a good PDA, too boot. It‘s heavier than most MP3 players, but way more versatile. 

Anyway, that‘s enough free plugs for businesses that will never reward me for my loyalty......

Hope this helped Deej (and others),

Allan


----------



## Northern Touch

> Originally posted by Ghostwalk:
> [qb] One thing I‘ve found is that its better to be more concerned about time then it is about distance. Say you want to go for 30 mins. Set your watch on a "timer" or the "chrono" function and start running for as long as you can. Then when you can‘t run, walk untill you get your breath back and run again.
> 
> Even if you spend more of that 30mins walking then running at the start, I guaruntee that if you stick to it you‘ll eventually be able to run the whole time. After you can run for the 30mins, set your time for 40 mins and proceed in the same way.
> 
> The secret to running is getting over the "hump". Usually between 15 and 25 minutes in I‘ll get to the hardest psychological point in my own runs. But after that your mind shuts off and you get into your "zone". Your pace will increase without you noticing, and you realize that you can go on for quite some time. Once you get out there and feel yourself get past that hump a few times, everything becomes easier. Even when you‘re feeling like a bag of ****, you can just look at your watch and say "Yup, a few more minutes and my mind will be wonderfully numb".
> 
> I hope that helps!! [/qb]


I guess its all really personal preference.  I find that if I concentrate more on distance, its easier for me to motivate myself because I can tell myself "only 5 more clicks to go".  I guess distance seems more solid to me then time, expecially since you could run 10 minutes really fast, or really slow, where as with distance, its 5km and ALWAYS 5km.  If your worried about time, you can always lengethen the distance of your runs  to 6 or 7km.

Just my .02


----------



## spenco

I‘ve been doing 3 mile runs at about 8:30/mile pace and 2 mile runs at 8 min/mile, would this be satisfactory at BMQ or should I step it up a notch?


----------



## Andyd513

I sure hope you can run a 8:30 km, miles are actually longer and depending on how you‘re measuring some people just like to do it in miles.

The treadmill I use is in miles so thats what I base my results on. 1.5 miles = approx 2.4 km.


----------



## Rick_Donald

Don‘t get discouraged if you can‘t run long distances week one. Long distance running takes time to build up too. If you try to put in long distance too soon you will only hurt yourself and put yourself out of training. I know cause I‘ve done it to myself. Mind you I‘m 230 lbs and was out of training for a long time. I‘d been running thirty minutes a day. No particular distance. One day I felt really good and kept running for over an hour. The next day my knee and hip were stiffened rightup and I had to wait almost two months to hit the trail again.
I came back with a new approach. The trail I run on has km markers so I started at 1 km and every day added a 1/2 km. I made it up to 10 k in a couple of weeks. it‘s still hard work and I feel it every day after my run but it‘s a good kind of pain which I know will go away through consistant training. I felt the same pain at first with 1 km and now 1 km is a walk in the park.
Also try strapping a walkman on and listen to your favourite music as you run.


----------



## Northern Touch

> Originally posted by DEEJ:
> [qb] well isn‘t it really just distance or just time. Don‘t you think that it is the distance in the time? [/qb]


Yes, it is the distance in the time as well, thats why I said "I guess its more personal preference".  What I was trying to say is, what good is running for say 20-25 minutes if your only running a minimal distance?  This is where your preference comes in, if you like doing that, then just give ‘er.  I prefer running distances because I always run at the same pace, and I can see myself improve.  Running 7km for 2-3 weeks, then upping it to 8.5km the next weeks, and feeling the same when I‘m done.  That way I KNOW I‘ve gone FARTHER and have pushed myself HARDER.  I can work on speed once Ive gotten the distance down.

Just say you had to do a 5km run at basic, and that takes 21 minutes to run.  You KNOW you can run 21 minutes, but can you run the distance?

Thats just my opinion, everybody has there own way to do things and thats cool.  Find out what works best for you and just go with it.

And 1 Mile = 1.6 Km.  Some people use miles or km, just do the quick math and convert it how you like.


----------



## spenco

> Originally posted by Andy_d:
> [qb] I sure hope you can run a 8:30 km, miles are actually longer and depending on how you‘re measuring some people just like to do it in miles.
> 
> The treadmill I use is in miles so thats what I base my results on. 1.5 miles = approx 2.4 km. [/qb]


Yes thats 8:30/MILE not km, I find it easier to run in miles because 1 lap on a track is a quarter mile as opposed to 400m, it just makes for the math being easier.


----------



## webster

I had the same problem as you, I wasn't able to run long distances. As a kid I would run forever and was always on my school track team but that was a few years ago and since then my fitness level has dropped. A few months ago when I started running again to prepare for my fitness test I would get tired just running around the block and was running 2.4km in 13 minutes. Two weeks ago I ran that same time in 11'07, and now just today ran it in under 10 min at 9'59!! My goal is to be able to run that distance in 9'25 by next week. I know i can do it.
So as u can see your cardio will improve in time you just need to push it and keep at it.


----------



## torin25

I have been running now for 3 months and I can not seem to get any further than when I started. I am currently leaving for basic 24th of Aug my cardio is great but my calves kill be every time i run the 2.4 k . They only hurt or burn up when I run the 2.4 while trying to reach the standards of 12:00 min .  Can anyone help me out here, I feel like im working my but off for nothing, any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bert

You may have heard this, but not everyone is graced with the genes of the distance runner.   Calf pain 
affects many people.   If I may speculate, I'd bet that you've never been a much of a
runner.   The only way to get through it is to condition and keep training the calves and over time
you WILL improve and the pain will be less.

Calf pain may likely be from tight and hard to stretch muscles and the pain is from over-exertion
of some muscle groups in the calf area.   By stretching frequently, several times a day, you'll
improve the stretch and conditioning of the muscles.   Second, if you've never been much of a runner
with inherently tight calf muscles, then they need conditioning.   The best way I know some runners
deal with it is by frequent stretching periods throughout the day from a few minutes to 10.

From a standing position feet flat on the floor, move up onto your tippy toes.   Hold slightly, and
return to the floor.   Repeat thisfor four to ten sets with as many reps as you can tolerate.   

Stand close to the wall, maybe three feet away.   Lean into the wall but keep you feet
in the same position.   Feel the stretch in the calf muscles behind the leg.

The above two exercises work the primary calf muscles of "lift-off" and then stretch the muscle.
This will over time lessen annoying calf pain by conditioning.

During this, its good to stretch the quadricep and hamstring muscles of the leg.   If you have tight
calves, likely you have tight hamstrings and that can lead to knee pain.   Go on the net and
research hamstring and quadricep stretches.

Stretching and condition the quads, hams, and calves will over time improve calf pain.

In BMQ however, you'll be surprised your calf pain will disappear by the third week.
In the first and second week, you begin the fitness training.   This includes walking around,
marching around, PT classes, ruck marches, and stairs (you'll LOVE the MEGA for that).

After the first two weeks, you calves will become more accustomed to direct exercise and
improve.   I'd estimate in your third week your calves will be in condition enough that calf
pain will be negligable and then you can train more in the cardio.


----------



## spenco

Hi, I'll try to answer your questions to the best of my ability.




			
				im pissed said:
			
		

> I have been running now for 3 months and I can not seem to get any further than when I started. I am currently leaving for basic 24th of Aug my cardio is great but my calves kill be every time i run the 2.4 k . They only hurt or burn up



Where exactly in the calves do they hurt, what part of the muscle? Do you do any stretching before and after your runs?   Or are they just chin splints?   If so this is the advice I got from my running coach:



> for the
> symptom you can ice the shin; however this does little to prevent them. You
> need to stretch the opposing muscle. I recommend that you do this before
> even your warm-up because if you wait until after your warm up you have
> already irritated the shin.
> Try this:
> 
> standing on one leg slightly bent
> opposite leg relaxed out in front of the leg you are standing on.
> foot is resting on the heel.
> point the toe towards you face you will feel the back of that leg starting
> to stretch.
> hold this stretch
> 
> watch out--there is a tendency to lock the knee of the leg you are
> stretching. don't do this
> instead bend the knee slightly. this will reduce the effectiveness of the
> stretch but will prevent damage to the knee.
> to increase the stretch--pretend to sit back on the leg you are standing on.
> If you do this right you will feel the back of the lower leg being
> stretched.(this feels stupid and awkward at first)
> 
> repeat on the other leg.
> 
> do this 3x on each leg before any running.
> 
> This is for prevention.



This stretch works quite well, also try spelling out the alphabet with both your feet before you run. I dont want to draw too many conclusions from your post but your calf problems could be just weak calves, try building them up with some excersiese, here is a link to one you can do at home.   Try it out. 


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Gastrocnemius/WTSingleLegCalfRaise.html

 Never mind the bit about the dip belt and all that.

    



> when I run the 2.4 while trying to reach the standards of 12:00 min .   Can anyone help me out here, I feel like im working my but off for nothing, any tips would be greatly appreciated.




Don't just do the same run over and over, yeah its great that you can run 2.4 k, but next time go for 3 or 4 k, keep on increasing your distance or decreasing your time, for now just go for more distance and dont worry about time, then when you get comfortable with the distance try to improve your time. 


Hope this helped a little.


P.S.   Sry for the long post


----------



## quebecrunner

Do yo wear running shoes? I mean real running shoe? Sometime, calf pain is due to shoe overuse or inadequate type of shoes.


----------



## spenco

Could you recommend some good shoes exclusively for running?


----------



## Scott

First you have to decide where you will do the majority of your running. If you stick to pavement, concrete or tracks then you should get the appropriate shoe with a not so aggressive tread. If you like to mix it up with some off path stuff (Like I do) then adjust your purchase accordingly. I bought the Adidas Climacool's last summer and they are the best runner I have ever owned. They are lightweight and flexible with the aforementioned aggressive tread since I like to run trails alot. They are made out of a meshy material which does a great job to keep your feet cool as you run. And if you DO like the trails you will eventually step in a puddle, these shoes give the water/mud a way to escape. I golf in them because they are so much more comfortable than my golf shoes. The only drawback is that they are strictly for running. You can't go and play ball or soccer in them, they are so thin that they won't take that sort of pounding, but for pure running/gym stuff they are the best I have ever had.

Honestly, footwear is so important, I must own five or six different sets of footwear for my activities, sandals, runners, court shoes, approach hikers, hi top hikers, CAT work boots. When I go to project fires I have no problem taking three or four different sets of footwear. Much like an Infrantryman, if my feet are f&*#ed, then so am I.

Good Luck!!

Cheers


----------



## Maverick

I do a LOT of running, like cross country, soccer, etc...
I have a pear of shoes i had MADE for running, they measured my feet, watched how i walk and run and so on... anyways came out with an awesome shoe which definately gives u that push in the end. so definately look into shoes. 

The stretches are an awesome advice, so take em, just nice relaxing stretches.
and keep your self Hydrated!!!

Try running one day, then use some weight lifting machines for upper body the next day, and the third day use machines to work out legs but no running that day - just use machines and dont push ur self, use a nice comfortable weight and do it till it feels good. then on your 4th day, relax, drink lots of water and walk around a lot - but definately every day even running or not, do those stretches to keep them going....


----------



## quebecrunner

I cant recommend any types of shoes. It depend of so many factors that only someone qualify can tell you. Go to a speciality store like running room. Dont buy your running slicks at the foot locker or other places like that cause they sell shoes for the look. Not the purpose. 

At the store, they will look at the form of your feets and they will ask you to run a little. They will watch the movement of the feet on the ground in order to see if you are an overpronator or supplinator. then, they will select some shoes that will be adequate for the type of runner you are.

Believe me. Speciality shoes is for every runners, beginners to expert. The right shoe will prevent injurys. 

Go see the link below to see if there is a store near your home. 

http://www.runningroom.com/hm/

By the way, i've just come back from a long run of 32km. >   Man this is good... But i'm soo tired...   ;D


----------



## G3RM

Well I haven't read everyones response because I only have a few minutes on the net . So  sorry if I have duplicated an  response.

I had kind of the same problem you are having with you muscles. I browsed the net searched on google for awhile and found a site (which i can't remember) that told me to run about 3KM but don't worry about time. Go slow and pace yourself. If you can't complete a sentance while running without huffing and puffing you're going to fast. Do this for about 2 weeks  on monday, wensday, friday. on the third week rest. 4th week run 3km slow paced on monday wensday and then on friday go for time. try to hit 2km in under 10 mintues.

hope this helps.


----------



## torin25

Thanks for all the help  ladies and gents.  I currently am running 3km in 14:30 and improving. I have found some stretches and also trying out different exercises that help reduce the amount of pain in my calves.  I find the best thing is taking a bar with weight and elevating to the tippy toes and back down to the heels and just keep going till it burns lol.  After 5 days of this my calves were getting stronger which equalled less pain.  Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## mista_mo

I have a question that I need answering, and since there is allready a running topic, I may as well post it here. I can't run for very long, hell, I can't jog for very long. I need advice as too how I canget my Cardio abilities higher..I lift weights but that doesn't do jack for Cardio (as far as I know) I walk regularly, but other then that, I have no idea of what I can do.


----------



## Pieman

mista_mo,   keep at it!   When I first started running back in last November, i could barely make 1km without feeling like I was going to die or puke my guts out. I was in pretty awful shape after I finished university.   There are some really good running programs out there that you should look up and try, I kind of did my own thing, but it worked for me.

I simply started a running program where i would run 1 km, 3 times a week until I could do it and feel comfortable at the end of the run. Then I increased that distance by 0.5 kilometers every 3-5 runs until I hit 3km. Once I hit 3km, I stayed that distance and ran 3km 3-4 times a week.(I still do this)   Last month I started doing a 6km run every Sunday.

I also worked on my cardio by going to the gym and using the bike and eliptical machines which really helped at the start. 

Now it is almost 9 months later and   I am going to be running in my first 10 KM    marathon this August. It is simply amazing how fast your body will react to exercise!


----------



## mista_mo

so I should try to run at least 1KM 3 times a week until I can do that much distance without stopping and then try to increase that? hmm..this is running and not jogging right? I ussually walk..5 times a week..usually about 4-7 kilometers..It's odd, but I strive to be in good shape..I mean i'm strong, but i'm not like arnie strong. I can't run, but I'll keep at it..want to get in shape for super gym, but thats ohh..6 months away..


----------



## Pieman

> this is running and not jogging right?


Well, I mean move at a good pace, but one I can handle. I run Run/Jog at a speed that I think I can finish the distance with. I then try to increase that speed the next time, but personally I am more concerned about finishing the distance as best I can for that day. Taking the average of your tiimes, say,  each week will allow you to see your overall improvment.


----------



## mista_mo

hmm..I'll have to try this..perhaps tonight. BTW, can you recomend any stretches?


----------



## Pieman

google has all the answers 

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_1/126.shtml


----------



## spenco

Mista Mo, you might also want to try jogging on a treadmill, its a great way to start out (worked great for me) and that way you know exactly how far youve gone and how fast your going, but the units are usually in miles so you will have to do some conversions.


----------



## spookycanuck

stretching can't always help with calf pain.
I had problems running also. I would always fall out of a run because of really bad calf pain. I would get shin splints also. It got so bad that I eventually saw a doctor when I was on my QL3. He thought that I might suffer from a condition called compartment syndrome and sent me to a specialist in Toronto. He confirmed the diagnosis (a very mild case however) and sent me to physio. It hellped a little bit. Mainly stretches and a couple exercises to strengthen the calf muscles. The problem never really went away and two years later I ended up in the office of an orthopedic surgeon in Ottawa. He operated on both lower legs (one at a time) and I was flat on my ass for about a week after each surgery. Six months later I started running again. To my surprise there was no pain. That was a year ago and I am still pain free.

So keep in mind that there could be something medically wrong. If the stretches don't help and the pain persists you might want to consider seeing a doctor about it.

Here is a link about compartment syndrome:
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001224.htm


----------



## _-ArchAngel-_

I have a question about running as it is what I'm working on right now.

Many have suggested to be able to run 5k when first perparing for the physical/basic training. Now this is going to sound like a dumb question, but 5k straight run, no breaks in between? Right now (having just started getting in shape for the past 3 weeks or so), doing a 5k non-stop run seems kind of impossible, longer runs even more so.

For the past week or two, I've been essentially going long distances but taking breaks walking in between, and then starting again. I can do about 2k, 1.4k running, and 600m walking.

So am I to understand that eventually, I should be able to do much more than that in one shot? Or do you pace yourselves while doing a run over extended distances?


----------



## gk404

I suggest you go and get yourself a book with a running program.

In all seriousness 5K is nothing, you'll get there in no time.  Just run/walk for at least 30 mins at a time on a regular basis and in a couple of months you'll be able to do it.  At the stage you're at, don't even look at distances, your goal should be to be able to run for 30mins non stop.

that's my $.02


----------



## Freight_Train

Try a run/walk program.  Start out by running for 1 minute and walking for 1 minute for 20 minutes or so.  IF you are comfortable doing that, try a 2 minute/1 minute cycle.  Work your way up slowly until you can run for at least 30 minutes without stopping.  If you push too hard, too fast you run the risk of injuring yourself.  Time and distance will come if you consistently apply yourself.  There are ton's of beginning running programs online, do a search.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## _-ArchAngel-_

Thanks all,

I did some searching online and came up with a decent program that I think will work really well for me. I understand now how it is possible to do a 5k run in one shot, but it still all seems so fantastic at this point. I guess I'll know what it's all about in 6 weeks once I've completed the program.


----------



## Thaedes

Archangel, hrmm, the way you spell it reminds me of a guy I used to play Action Quake 2 with, he lived in Nova Scotia.

Anyways, as for the running, 5k is easy.  You'll find it easy quickly enough yourself.

Don't worry about it too much however.  I'm just starting my 4th week here at BMQ in Saint-Jean and roughly 20% of my platoon could'nt run all of our 2k morning run on the 2nd week.  It resulted in our companies warrant shouting at us in french because he couldn't think of the words in English fast enough.

Anywho, like others have said, find a trainning program and stick with it.  Hell, just running progressively more and more every day will result in an increase fairly rapidly if your in decent health.

Best of luck.


----------



## Benoit

Hey guys 14 days left until I start BMQ Regs. I was just woundering if you guys could give me a list of what you think would be the best brand of running shoe to have for BMQ. Thanks alot


----------



## NavyGrunt

Im not sure if we are allowed to recommend certain brands over others.

So Ill just say that my runners ryhme with "Basics". And Ive had them for 3 years now and Ive put well over a 100 miles on 'em. They'll be retiring next week. For a new pair of the same brand.


----------



## Scott

And I prefer Adidas. 

Best bet, go to your local shoe store and get a set that fits comfortable, that you can see having last you for a while. Don't go spending 200 bucks on a set, be practical, they're for training, not to impress the ladies.


----------



## RJG

It doesnt really matter as long as they are cross training or running shoes. Stay away form Nike though, their shoes are all for show...


----------



## Ender57

Find a pair that is comfortable and you think will work well. I've found though that Adidas are really good and Nikes were pretty narrow and gave me some good blisters. Don't go by just price though, if you go cheap you'll regret it later.


----------



## brin11

My advice, which I should have followed myself, is to buy from a store with a good return policy.  Some of the better athletics stores will allow you to try the shoes for a specific amount of time to try them out.  Others, on the other hand, will not allow a return if there has been any wear to the shoe at all.  I bought a pair of runners not long ago and they are the worst shoes I've ever tried.  My right foot actually starts to go numb after a few km.  I've gone back to my old Pumas in the meantime and I love them (unfortunately falling apart now).  A costly mistake that won't happen twice.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Also, find a store that caters to the serious running crowd, rather than the "aren't these sneakers cool" crowd. Talk to an experienced staff member to have your feet properly measured and fitted to the best shoe for you. Buy the best shoe you can afford ("best" does not necessarily mean most expensive or flashiest). Taking care of your feet now will pay dividends in the long run (pardon the pun). Minor foot irritations caused by improper or poorly fitted sneakers may not seem like a big thing now, but if you accept years of such annoyances you can end up with more serious foot or joint problems later.


----------



## Redeye

Benoit said:
			
		

> Hey guys 14 days left until I start BMQ Regs. I was just woundering if you guys could give me a list of what you think would be the best brand of running shoe to have for BMQ. Thanks alot



Brand doesn't really matter, it's the type and fit that are important, and that depends on both your foot size and pronation.  Your best best is to go to somewhere like The Running Room or a proper store that caters to runners and buy your shoes there, because they will make sure you get the right level of support and motion control.

I personally wear Asics because they are great motion control shoes and I have severe overpronation to contend with.  Go in and get some recommendations.  You don't necessarily need to spend a fortune.  I got lucky, I had my shoes fitted by a pro shop, but then instead of paying $150 for them there, I got the previous year's model at Foot Locker on a clearance deal - thing is, the Foot Locker folks knew nothing about shoes so they could not have made the recommendation.

More money doesn't mean better though, if it's not the right shoe.


----------



## shaboing

i am a cross country running for college right now and i used asics as well, great shoes but what you should do is go to a store like running room and get a foot assessment done(usually are free) they will tell you what shoe is right for your feet and trust me, it helps a lot. i used to get shin splints till i got the foot assessment done and the proper shoe for my foot. dont shop by brand, shop by whats right for your foot, thats the number one thing you can do. you will avoid injury better this way. also, another tip if you run a lot(which being in the army you will be) you should get a new pair of shoes every 6 months because they will wear down and wont be proper for your feet much longer after that. hope that helps  ;D ;D


----------



## Bert

I like New Balance shoes.  They come in all sizes and widths, cushioning, stability, or 
motion control and its good for "special feet".  In BMQ, you don't really run enough 
in them for it to be worth getting anything specific at a big price (just for BMQ).  You 
only wear them to PT classes and after class hours.  I'd recommend focusing on 
finding good cushioning insoles for the combat boots and any 
blister reduction stuff (socks, med tape, second skin, etc) for the sole and the heel of 
the foot.


----------



## Poppa

As was mentioned in a prev post check out "The Running Room" if there is one in your town. Best advice I ever listened to.
Also they have a DND discount avail.

Good luck


----------



## brihard

About a month ago on my SQ course, they took about 20 of us down on a bus in the evening to go to the Running Room. A bunch of people had shown up with shoes that were clsoe to dying, or that had been giving them minor problems that were now getting worse, and still others had shown up (idiots) with skateboarding shoes, or that like. Mine were just plain old. The cusioning was wearing down, and I have high arches. So they took us to the Running Room - some people needed a apy advance - and I picked up a pair of Sauconys, about $120. GREAT shoes- wearing them now. They've done me well in running.

As an infantryman, if you run regularly, expect to replace your shoes every 4-6 months. If you DON'T run regularly- why the heck not?

Take care of your feet. After your weapon, they're your most vital tools as a soldier.


----------



## JasonH

Would running twice a day instead of one be benificial or could it impede progress such as going to the gym everyday (For a the same muscle/groups) compared to giving those muscles a days rest or more?


----------



## Redeye

Running twice a day isn't likely to help - rest is important because that's what allows muscle to develop, and that's what will make you more fit.  A balanced PT program is what is really vital.  Try and get your hands on the Army Fitness Manual, its program is very, very good - the results I'm getting from it are great so far.


----------



## AndrewD83

Is the Army Fitness Manual on the offical CF cd?

I can't seem to find a link to the manual with a google search...  ???


----------



## Freight_Train

Not sure if its on the CD or not, but try this link - http://www.army.dnd.ca/AEL/PUBS/300-008/B-GL-382/003/PT-001/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf


----------



## CrimsonSeil

stationary bicycle! hella boring but it helps


----------



## BDTyre

Brihard said:
			
		

> if you run regularly, expect to replace your shoes every 4-6 months.



This depends partially on the distance you run.  I believe the recommended distance at which you change out your shoes is when they have about 300 miles on them.  I have a pair of New Balance runners that -because of the way I run- will likely need to be replaced in another 6 - 8 months.  At 4-6 months they were showing almost no wear!  

If your runner is well-built, there is no reason it shouldn't last a year or two, depending on your running habits.  Its possible some people need new ones at 4 - 6 months.


----------



## ark

BDTyre said:
			
		

> This depends partially on the distance you run.   I believe the recommended distance at which you change out your shoes is when they have about 300 miles on them.



Don't forget to count in the quality of your shoes, the type of surface your run on and your weight (I don't know if there is some of chart).


----------



## NavyGrunt

Mine last about 4-5 mos depending on the weather(indoor running or outdoor) I put about 30 miles a week on them...with runners if you dont go to the running room(big money) is to go middle of the road. Dont drop 200 but dont spend less than 70. You can get an awesome runner between 80 and 100.....I wont pay a dollar over 110. They wont look 'cool' but all runners look like ass after a few weeks anways...


----------



## armyrules

hey guys and gals I was wondering how do I keep up my current running schedule in the winter? the reason I ask is because I live in the midle of nowhere and in the winter the sidewalks where I live hardly ever get plowed. Please help thanx people


----------



## gorf

I live in the country......so there aren't sidewalks to plow in the first place, so I just run in some hay fields (I live on a farm). In the winter..I just keep on running. Sometimes I use snowshoes but I generally just do the same thing as in the summer. It is a lot more tiring as well, with all that snow and ice.

      If you do not live in the country, which I'm assuming you don't (if you live in the middle of nowhere how do you have sidewalks?), then I reccommend a track or even a treadmill/stairmaster. Hope that helped.


----------



## pbi

I live in Winnipeg and I have been able to run up to about 8km throughout the winter with very little problem, even in temps at -30C or below. A few points:

-Dress in loose layers, with a windbreaking outer shell;

-wear a facemask or scarf: not just for frostbite but to breathe through;

-buy "winter runners" if you want, although I just wear normal runners with heavy wool socks-never had a cold feet problem;

-wear a brightly coloured top or reflective strips: you may have to detour off an unplowed sidewalk onto the street surface, and drivers have to be able to see you esp if you run at night;

-on icy surfaces shorten your step so you don't risk losing your balance;

-in deep snow, slow down and use a "pumping" vertical step;

-remember that on icy roads, vehicles need longer to stop so don't dart out into traffic suddenly.

In most parts of Canada you should be able to run right through the winter. Cheers.

-


----------



## foerestedwarrior

If you are really serious about winter running, you can also buy winter running shoes, i think sauconey makes some called the icebug, has small retracting titanium studs in the sole for grip. How i do it, is i have bout all my stuff from MEC. I wear whatever underwear, i have a pair of biking tights, and windpants over top, then i have a longsleve top, with a windproof fleece vest, if it gets colder, i use my polypro. Check out cross country skiiers, I do both, and i use the same clothc, awesome hats/gloves, and lots of tips and tricks you can pick up.


----------



## BDTyre

I try to run outside whenever possible.  In the winter, you're best off running on sunny days before the sun sets.  Once the temperature drops and the ice refreezes, things will be a little slicker and you may hit patches of black ice.  Sticking to grass or fields whenever possible will help you avoid any ice.

Around where I live, I see people jogging/running in all sorts of whether, except when things start freezing.  Drivers 'round here don't get into winter driving until the end of February.  

In addition to layering, maybe bring some water with you.  Just because you don't feel overheated doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## scm77

I find that it's best before you run in the winter to be outside for 10 minutes or so to get used to breathing cold air.  If I go straight start running immediately after leaving a warm house my throat freezes and is quite uncomfortable to run with.


----------



## pbi

scm77 said:
			
		

> I find that it's best before you run in the winter to be outside for 10 minutes or so to get used to breathing cold air. If I go straight start running immediately after leaving a warm house my throat freezes and is quite uncomfortable to run with.



Scarf or facemask usually works even at -30. Cheers.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

ohya, due to the lack of humidity, you may taste blood. Just a heads up, i get it alot.


----------



## pbi

I only taste blood when I slip on the ice and bite my tongue. :crybaby:  Cheers


----------



## BDTyre

forestedwarrior, that's probably just your tuberculosis.  And they say fresh air is supposed to help! 

Any reason why you'd taste blood?  It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

It started when i was trainign for the provincial x-country ski team, my coach(a 4 time olympian) said it happens. I asked my family doctor(who also skiis) said it was due to my throat drying out, and the heavy aerobic activity, makes small, not dangerous tears, thats why you can taste blood. Before i bought a fuel belt, i used to just eat the cleanest snow i could find to help it. Once though i did a 20km race, i only got a small cup at the 10km mark, by the end i could spit out blood, i was pretty dehydraded. Though now i always have a water bottle with me


----------



## KevinB

As much as I hate to admit it -I get the same issues that Forested mentioned


----------



## foerestedwarrior

In my experiance, it goes away after about 3-4 weeks of training, maby less, that was a whole year ago


----------



## BDTyre

I always have a bottle of water with me; as soon as I stop running I drink some water.  Maybe that's why I never taste blood...?


----------



## zerhash

waterpack is a pretty good buy

how is the new gortex beleclava? good for running? good scarf substetute?

those of you who find the air to cold id recommend running with your gas mask on  :blotto: *Snicker*Snicker*  :dontpanic:


has anybody tried running with the mukluks yet or what? how good are those?

those snow running shoes... what do they go for? are they worth it?


----------



## pbi

I have bought snow runners but that was years ago. I just wear normal runners here in Wpg, with heavy socks: I don't have any real problems, running under all kinds of winter conditions. Cheers.


----------



## white

Wouldn't you want to continue running during the winter in the snow so you could get used to what your going to be in for when you get into the infantry. For me I live in southern B.C. so winters aren't even an issue compared to where I would be going the weather alone would be a big change for me.


----------



## armyrules

There is a big field behind my house so u guys think that I should use that for running because there are little dips and long grass I'm thinking that would be great to run in even the winter What do u guys think? thx everyone for their help


----------



## gorf

Sounds pretty good....you might want to walk aroung it once to make sure there aren't any holes that will snap your ankle in   :blotto:   Man I always enjoy running in a field...untill Mr. Skunk comes out to play...luckely I havent been sprayed yet but I've had three close calls. 

 As for running in mukluks....thats pretty much all I use in the winter when the snow isn't "wet" or slushy. When that happens I ussually wear polypro socks and wool or fleece socks with my jungle boots. Sure they get wet....but there still warm amd I dry them out after and I havn't had any blisters doing it yet.


----------



## PteCamp

I have a question regarding running....
A lot of people have said that running on a tread mill isn't the best thing out there..I was wondering about running on a track? I run the track at the gym, I haven't really been running outside. Is running on the track better then a treadmill or just as "useless"?

-KaT


----------



## Gibson27

> I have a question regarding running....
> A lot of people have said that running on a tread mill isn't the best thing out there..I was wondering about running on a track? I run the track at the gym, I haven't really been running outside. Is running on the track better then a treadmill or just as "useless"?



Truth is that treadmill work will help you lose fat quicker due to the ability to change the incline. I train religiously with it but for endurance, street is good, the constant alterating inclines and the fat your moving towards a destination makes it better to keep at it. I find treadmills are excellent for developing cardiovascular training due to the ability to create a better load ( incline).  Use both for maximal results.


----------



## white

I find running down streets and sidewalks way better. When you run on a treadmill you stay in one spot and wait till you've had enough but running outdoors gives you a goal to get somewhere and back and the time seems to go by faster.


----------



## SyringeX

If it hasn't been said already, try doing secretaries and trunk twists. I always make sure I do these before I go out running.


----------



## SyringeX

Secretaries stretch out your abs and your back. It eliminates most ab craming (cramps near the stomach as well) that happen to me while running distance.

What you do is, sit down on your butt and put your legs straight out. Now, take the left foot and put it over your right foot so that it is in an arched position. Kind of like an upside down "V". Now twist your whole torso to the right. To get the other side, just put your right leg over your left and twist to the left.


----------



## Greg_G

I've got most of the stuff I need for basic covered already from being in Taekwondo for 7 years. My resting pulse rate (as I'm typing this) is around 44bpm. For some reason when I run it goes through the roof though. Doesn't do it for anything else, just running. I can easily hit 180-190bpm after a 20minute jog at ~10kph which is terrible considering the shape I'm in when it comes to other activities. Anything I can do to fix this? Also my other question is how to avoid making a mess of my shins and back. Whenever I try to start running on a more regular basis I have to stop because my spine starts hurting whenever my foot hits the ground after about the 3rd or 4th day of training. Is this just because of poor technique?


----------



## ab136

Pushing yourself too much when you start out can stress you shins.  You have to give yourself time to warm up.  Also I get shin splints and back pain when my runners start to break down (about 6-8 months).  Also a good stretch after a run will help alleviate some problems


----------



## elminister

Guys, I've been training to get in shape since Sept. but I haven't gotten any good result. I run for 30 mins or more every other day and still nothing. If I try to climb the stairs, by the time I get to the top I'm out of breath, gasping literally. 
Any tips for me, any is welcomed.


----------



## ab136

Try interval training.  Start your run and once your warmed up start the intervals.  Run your normal pace for the length of a set of power poles, then run hard to the next pole, the run a normal pace to the next pole to do a "recovery", then run hard to the next pole, and on and on and on....  I did this in a race once and ran down some people I thought I would never catch.
You might want to try hill runs.  Find a hill, not steep, just a gradual hill, one that would take you 30 to 35 sec. to run it.  Run the hill at a pace that you think you can do about 7 or 8 times. ( but have the same times or better on each run).  Run up the hill then turn and slow run or jog (I hate that word) down.  Let yourself recover about a minute the do it again.  If you work this into a once a week routine you will start to see a difference in your cardio and your ability to recover quicker.
There is another exercise you can do with a group of people, the more the better.  Once all have warmed up keep running but all fall into a single file line.  The front guy paces the pack. The guy at the back sprints to the front and starts to pace the pack. Then the (new) last guy sprints to the front and paces the pack and so on and so on.  The more runners there is the more dynamic the paces can be.  The idea is not to run the guts out of everybody; its to sprint and recover.  Again this will benefit cardio and recovery times.


----------



## putz

Couple of questions here that I didn't see in the previous postings.  I've been running for a couple of years and I've never had this happen before:
1)  Recently when I hit the 5km mark on my runs I have been getting SHARP pains in my abs, not the runners cramps but just an overall front to back sharp pain. If I stop it immediatly goes away and doesn't return till the next time I run OR if I run through it 2-3 km later it hits me again.  I haven't changed my diet or water intakes at all and I keep well hydrated ( I also run 12-13km a day).  I talked to a couple of my buddies in the infantry and they've never had anything like this happen before.  Another friend of mine is ex airborne and he had it happen years ago but can't remember how he got rid of it (if this helps at all I also do ALOT of abdominal work daily and have been heavy into weights and overall fitness for the last couple of years).

2)  I went to the states over Xmas, luggage got lost and had to change running shoes.  Thus, my feet got blisters no biggy.  However, my one foot the blister was on the outside from mid arch to mid small toe and curved under the little toe.  It eventually hardened and was fine.  Over the weekend it cracked under the joint to where it joins the foot and has made every step a new meaning of pain.  Any ideas how to treat this??


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Hey everyone,

I just have a quick question about wear and tear on running shoes. I've read on here to replace running shoes about every 6-8 months, assuming that someone uses them regularly but only when running. I use my running shoes for daily wear, and haven't been running all that much lately *hangs head in shame*. Would this have any impact on how long my shoes are good for?

They're pretty good quality shoes too, New Balance ones I got at the Running Room, if that makes any difference. 

Thanks.


----------



## putz

I just looked into this   

on avg. shoes for running are good for 300-400 miles.  Walking shoes if used for everyday are good for 600 or so miles.  This isn't to say that once you hit this you throw them out.  Thats just the mark where the shock absorption starts to really degrade.


----------



## hoote

Hi guys,
I love running but hate timing myself on the 2.4 km run!  I get all nervous before I do it because I know this run is a measure of my ability.  Anyways, my question is how do I run the 2.4 km?  

Do I push hard at a continuous pace throughout? 
Do I insert fast intervals throughout, or at the end?  
Do I run normal halfway and then push it the last km?  

The last time I checked I did it in 12:33.  I am turning 30 this summer so I am not too far off my _minimum _ qualification but I *will not* settle for minimums and so I am striving to keep up with the younger lads and complete it in 10 min!!!!  I am going for DEO infantry officer and hopefully will be in for next september.  I'd love to strive for top athlete award just to keep me striving and not settle for a basic fitness level!

Your comments would be appreciated, especially from those who can do the 2.4km quicker than me.

Hoote


----------



## armyrules

I can do the 2.4 km in 10:12 and when I run I use intervals I find it helps me run better and I'm not concentrating on one pace I can vary them.


----------



## hoote

Thanks for the reply!
how long are your intervals?

Hoote


----------



## armyrules

My intervals are for about 2 minutes. o I go from a medium pace to a sprint then to a slow jog then I repeat the intervals over until finished. Hope this helps and have fun running!!


----------



## ZipperHead

What I do for intervals is either: I jog or walk quickly for half the distance I just ran (400m of walking for an 800m run) which works good on a track or if you have a method of being able to judge distance somewhat accurately, like telephone poles, or walk/jog for the same time that you ran (I am training to run a 3:20 hr marathon, so I run 800m in 3:20 mins, and then walk for 3:20.... if you do this 10 times (800m running at 3:20 pace, then 3:20 walk/jog, repeated 10 times), this will really improve your endurance and speed). The key for this is to pace yourself, and you want to be able to do the 10th repetition in the same time as the first (ie. don't try to kill yourself on the first 2 or 3, and then have no energy for the last 1 or 2).

It may seem very difficult, and it can be, but there is nothing saying that you have to run fast (BTW, at the pace I use, with warmups and cooldowns, it takes over an hour (10 times 6:40 (3:20 times 2) is...... well, it's over 60 minutes, just for the workout.). Try 5:00 mins for the 800m the first few times, and knock off 5 or 10 seconds until you can do all 10 reps in the same time. If you are doing this on a track, learn to use your split time/lap feature on the good ol' Ironman you are probably wearing. I have been wearing them forever, and never bothered to learn how to use this feature until I started trying this method. You have to follow the 2% rule: you have to be 2% smarter than the thing you are ttrying to get to work.....

Al


----------



## Nielsen_Noetic

Currently I am in preparation to join the reserves in my home city of Calgary. I have been training for a few months now but I would like to know what you men in the military would suggest is best regiment of training in order that I will be ready. 
At this moment in time I jog for half an hour, I do 120 push up's 180 sit up's and I lift my bar bell with my legs and arms 40x2. I do this every day religiously, any suggestions comments?


----------



## NavalGent

I've got a bit of a problem when I run. I have aches in the inner arches of both feet, and the outside of my right foot. I may just need new shoes, but I think I may need to get special insoles or something. I felt this last summer when I was on course (IAP), but I toughed it out. I've been getting back into running recently and this ache is what is telling me to slow down/stop after 15-20 mins on the treadmill at 6.3 mph. I can't imagine that the shoes are worn out. When I bought the shoes, the guy at the running room watched me run, and recommended a neutral shoe (as opposed to one that rolls the foot inwards or outwards), and thats what I bought. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? I figure its best to address this before I do some permanent damage to my feet/legs/etc.


----------



## Thirstyson

Insoles might help with that, I'm not sure. Orthodics (custom molded insoles) are even better but you'll need a perscription for those, unless you want to shell out 200$. Keep your running feet healthy (I'm being released because of mine).


----------



## Wilkins_QYRANG

I got a problem
For anyone who is doing the PT Test to join the army
at least in CFRC Toronto... its REALLY difficult
really stingy on the pushups
i can do about 35 pushups regularly
but the way they want [hands tucked underneath your armpits and chin touching the ground]
i could only do 15....
i need 19 and need help to gain strength fast.... because my retest is on April 25th
i was told to do dips and a static ab exercise to strengthen my triceps and back (respectfully) and i was wondering any other tips

Thanks!


----------



## Island Ryhno

If you want strong triceps there are a number of exercises, I vary mine into pushdowns, overhead extensions, kickbacks and dips. However if you want to get good at the pushups, then you need to do pushups and do them the correct way, the way that they showed you at the pt test. The trick to doing pushups (if there is such a thing) is to get your arms out as wide as you can without being warned by the tester. Shoot for putting your thumbs directly underneath your outer shoulder but don't practice like this, do them the hard way. Also vary your push ups, different positions work different muscles, the closer your arms are to your body the more tricep is involved, try doing diamond pushups. To do this get in the push up position and move your arms close together, now take your index fingers and touch them together and thumbs and touch them together so they form a diamond shape or a triangle depending on how far back your thumbs are. Outside of that, hit the gym and starting pumping iron my friend.


----------



## Zensunni

I have a question concerning push ups. I have since made them a part of my work outs and have gone from doing 20 consecutive, to around  45-50 consecutive push ups. I try to fit in as many different variations as I can and have noticed much improvement in my ability to do them. Lately, I have started putting barbell plates in my backpack while doing them and pull ups. I was just curious, am I doing more work for little to no gain, or will this greatly improve my abilities in both excercises?


----------



## Island Ryhno

Any resistance(weight) training is good and you will see significant gains. A big mistake that people make when getting ready for the forces is not adding weights to their regime. being able to do 10 v-ups or chin ups is fine, but see how many you can do with a fully kitted tac vest on  8) not the same cup of tea. Seeing as how you probably will never be FIBUA in gym shorts and a t-shirt, adding some weight to your body resistance exercise (Push ups, pull ups, sit ups) is an excellent and profitable idea


----------



## Zensunni

Thanks guys, another question. Would it also be benefitial to start running with the extra weight? Also, is there anything specific I can buy or do to do so? I tried it out the other day but with the backpack its not on very firm so unless I ran the entire distance with my hands behind my back to hold the weight, it doesn't work very well.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Don't bother, running is difficult enough on your body besides adding extra weight. However try weight load walking, pack up a ruck sack type deal with lots of weight(cans of soup, I use empty laundry detergent bottles and fill them with water), throw on some boots and have at er, try to WORK UP to 13-15km in a 2hr period, that's what you have to do on course.


----------



## Zensunni

About how much weight should I be carrying?


----------



## COBRA-6

For the army fitness test? about 55lbs. In actual fact? More like 75+... start low and increase weight/distance... I like to mix it up... go lighter but faster and farther, or go heavy and hit the hills to work on the leg strength. Whether you run or ruck march, try to get some hills on your route, it's much more challenging and realistic than doing it on level ground...


----------



## Zensunni

Thanks Mike.

Theres a perimeter going around the town I live in and it's about 2-3km round. Just need to find the right kind of pack to use. I highly doubt my school bag will last long lol. What kind of bag would I use? One of those hiking/camping packs? I don't have one but I imagine I could get something similiar.


----------



## COBRA-6

A good civy hiking bag would work (M.E.C., North Face etc..), or you could pick up an army bag at a surplus store and get used to what you'll be using once you join.


----------



## Gouki

There are some good bags at Wal-Mart for a damn good price. I got a red/black Canadian hiking backpack that is actually pretty close to the size of the new rucksack system (not as wide but like I said it's close) that I can fill with just as much weight. Even has a waist belt to make it closer to the real thing and best of all it only cost $20. Try looking around the sports section if this interests you any


----------



## Zensunni

It does interest me quite a bit, and thanks! That Helps as I'll be leaving town in a couple days and there is a Walmart where I'm going.


----------



## armyrules

What should I use for the weight in my bag (canned food, rocks)?


----------



## COBRA-6

I use bricks wrapped in old towels in the main bag, normal valise and sleeping pad on the outside. I've used canned food before... it doesn't really matter what ballast you use...


----------



## Island Ryhno

You could use the old Liberal Red Books   I use empty laundry detergent containers, you know the big liquid tide ones etc and fill em. I have also used 50lb bags of bird seed, it's cheap too.  8)


----------



## LordVagabond

Something that I didn't see mentioned (and if it is, I'm sorry, it's 3:40 am before a final exam in University (STRESS! CCRAM! STUDY!... and take a break to check the Army.ca forums  ).....

It is the weirdest thing, and I didn't believe it worked myself until I actually tried it. The best thing, apart from stretchin and starting slow with jogging/running....

is pickles...

Dill pickles.   

Apparently, the combination of the brine and cucumber make a very specific acid that is very beneficial to the prevention of lactic acid in muscles, and having a dill or three 30 minutes before running solved my problems with calf cramps after warmdown after the run. My aikido sensei actually suggested it, so I tried it and BAM! it worked... dumbfounded by it still to this day.


----------



## atticus

I've got a question mainly just out of curiosity: Say you can only run about 1 km (or not even that), how long would it take you to have your body and heart strong enough to run the 2.4 km? Could you really push yourself for like two weeks or a week and be able to do it by the end of that time period? What would all the ill affects of doing something like that to your body be?


----------



## Island Ryhno

Slow and steady wins the race    If you are reasonably fit, then yeah you could probably push yourself and do it in two weeks. However that would increase your risk of injury significantly, try a slow progression course. Heres the one I use, good luck.   8)
http://www.sportmedbc.com/Content/InTraining/Programs/LearnToRun10K%20Program%20New.asp


----------



## ThatsLife

If you want to increase your speed, consider getting yourself a pair of leg weights. I use these while running. After I run about 2k, I take them off and run home and I feel lighter and faster. It helps strengthen your legs and increase speed.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Totally different topic, but does anyone know the return policy of The Running Room? I bought a new pair of running shoes there a week ago and taken them out for a few runs, and they've been giving me the nastiest blisters. 

Anyone know if I can still return/exchange them even though they've been worn?


----------



## Redeye

Nowhere is going to take back shoes that have been worn outside, how are they going to resell them?!  

That said, go back and see them, they may be able to offer advice as to what's causing the problem.


----------



## PAMWE

I'm having a problem with shin splints and pain in the left upper part of my chest?  What is up with that? :-[


----------



## Island Ryhno

Shin splints are from over training, poorly developed leg muscles, gait, stride, impact and on and on, I don't think anyone really knows. However, try running on a treadmill with no incline for awhile to get your muscles  used to impact. Do a lot of stretching and maybe go get your stride/gait analyzed at the running room, you may have foot problems, who knows. Some good exercises for shin splints, that you can do at home are "bucket lifts" and "towel scrunchies." Bucket Lifts - Put some water in a small bucket (just heavy enough for you, trial and error to find the weight) now cross you legs and with the top leg pick up the bucket handle with your toes and and bring your toes back toward your leg. (make sure there is a lid on the bucket  ) do a couple of sets of 10 of these per leg, should help. Towel Scrunchies - Lay a towel flat on the floor, with your bare foot, using only your toes (like a bird claw) pull the towel towards you so that it scrunches up, do with one foot at a time, do 2 sets of 10 per foot. As for the pain in your chest, um it's probably just a stitch but you should go see a doctor, it may be something much more serious, and hey, better safe than sorry, right!


----------



## Angel_Army_Chick

Hey Guys,
I have a question about running... usually I try to run atleast 2.5km a day in about 11 minutes or less which isn't a lot but even though I do a lot of stretching before I go running, I always get "shin splints," which i`m sure many of you know can be very painful. I drink a lot of water and eat banana's often but I can't seem to do a full run without having to stop because it hurts so bad. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  :-*


----------



## Gouki

Do what Rhyno recommends in his post right before yours


----------



## GO!!!

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Shin splints are from over training, poorly developed leg muscles, gait, stride, impact and on and on, I don't think anyone really knows.



Shin splints (the real ones) are hairline fractures of the lower leg bones. The easiest way to see if you have them is to use the tuning fork test on the affected bone.

The vast majority of shin splint "sufferers" have, just as Rhyno says, poorly developed leg muscles and improper gait. See the PERI staff to fix that.


----------



## Angel_Army_Chick

Another question I had was about how much I should be able to run. My BMQ course is next month and some have told me I should be able to run 5k (without stopping) before I leave. I have been having trouble trying to run 2km straight without stopping !?!  :-\


----------



## Zombie

Angel_Army_Chick said:
			
		

> Another question I had was about how much I should be able to run. My BMQ course is next month and some have told me I should be able to run 5k (without stopping) before I leave. I have been having trouble trying to run 2km straight without stopping !?!   :-\



Use what time you have before BMQ to run. Just keep running and give yourself a day off once in a while, maybe once a week or every 5th day or so. I haven't done BMQ yet but I would imagine that you won't have a very good experience if you can't even run 2 km's.

I would suggest timing yourself on the 2.4 km run and running that distance until you can do it in around 12 minutes. Once you can do it in 12 minutes, begin increasing your duration at the same pace. This is what I've been doing and it works great. I increase the length of my run by 30 seconds every time I do it. Once I hit 30 min running at a pace of 2.4km in 12 mins (which is 7.5 on a treadmill), I will be running 6 km in 30 min, and I will try increasing my speed again. Record your results, it's a good form of motivation.


----------



## Angel_Army_Chick

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Keep working at it. 5KM would be in your best interest. Why are you going if you cant meet the minimums of 2.4km? Its foolish to think just because you passed the step test you are good to go. I had a couple of those on my BMQ and they had a terrible experience. Keep plugging away- the longer you can run the better! ;D



Actually thats not what I was saying. I`m not going into my BMQ course thinking that because I passed the step test I`m good to go. Everyday when I go out running I time myself how long it takes to do the course I run which is 2.5km's and so far my longest time 12:33. My point is that I keep stopping to walk a lot but I push myself to run under a certain time limit.


----------



## GO!!!

The general concensus here seems to be that your level of running is not good enough. You will not be permitted to just stop and walk on army PT. You are partaking upon a career that is very physical. If you can barely meet the entrance minimums, keeping in mind that basic training will be physically easy, you will be in for a rough ride with the instructors and your peers, who will resent you for getting them punished because you cant keep up. Sink or swim as a team, right! (usually, they have to do pushups while they wait for you) Perhaps you should hold off enrolment until you are fit enough.

I say this because there were a number of out of shape females on my basic, and they went to bed crying every night - not a great start to anyone's career.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but it is the truth.


----------



## plattypuss

Cpl Bloggins

With respect to blister problems - not knowing if you have recently increased your distance or some other unknown variable, sometimes just changing the types of sock you wear can help the problem.  I find that spending a little extra on athletic socks not made of cotton helps.
The other indicator may be where the blisters are occuring on your feet - top of the toes, inside the arch of your foot etc.  If they are occuring in the arch of your foot you have probably purchased the wrong sort of shoe for your running style or foot (ie you require more arch support).  I believe runningworld.com has a question and answer type site to determine what shoe is best for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Angel_Army_Chick

GO!!! said:
			
		

> The general concensus here seems to be that your level of running is not good enough. You will not be permitted to just stop and walk on army PT. You are partaking upon a career that is very physical. If you can barely meet the entrance minimums, keeping in mind that basic training will be physically easy, you will be in for a rough ride with the instructors and your peers, who will resent you for getting them punished because you cant keep up. Sink or swim as a team, right! (usually, they have to do pushups while they wait for you) Perhaps you should hold off enrolment until you are fit enough.
> 
> I say this because there were a number of out of shape females on my basic, and they went to bed crying every night - not a great start to anyone's career.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds harsh, but it is the truth.



Thanks for the advice but all week I have been running and pushing myself to do more and more. I am now able to run a full 2.5KM in under 12min. without stopping!   However. I am starting to move myself up to a longer distance. I find my biggest problem isn't that I can't breathe, It's that My legs hurt so bad sometimes i want to stop and that's where I was giving in. I am confident enough that I will be able to run 5km before I go for basic, Should I start running twice a day? say once in the morning once at night?


----------



## Island Ryhno

No don't run twice a day, just keep plugging at it and you'll get there. Also try doing some leg streghtening exercises at the gym, it should help with the muscle fatigue.


----------



## GO!!!

The best training regime is to do, on alternating days, with occasional days off, is circuit/interval training and long, slow runs to increase endurance and body control. 

An example of interval training would be to sprint for 100m, then jog for 150m, for 30 minutes or more, then repeat... circuit training is the best form of training, where you would do say, 25 pushups, sprint 100m, 50 situps, sprint 100m, 25 jumping jacks, sprint 100m... 

This type of training builds endurance (as long as you do it for 30 mins plus) strength (of the body parts you exercise between sprints) and cardiovascular strength, by forcing you to raise your heart rate for a length of time.

Your local YMCA or good health club can fix you up with a good trg regime more individually suited to you.


----------



## Zombie

I would suggest doing some squats, and going from there. If you want to add more leg exercises later, that's fine, but at least do squats.


----------



## KLAVER

i was wondering if running on a treadmill is remotely the same workout as running on road.? 
thanks you


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Not even close, the machine is doing half the work for you however its still better than doing nothing,


----------



## plattypuss

Treadmill running isn't bad at all. 
Put the treadmill on at least an incline of 1 if you want to have something similar to a road run keeping in mind that perfectly flat roads are an exception not a rule.  Treadmills are a bit better on your knees, depending on the quality of the treadmill, then running on pavement.  If you really like to challenge yourself sometimes a treadmill is more effective because you can crank up the speed to push yourself to a faster pace or higher heart rate. Using one of the programmed workouts is effective as long as you know your fitness level and what level is challenging to you and you can keep in mind that some of the programmed runs have been developed by pros for the sole purpose of improving your fitness level. 
Just keep in mind that if trg for a particular event, running in controlled conditions inside never equal the "environment" outside which you might face on the event day ie temp, head winds etc. 
Once again the benefits are proportional to the quality of the treadmill you are running on.


----------



## ZipperHead

If you are going to run outside, avoid running on concrete (sidewalks, etc) as I have read somewhere that concrete is 10% "harder" than asphalt. Avoid running on the same side of the road all the time, due to road crowning (roads slope to left usually..... hard on knees, hips, etc). If running on a track, switch directions every other time.... same theory involved, otherwise you are always straining same side of body.

 I would recommend running on any form of fitness trail (usually gravel or wood chips...... much kinder to your body) available. Less traffic, usually not straight, so the run never seems as long as a long-ass stretch of road.... Anyone who has ever run the runway in Edmonton Garrison knows what I'm talkin' about. 

Al


----------



## neuromancer

Ok, I can do 3.5km in about 20min, this is on a strech of HWY with 
two big hills on it and very ruff uneven shoulders.

But I have a problem; I have flat feet, and I've been using insoles but my 
right leg (particularly the shin and calf area) just kills after every run.

So it made me start to think, are insoles possibly the problem here?

Do insoles, while correcting posture, make your calfs weaker?

This could also be due to my runners which are getting pretty ugly, but 
my body is pretty self aware and its telling me the insoles have something
to do with it.

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Island Ryhno

Oye, I'm flat footed and wear custom orthotics and I get numb leg! Yeah my feet, right up to about mid calf go numb after a while running. The problem with mine is that my calf muscles are so large that I can't stretch them in an adequate manner and hence the calf, achilles tendon area tightens up significantly. Do you have custom orthotics, if you don't you should look into them. No manner of muscle pain is worth giving up your orthotics. If you think leg pain is bad from running, try out plantar fasciitis, it feels like two broken heels! In any case the medical advice given to me was to stretch my leg muscles (calves et al) on a daily basis, I found this helps a fair bit!


----------



## ZipperHead

My advice: spend the time and money and go to a specialty shop like the Running Room (link: http://www.runningroom.com/hm/ ) and get fitted for a good quality pair of running shoes. Believe me, it makes all the difference in the world. The initial cost can be staggering ($150 to $200 for a decent pair), but you owe it to yourself to treat your body right. And the rule of thumb is to only wear them for no more than 800km (the Running Room website has a Clinics page, where you can keep track of your running, and after you input your shoes, it will keep track of how many km's you've put on them for you as long as you keep logging in all your runs..... I have been using it for almost 2 years now...). And that 800km's includes walking around in them, wearing in the gym to lift weights, etc. Face it, wear is wear, so have a set of runners strictly for running. Some people buy two pairs (or more) of the same model of shoe at the same time: one for outside, one for the treadmill. 

I know people who wouldn't think twice about blowing over $1000 for tires for their car every 6 months or so, and buy the best synthetic oils,etc  but buy the cheapest shoes they can. Are you going to have the car you have now when you're 60 years old? You're certainly going to have the feet, ankles, knees, hips, etc that you were born with..........

As for your leg problems (even before getting fitted for shoes) think about seeing a specialist, and get orthotics if neccesary. $10 insoles aren't going to do jack-squat to sort out your foot issues. It sounds like shin-splints could be your problem: here's a quick link: http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/fact/thr_report.cfm?Thread_ID=135&topcategory=Sports . A lot of times, if it's not shin-splints per se, it can be a muscle imbalance between the front and rear, so stretching and exercsing can help. 

Anyway, you should definitely get professional advice, and prevent the problems rather than try to fix it after the fact.

Al


----------



## GO!!!

Look in the yellow pages under "orthoticist" - a maker of orthotics, and get fitted for, and buy a pair.

It was (and is) the very best 200$ I have ever spent.

I KNOW this works!


----------



## Island Ryhno

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28395.0.html

That's a thread all about orthotics that we had going on earlier this year.


----------



## CdnPhoenix

Alright, I have a problem that I sometimes develop while running a great pace. After running at a speed thats near sprinting from any where in the region 4-10 minutes my arms start to become really fatigued and go numb. This usually makes me slow down to a light job and just kills me when I see my best friend passing me (I have a reputation to uphold within my group of friends  ). I'm thinking that it could be caused by the way I pump my arms, although I do not think that I pump them like a mad man I suppose I could be wrong. If it's not how I pump my arms, then what I want to know is, what other possibilties are there that could be causing this? And, how could I prevent this from happening?


----------



## plattypuss

Cdn Phoenix

I am by no means a medical doctor so take what I say with a grain of salt as just uneducated advice.  Overall I would say that the numbness may stem from your running form. Depending if the numbness is felt in your entire arm or from the elbow down, would indicate if you are too tight in the shoulder or elbows.  Keep your arms while running, at a 90 degree angle as much as possible and ensure your hands do not form a tight fist (ideally if sprinting they should almost be flat out).  The hardest part will be ensuring that your shoulders remain relaxed as many people have a tendency while running to bring their shoulders up and tense them up.  One thing to do while running is to occassionally allow your arms to go limp and sort of shake them out along your sides.  You will immediately notice whether your shoulders were tense and up, if you do this.

One other method is to start off at an even pace that you can sustain for the complete run rather than start off at a break-neck speed which you can only maintain for a short period.  This may also lead to your muscles remaining more "relaxed"

Other things you can do are to videotape yourself running to see if there is anything noticeable or go to a runnig room type store where they analyze your gait (usually for shoes) but if the person is experienced they may notice if your form bites.  As always see a doctor if it truely concerns you.


----------



## REJ

A trick (from the Running Room) to ensure relaxed hands and therefore shoulders is to cup pringles potato chips in your hands while you run. If you are relaxed enough, you won't break any. You can reward yourself with a mini chip-fest if you succeed! Depending on how tense you are, you may need to stock-pile some tins.


----------



## StormTrooper

I searched, but couldn't find an answer. My PT is coming up soon, so right now I'm mostly focusing on running. I was wondering if anyone here who runs on a treadmill could help me out. I just want to know what speed I should be running on that would equal to 2.4 km in 10 or 11 mins. Should I set an incline? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Your incline should be set between a 1% & 2% grade. The treadmill should also have a pace counter (it tells your average speed and you extrapolate the info) Each different type of treadmill has different levels of the same speed. If that makes sense, each treadmill is a little different, so try a couple of different ones if you can. I suggest a minimum speed of 7, more likely getting up to 8.5-9.0 range for the 2.4k time limit.  Good luck.


----------



## Aper

hey guys,

I tried to search this question before writting this, but found nothing. Here's my problem;

My BMQ is in 2 weeks, and im having trouble with running; My cardio is pretty good, but the only problem I have right now is my breathe limitations. It seems like I loose my breathe too early when running. I did suffer from asthma when I saw young, but I passed a test 6-7 months ago to make sure my asthma was ok, and the diagnosis was very good. In fact, my asthma lever is Very low, so thats not a problem. Perhaps, I don't have asthma symptoms when I finish running nor during my running. Any advices on how I can increase my breathe capacity ?

Thanks alot


----------



## Island Ryhno

Umm, this may come as a shock but if you are losing your breath while running then your cardio is not that good.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Jaxson said:
			
		

> well i believe that is true only to a certain degree, i mean if your running at your top speed as long as you can just to push yourself that much further in the end, you will probably become Short on breath,   for instance i am a pretty damn good runner, but for the last minute or two of my run, i push myself as hard as i possibly can, which normally makes me become short on air, but not at a loss of it.



You know what? I have a super power, it's called "reasonable deduction."  I reasonably deduced from the statement " I run out of breath too early" that the poster meant - I run out of breath in a short period of time, i.e. I can't make it 5k or 3k or whatever the distance may be. So if it stated that "my cardio is pretty good" but you can't run 2.5k without running out of breath and stopping, then (and here is where my super power kicks in).....Your cardio is not that good.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

Aper said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> I tried to search this question before writting this, but found nothing. Here's my problem;
> 
> My BMQ is in 2 weeks, and im having trouble with running; My cardio is pretty good, but the only problem I have right now is my breathe limitations. It seems like I loose my breathe too early when running. I did suffer from asthma when I saw young, but I passed a test 6-7 months ago to make sure my asthma was ok, and the diagnosis was very good. In fact, my asthma lever is Very low, so thats not a problem. Perhaps, I don't have asthma symptoms when I finish running nor during my running. Any advices on how I can increase my breathe capacity ?
> 
> Thanks alot



Maybe you know this already, but there's a condition known as "Exercise-Induced Asthma" in which the individual functions normally most of the time, but develops asthma symptoms during periods of physical activity.  I attached an article on it but don't diagnose yourself with the internet (duh): if you are experiencing chronic problems go see a doctor!  HTH ...  ;D

http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/1999/11_99/lacroix.htm


----------



## FITSUMO

"My cardio is pretty good, but the only problem I have right now is my breathe limitations. It seems like I loose my breathe too early when running"  When you say you loose your breathe too early, do you mean that you are keeled over and unable to breath and have to stop running or are you breathing hard, HUGE difference.?


----------



## Aper

Ok guys, little update;

I am now able to run at my maximum potential. I had a couple of advices from some friends, and they helped alot. Exhaling when your left foot in on the ground helped alot, and timing your respiration and keep it constant helped as well. Keep focus, drink alot of water and make sure to eat before training to avoid cramps and deshydratation.  

And by the way, for those who said my cardio wasn't good, I guess you were wrong. But hey, it might had been true for another guy  :


----------



## Island Ryhno

You insinuated that you ran out of breath whilst running, that means your cardio is not good. Either you state you question more clearly or don't ask it and then give attitude when answered. BTW, if you exhale on the same impact pattern, you'll be prone to shin splints and other damage. But then your friends have all the answers and you didn't need advice from anyone on here anyway.  :


----------



## GO!!!

Aper said:
			
		

> I am now able to run at my maximum potential. I had a couple of advices from some friends, and they helped alot. Exhaling when your left foot in on the ground helped alot, and timing your respiration and keep it constant helped as well. Keep focus, drink alot of water and make sure to eat before training to avoid cramps and deshydratation.
> 
> And by the way, for those who said my cardio wasn't good, I guess you were wrong. But hey, it might had been true for another guy   :



Yup, you're a hero  :

Seriously though, if you follow that advice, of combining your footfalls and breathing, you will plateau in your running ability, and very quickly, because your feet can move FAR faster than your breathing will allow, unless you hyperventilate yourself, which is also bad - ask your friends.

A steady, deep rate of breathing will allow your running to progress, as the oxygen level in your bloodstream will remain available and constant, due to proper respiration, as opposed to declining, as it can if you breathe too fast. The most common method of regulating one's breath is to breath in through the mouth and out through the nose, which can be difficult at first, but bears fruit later on in trg.


----------



## Aper

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> You insinuated that you ran out of breath whilst running, that means your cardio is not good. Either you state you question more clearly or don't ask it and then give attitude when answered. BTW, if you exhale on the same impact pattern, you'll be prone to shin splints and other damage. But then your friends have all the answers and you didn't need advice from anyone on here anyway.  :



Hey, I only asked why was I runnig out of breath too soon. Yes it could have been true in many cases that the cardio was not good, but in my situation it wasn't. My bad if I asked the question in a bad way. I did ask my friends advices because you guys didn't gave me some. There was only one member here who gave me very good infos about the asthma problems that could occur during physical training. Oh and by friends, I though of members here as well btw.

GO!!!; Thanks for the advices, i'll try my best to follow them

Jaxson; Yes I agree. Alot of water + eating right before an exercise WILL cause cramps and stomach aches. I usually wait 1-2 hours before going out and running


Anyways, thanks to everyone who helped out, instead of pointing out stupid facts and making fun of me. I'll do my best to keep the advices given in mind during my next training.


----------



## treas

But here we go.

I am in Kingston, On.  I run at PT in the medium group and do fairly well.  On my own a few times a week I take myself out for runs.  I push the pace and run twice the distance.  I run up and down some pretty crazy hills (usually 3 good hills and 3 killers).  I increase my speed going up the hills and just let my body go (under control) when going down the hills.  I am a distance runner, but I can't increase my speed.  Slowly, I do see that I am cutting time off of my runs but for the most part I am still not where I wish to be.  Any advice?


----------



## redmond

Hello, my name is David Redmond and i've signed up for the SALH (a reserve unit) and i'm not sure if the training is anything like that of the regular forces. I don't run a lot (i got nobody to run with) but each 5 days or so i give it a go and im able to job at a constant pace for about 15 minutes. I swim, a LOT, but i'm not sure if that will help me for basic training more then running will.

So my question is, should i suck it up and run more, or continue to swim some laps? Which one is better for cardio?

Sorry if this has already been answered, i didn't feel like skimming through 22 pages


----------



## SoF

I was just wondering if anyone runs in groups. I'm getting ready for bmq and find it much easier to run with a buddy or 2. Lets face it running is really boring.


----------



## plattypuss

Treas - You sound like you are doing a reasonable job in terms of running preperation without knowing the distances or times of your runs.  I would caution you, that if the distances are long you may be doing yourself a bit of disservice with the amount of PT you are doing (ie too much)  Instead of some of the longer runs you may want to try some interval trg at a track where you would run at a quicker than normal (or your goal) pace with some rest intervals between - this should eventually lead you to be able to run at that faster pace for longer periods.  There are plenty of books out there on improving your running ability and even Runners World magazine is very helpful.  Personnally I found that hill intervals really helped me in my times on longer distances - but don't overdue them.

Redmond - I'm not sure I understand your email. Do you run 5 days a week or once every 5 days? Swimming is a great cardio activity and humbles me every time I jump in the pool even though I consider myself a good runner.  However I would suggest that you run at 2-3 times a week to get your body prepared for the bump and grind of running which swimming canmot prepare you for.  Don't give up swimming though as it is an excellent cardio activity.


----------



## redmond

Sorry, i ment every five days and i swim everyday if possible. Is the training in the reserves easier then the reg or the exact same? Just wondering if i should go on a treadmill or dress up a bit more and run outside.


----------



## sigtech

redmond said:
			
		

> Sorry, i ment every five days and i swim everyday if possible. Is the training in the reserves easier then the reg or the exact same? Just wondering if i should go on a treadmill or dress up a bit more and run outside.



Always run outside if you can, running on a treadmill is good to maintain but if you don't really push yourself on the tread and go farther on the mill then you would outside you are going to find it hard to start running outside. Yes training in the reserves is easier in most situations due to the time constrants Regs work everyday so they can always find time to throw some PT at ya


----------



## 025

quick question

 i always jog outside i dont use tredmills or anything like that, i also skip and shadow box (3 years of boxing, i enjoy my routine)  and recently i have been doing it ALL outside, not going to my classes anymore means i train in my back yard.. I was just wondering if i should worry about this cold weather having any adverse effects on my breathing... does it damage my lungs or my throat at all to train in the cold


----------



## D-n-A

025 said:
			
		

> quick question
> 
> i always jog outside i dont use tredmills or anything like that, i also skip and shadow box (3 years of boxing, i enjoy my routine)   and recently i have been doing it ALL outside, not going to my classes anymore means i train in my back yard.. I was just wondering if i should worry about this cold weather having any adverse effects on my breathing... does it damage my lungs or my throat at all to train in the cold




Your do a lot of running an other physical activity in the cold weather once your in the Army.




			
				redmond said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is David Redmond and i've signed up for the SALH (a reserve unit) and i'm not sure if the training is anything like that of the regular forces. I don't run a lot (i got nobody to run with) but each 5 days or so i give it a go and im able to job at a constant pace for about 15 minutes. I swim, a LOT, but i'm not sure if that will help me for basic training more then running will.
> 
> So my question is, should i suck it up and run more, or continue to swim some laps? Which one is better for cardio?



Not running because you don't have a partner is a poor excuse.


You will do lots of running in the military, so might as well start doing it now. 2-3 times a week is good. When you first start out, don't worry to much about your speed, but try to go for as long as you can.


----------



## paracowboy

025 said:
			
		

> does it damage my lungs or my throat at all to train in the cold


when it gets real cold, wear a scarf over your face. And run faster. It get's you inside quicker.


----------



## plattypuss

Running in the cold is not damaging, I will try and dig out a reference this afternoon.  If you think about - Bi-atheletes ski in the cold however I think the limit for a regulation race is -25.  Mind you, don't do your cool down in the cold after sweating, if at all possible that could lead to sickness.


----------



## sigtech

Ok I have just quite smoking after smoking for 16 years and boom I have found my cardeo has gone down hill big time, what is the normal turn around to get it back


----------



## melaniemarier

Can someone please tell me what a change parade is! THANKS!


----------



## AWood

I have searched the archives on BMQ training, but have not really found what I would like to know yet. Can anyone please fill me in on some specifics with regards to BMQ training for the reserves, more specificly the weekend BMQ. What time do you usually start PT in the morning? How long do you usually run for? and What pace do you usually run at? These answers would be greatly appreciated to assist in my self preperation. Also I will be going in Jan. is it alot harder running in -30 weather due to harsh dry air?
                                                                              Thanks alot for any knowledge.


----------



## GO!!!

Change parade is when the instructors have you change orders of dress within nearly impossible timelines for an extended period of time. It is typically used as a disciplinary tool.

PT on a weekend BMQ will not be very rigourous, probably less than a five km run, followed by 40mins or less of calisthenics - there are some pretty tight time constraints on these courses.

Running in very cold air can result in "eskimo lung" which is basically a non-bacterial fluid build up in the lungs. This is a painful, but not damaging condition. It can be remedied by wearing a scarf over the face while running and a neck gator/scarf around the neck when outside. Also, once you are conditioned to PT in cold weather, it will no longer be an issue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 2006AF

Ok i need some help................

I am 32 years old 185 lbs and 5'10" and just started my running/jogging training. My first time out was at a 1 mile track and I ran it in 8 minutes 0 seconds.  After I stopped running and walked around I thought for sure I was going to die.  That had to have been the stupidest thing I have done for a long long time.  My lungs felt like they were ripped right open.  The next few days my legs were extremely sore (with good reason).  Obviously my brain is stronger than my body and just would not let my body stop running until i was finished a one mile lap.
The next time I went out, next day or maybe two? I went to a 400 meter track, and went around 2 times since I knew that going around 4 times would prove stupid this early in my training.  I can do 800 meters (2 laps) consistently, I have done it now probably 5 days.  I still feel totally winded by the time I am done though, my lungs feel like they have been torn Right open.  I don't get any cramps though.
It seems that from my first run being one mile in 8 minutes I ran 7.5 mph average, probably a little quicker with the 800 meter runs.

I want to be able to run 2.4 klms or 1.5 miles without a problem, but I seem so far from that now.  How long does it take for the body to start being able to run a further distance?  I am going 5-6 days a week.
I know that by dropping 15 pounds around my mid-section I will have an easier time, since I won't have to carry around that extra weight (I am working on that).

Maybe some one out there can give me some guidance with this and tell me if I am doing something wrong or just keep doing what I am doing, maybe it will improve and I will see it eventually.
Thanks


----------



## GO!!!

DO NOT RUN 5-6 TIMES A WEEK

You are over training. 

If you are 32 with no real physical background, you need to start slow. The best available program for ramping up your running, especially for a beginner is from the running room.They will have you running 5km in 6-8 weeks, no problems, as long as you stick to the plan.

For cardio trg to be effective it must be 1) Progressive, start slow and short, and go progressively further 2) Adhered to, you have to keep at it - 14 days on, 10 days off will not get you anywhere 3) Achievable, your goals are quite modest right now, with a little work, you should be able to reach them in 4 - 6 weeks.

For a reference, a very average running pace is 5 minute kilometers, for a minimum of 10 km. (10km in 50 mins)

The Running Room will be able to fix you up with a peer support group, trails, maps, proper shoes, and good coaching. Check them out!

And no, I don't work there. They just do all around excellent work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## paracowboy

Springroll said:
			
		

> I also want to add that stretching and breathing are also important. Make sure you stretch for at least 5 minutes before a run, ensuring that you have stretched every part of your body.


do *not* stretch cold muscles. Period. 
If you intend to do any stretching, first go for a short, light jog. If you intend to stretch your entire body, do some light calisthenics first. Stretching cold muscles causes injuries.

I don't recommend this for anyone, but I don't stretch before any activity. It teaches the body that it will be called on to exert itself at a moments' notice. You won't be given the opportunity to stretch before you come under fire; you don't take time to stretch before you have to lift ammo or kit into a truck. Train how you fight.


----------



## ZipperHead

I have to agree with paracowboy on two points: get thee to a Running Room, and don't stretch cold muscles. I have bought a lot of good gear and gotten excellent advice at the RR (plus military pers get a 10% discount there). They take the time to ensure that you get the types of shoes that YOU need, not what they want to sell you. They have shoes in a variety of price ranges, and with the discount (and even without it) their higher end (~$200) shoes are cheaper than the big sporting good shops.

As for stretching, I rarely, if ever stretch before going for a normal run. I'll run for 5-10 minutes (easing into the run) and then go through a variety of stretches for the parts of my body that I know need it. Dynamic stretches (moving slowly, but not bouncing) are the "in" thing right now, so I would recommend reading up on them (Runners World, Men's Health, etc websites will get you in the right direction). 

A rule of thumb for beginning runners is to only increase your distance by 10% per week, to avoid injury. Another "trick", as first advocated by John Stanton, who started the Running Room chain, is the "10 and 1", which means run for 10 minutes and walk for 1 minute. You may have to start with 1 and 1, and then increase it as you progress. While walking, take the time to drink water and give your "running muscles" a break. Believe me, it works: the furthest I had ever run (in one go) was 10km. After following this routine, I am able to run 20km+ (with the walking breaks about every 15mins). Nobody can ever tell you that you're not allowed to walk while you are running. In fact, people do this when running marathons. No, you won't win the marathon, but it will allow you to FINISH it. Running is a very mental thing: people normally give up long before their bodies would ever quit, because they allow their mind to let them down.

Don't get discouraged if you can't run 10km in 40 mins (I can't). Keep pluggin away at it, and eventually you will look back and laugh at how hard it was for you to do your first run. And music definitely helps keep you motivated, so think about investing in an MP3 player if you don't have one.

Have a good one,

AL


----------



## 2006AF

Thanks for the reply (Go !!!).........This makes me wonder what is the downside of over training, to me that sounds like telling someone they make too much money, it doesn't make sense to me.
By the Running room I am guessing your mean www.runningroom.com ?   I have a lot to learn I guess !


----------



## GO!!!

Over training actually breaks down your muscle mass, as opposed to building or training it, so it is counterproductive. You will also find training to be so physically exhausting that you won't do it if you overtrain. 

Example: while training for an endurance race, I pushed it hard for the first two weeks, doing more than the accepted training program demanded. On day 11, I was running, and at about the 3km (I could easily run 10km the week before) mark my muscles felt like they were burning, my feet were 50lb blocks, every breath was laboured. I was seeing stars, and just could not go any faster. I had beaten my body down to the point where there was just nothing left, and was now running on guts and drive. 

While this may sound like a good thing, there is no real "value" to running this way. You are not a better runner after completely exhausting yourself. You must train to that 80-85% level, then stop. Your body will adapt to the strain, and you will get better. You will also not be so sore that you can't run 2 days later (one should only run 3-4 times a week). While there is something to be said for marathons, mountain man races etc, these are done once every 3 months by experienced runners, and they are hurtin' afterwards!

Paracowboy is right, don't stretch cold muscles. Run for a bit first. I only stretch the ones that need it, but it took me 2-3 years to figure out which ones they were!


----------



## paracowboy

2006AF said:
			
		

> This makes me wonder what is the downside of over training, to me that sounds like telling someone they make too much money, it doesn't make sense to me.


GO!!! beat me, but I typed the friggin' thing, and I'm posting it damnitall!
essentially, over-training is taking your body to the point where it can no longer recuperate. At that stage, all you're doing is constantly wearing yourself down. It isn't the exercise that causes you to get stronger/faster/whatever. It's the time you rest afterwards allowing the body to recover fromt he exertion demanded of it, and adapting itslf to prepare for the next demand.
Go to my thread Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT, in this forum for more comprehensive advice. If you have any questions after reading it, pm me, and I'll try to help. 

I'd hurry, I plan on getting very drunk soon.


----------



## paracowboy

Springroll said:
			
		

> Here is a question then.
> 
> If stretching is a bad thing, then what else can someone, who is just starting out their training, do to prevent injuries, such as the tight, painful muscles, the side cramps and such?


as I said: do some light exercise first, to get blood into the muscles, flush lactic acid from them, and basically "warm up". Then take 10 - 20 minutes to stretch slowly. Then exercise strenuously.

Or, alternatively, simply start exercising slowly, easing into it, and progressively push the limits. Afterwards, stretch thoroughly.

It's not a bad idea to schedule a 30 minute stretching regimen everyday, as well. Pick a TV show that mildly sucks (they almost all do, so it won't be hard), and begin stretching when it starts. By the time the laughtrack has ended, you should have stretched every bodypart.


----------



## paracowboy

Springroll said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, now I understand what you were getting at.
> 
> Thank you.


no problem. The annoying part is that I covered this in greater detail, and plainer English, in the first post of this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

The truly annoying part is that I posted a reference to *that* thread earlier in *this* thread.


----------



## KID

*I have another question for you guys!*​I get incredible pain in my knees after even the shortest period standing at attention or on parade. It only happens when I'm wearing combat boots, i never get knee pain when in regular civi shoes, i can stand for hours. But stand me for a little while in combat boots and will have pain in my knees all night, sometimes i still feel it the next morning. hopefully someone can shed some light on this or has had a similar problem who can tell me how the resolved this. (p.s. i am bow-legged, maybe that's the source of my discomfort)


----------



## George Wallace

Actually, even in you civie shoes/boots, if you were to stand for a long period at Attention, you may find the same results.  How often have you stood for a long period of time at Attention, other than on parade?


----------



## GO!!!

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but....

I would just suck it up. 

Many things in the military are painful, and just require some getting used to.

Wait and see if it still bothers you in a year.


----------



## ZipperHead

I'm not sure if sucking it up is going to help Kid when he's 40 years old and can barely walk. What I wish I knew when I was 19 that I know now..... 

Think about going to a physiotherapist, or perhaps a chiropractor. There is a good chance that your body doesn't like the position it is being forced to adopt (i.e standing at attention). Perhaps with orthotics or rehab/exercises you can nip this particular affliction in the bud, before you are crippled by it.

I spent too long "sucking it up" with the pieces of sh1t that are the MkIII combat boot. I finally got Vibram soles put on them, and got orthotics. That, along with the proper exercises, and proper posture (don't lock your knees all the way back when standing (aka hyperextension..... always have a bit of bend in them.... this goes for all the time, not just standing at attention) have helped me deal with the death by a thousand cuts that is military service. Sure I have pain, but not chronic debilitating pain.

If you do all that, and you still have pain, see Go!!!'s post prior to this for his advice  ;D

Al

P.S I am not a Dr (maybe a Dr of looooooove (as said by Barry White  8) ), or a therapist, so don't go on my advice alone. See someone who does this for a living.


----------



## paracowboy

you say you're bow-legged? In that case, you may pronate heavily, which could be causing the pain, and leading to small injuries will accumulate over time. Go see a physio-dude. If he deems it necessary, you may be sent to be tested for orthotics.

or he may tell you to suck it up. Listen to Al, he's right. Talk to a professional.


----------



## KID

Well, the thing about standing in civi shoes i mean, like, i can go to the mall and walk around for long periods of time or stand in line, etc, but even spening a night at the drill hall kills my knees. As for the "sucking it up" I'm not one to complain, but it's not like I'm posting this after the first occurance, it has been several months now and the pain is only getting worse.

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into making an appointment with a specialist....maybe I'll see "GO!!!" there when he's done being a tough guy and crippling arthritis gets beyond the point of sucking it up


----------



## GO!!!

According to your profile you are a reservist, and only have to stand on Pde what, 30 mins a week?

If you are a Foot Guard, go see a specialist and get some orthotic insoles - those suckers do alot of standing around. If you are just griping about something unpleasant, refer to my first post muffin. 

Nothing good comes easy.


----------



## ZipperHead

KID, I think you are venturing into an area that you don't want to. GO!!!! is giving you his advice. Accept, or don't. 

GO!!!! was pointing out that you are on parade a limited amount of time, so your body probably isn't used to it. Don't take my advice (based on my experiences and observations) and play poke-chest with somebody who has vastly more than you do (GO!!!!). There's a saying about writing cheques with your mouth.......

Sometimes things will hurt, and nothing can be done about it, and at that point one must suck it up. But if that pain can be minimized, via equipment, training, exercise, etc go for it. But there isn't always a magic pill that can be taken. Again, see a professional, not an anonymous stranger on a forum. More bad advice has been given in places like this than anywhere else. But there has also been a lot of good advice. It's a question of sorting the wheat from the chafe.

Al


----------



## KID

Well, I agree with your post Al, for the most part anyways. You guys don't seem to realize that, although parades with my unit don't last long, field ex's and evenings at the unit do. Standing around in those boots for hours on end kill my knees. And once again, i will repeat that i know the difference between pain and discomfort, and in my books, this has long surpassed the discomfort zone. Throughout my courses and time in, i have not ever complained to anyone about any pain...believe me or don't, I have nothing to gain from lying on the internet, but I figured maybe I could ask you guys for some advice and clearly i wouldn't post something if it was just "mild discomfort" and i figured you guys would know better than to think i was complaining because my socks were itchy....I stand corrected.

As for GO!!!, I agree he seems like a very smart guy who knows what he's doing and alot of things about this line of work, but I figured my post would be welcomed a little more openly than "suck it up muffin" or something of the sort. This is just the internet boys and you have nothing to gain by being a hard a** all the time. And if I didnt make it clear enough that this is serious pain then you should just say so instead of dropping the "suck it up bomb" on me....I've been waiting for months now to see if my body would get over it, and I wouldn't just run to post this if it was a first time occurance. So why not be a little more open and helpfull. It is the soldier's duty to keep his body in good shape and take care of himself so I don't see how sucking it up makes anyone a good soldier, some injuries (not discomforts) can progress so quickly and to such a state that you have to pull out and you are no longer able to serve your country, now I ask you, does a real dedicated soldier "suck it up" (I realise in times of war and other operational duties, sucking it up can mean life or death, failure or success, but this is not my situation right now, and there is no reason I shouldn't keep my body in a good state of health and readiness)

As for the "sometimes things with hurt, and nothing can be done about it" well, i agree with that, but in my case,  I don't know if something can be done or not so i came here to see if maybe you guys knew of something that could help me out, instead i got treated like a softy...

And go, you were right about something "Nothing good comes easy" ....but nothing good comes by making things harder for yourself either...


----------



## ZipperHead

KID, when you post a simplistic message (I am having pains standing in combat boots), and have the profile that you do (18 yrs old, in the Reserves), you will get simplistic replies (suck it up, watch and shoot, see an MO, etc). 

When your response to answers that you don't like is 3 times longer than the original post, maybe that goes to show that you could have explained your circumstances in a little more detail. And keeping in mind that GO!!! was in uniform while you were still in liquid form, give him the latitude to give a bit of "tough love" to someone that perceives may be looking for an easy way out for something. Also keep in mind, this is an open forum, and it's open season on any post you make here, and the answers will range from the ridiculous to the sublime. Having a thick skin helps (though try telling somebody that... myself included).

You get what you pay for. If you ask gruff army guys for advice, expect gruff advice, because that is what we got in your place, 5, 10, 50, 150 years ago. The School of Hard Knocks has had a lot of pupils, and sometimes you have to learn something the hard way. If you don't understand how much something can suck (see: MkIII combat boots), you can't appreciate that a nice Gucci pair of Matterhorns or Danners is soooooooo much better (for me anyways). You are a Pte. You are 18. Expect things to be difficult. When you are a wise Cpl (and have learned whose advice to take), remember the advice you were given: be gruff, or be kind. The choice is yours. Sometimes one approach works better than the other, but one approach will never work in all cases. Trust me. 

Al


----------



## GO!!!

KID said:
			
		

> I guess I just see things differently, although I have much respect for rank and experience (time-in including) but this is still the internet, there's no reason in being gruff. If I was ignorant enough to take the "suck it up" advice, it wouldn't be your problem when I'm 55 and have to walk with a walker or have to pay for expensive surgery and medication...it won't affect you and it will only be my problem. So why not give sensible and positive advice instead of giving young soldiers advice that will only lead them to breaking themselves down.
> 
> And I can tell you one thing, when I am a wise corporal, as you referred to it, my approach, gruff or kind, I will always look out for the health and well-being of the young guns. Human being has the gift of reason, and I will be able to use it when a young member will approach me with any type of problem, I will not tell anyone to "suck it up" because in my view, that is just a bold example of poor leadership.
> 
> This is not meant to offend anyone, it is simply my view on the subject and is not directed to anyone specific.
> 
> Thank you for anyone who provided me with the best advice they could give.
> 
> KID



There is no injury sustainable from standing still that will have any long term effects. (I checked). So you can lose the melodramatic "when I'm 55..." More likely, your pain is based in poor muscle tone in the areas used to stand at attention, or you are simply unaccustomed to it. If your boots hurt your feet, welcome to the club, ensure that they are broken in properly, that you have appropriate insoles and socks and have them resoled if you so desire.

"Sensible and positive" is not what armies are traditionally associated with, as young men (who comprise armies) respond just as well (often better) to a stern talking to and a kick in the ass. You might have been special elsewhere, but this type of training and people management has worked since roman times, so whether or not you "see a reason" be assured that it does exist. You will also undoubtedly discover that there will be times in your military career when you will encounter severe discomfort and you will have to soldier through it - even if it is painful. Don't be scared, winners  just don't quit.

At 18, and as a reservist, the likelihood of you "breaking yourself down" is slim, especially in garrison. Everyone I know in the army has experience service related pain, myself included, and no - on likes standing at attention, it just takes some getting used to, perhaps you should consider a less physically demanding line of work.

You are perhaps the least qualified individual to comment on what is and is not an example of poor leadership, but I for one have seen dozens of Privates whining about everything from their toenails to their hair to get out of a parade, exercise, tasking etc. Often all they need is an "attitude reorientation" to help them prioritze. Even more common today is the private with a pocket full of chits that forbid saluting, carrying anything, running etc. So you are in esteemed company already, if you are incapable of standing in one place.

When you are a Cpl, you will undoubtedly be put in a leadership position at some point. Then you will have the option of being "positive and understanding" when some young private tells you that he "just can't do another patrol, because the C6 is heavy, and I have'nt eaten or slept in days, and my feet hurt, and I have a splinter...." You will see that the people who were always on chit in garrison are completely useless in the field, and you will dump them out of your section in a heartbeat, after a few vigourous "councilling" sessions.

I consider people who are unable to deal with the "rigours" of garrison to be a *bold* example of who will not be able to perform in the field.

This is not meant to offend anyone, it is simply my view on the subject and is not directed to anyone specific.  

Have a good one.


----------



## ZipperHead

> but this type of training and people management has worked since roman times, so whether or not you "see a reason" be assured that it does exist



GO!!!, no truer words have been spoken. The more things change, the more they stay the same.

KID, you may want to absorb some of GO!!!'s advice before you say something rash. Old age and treachery will always beat out youth and vigour (i.e GO!!! or I can easily find out who you are... it is a small military after all, and the DIN (Defence Information Network.... military intranet) makes it even smaller). You are accountable for what you say here, regardless of what some people seem to think.

It's always nice to think that you are going to do something, or be something, different than a given example. That is called a perfect world. Wait until it happens, and then see. As an NCO, and as a parent, I have fallen back on ways that I would sooner not, but at the time, they seemed to be the right thing to do, and more often than not, they were. But, as GO!!! said, you are perhaps the least qualified person here to say anything about what is, or isn't good leadership. I guarantee you that when you are put into a position of leadership, you will make mistakes. Napoleon made them. Patton made them. Rommel made them. Making mistakes isn't wrong: failure to learn from mistakes (yours and/or others) is what is wrong.

Now that the leadership tip of the day is put to bed, think about what GO!!!, and I, and others have said to you. Analyze the thoughts. Process it in your hamburger-fed computer (yer brain), and then draw your own conclusion. It is, after all, your body, so do what you must. If you are going to learn anything, learn to listen to your body, but also be able to ignore your body when it is telling you to stop, when the end of the march is still 10km away. That's where suck-it-up becomes the order of the day. 

I think you wanted a simple answer to a simple question, but life is never that simple. You probably wanted to hear "Take supplement X!!! It will make all the pain go away!!". Or "Do this stretch for 2 minutes per day for 3 days". Lord knows I wish it were that easy, but it never is. I went to physio a few weeks back because my knee was killing me (thank god for the walk in "satellite" physio clinic at the base gym here in Gagetown..... no Dr referal, rarely a line-up.... heaven!!!!), and was hoping to hear that all I needed was a fancy bandage, or to double my glucosamine sulphate intake (read up on this supplement.....), but no, I need to work on my muscle strength for a particular muscle, and avoid hyper-extending my knee when standing (now I know, after all these years.....). No pill. No easy road. But it is feeling better. So, after all the round-and-round, it comes back to this: go see a professional. What worked for me, or GO!!!!, or your Aunt Suzy probably won't work (except maybe Aunt Suzy's estrogen therapy .... if you want breasts, that is).

Remember, life is much too serious to be taken seriously....

Al


----------



## KID

....first of all, I have no chits, I want no chits, and if they want to try and limit my participation in regimental activities I would say nevermind, forget about it. I joined a "team" and theres nothing more I want than to participate and be a part of the team. Explain to me why posting a question on the internet is an attempt to get out of work? I already told you, I am not looking for a way out of work, I pull my own weight and do my best to pull the weight of others, who are unable, or refuse to pull their own. If I really wanted to escape from duty I would go complain to my section comander or something, that's why I didn't take it up with someone at the unit, I figured I could discretely ask a question here, get some answers and fix my problem without bringing it to the attention of anyone at the unit. All I wanted to get out of this was an answer, not a chit, not any special treatment, and especially not to be told I should consider another line of work.

Second of all,I have no problem with strict rules and discipline, a good leader needs to have a backbone, and you people seem to have one. Although he or she, as a leader, needs to be strict, stern, and take no bulls**t, it is another thing to neglect the well being of his or her troops. In case you might of missed it (during your search), footwear is the leading cause in backpain, bad posture as well as knee problems. I'm not sure where you checked, but I'd like to have a look at your sources.

As I have already stated, this pain arises whenever I wear those boots, not only standing at attention. I realise standing at attention is not the most comfortable thing in the world and I can deal with it just like anyone else so that is not even the issue here.

(By the way: my boots are properly broken in, they do not hurt my feet...)
KID


----------



## visitor

Hmm for a "kid" he sounds pretty articulate and mature and I did not not detect a  request for an easy solution, merely a request for feedback. I agree with the  advice to see a physiotherapist or podiatrist (probably both) to get some custom made orthotics (as opposed to computer generated ones) and review muscle and joint  imbalance and strain.   I would also comment that an aquaintance of mine who has had extensive experience hiking all day for weeks on end with a heavy pack  (in all sorts of crappy weather and walking through streams and snow) has  commented that, in boot camp  his CF boots are not good and that he is having foot problems, where there were none with his own personal boots previously in years of trips.  Incidentally, he is finding the PT easy, otherwise. He is dealing with it, but has experience with it and it not a 18 year old kid.


----------



## ZipperHead

I know that this is going to take the thread even more off topic (but is still related), but it is my conviction that the CF should INVEST the money, and assess every soldier as to whether or not they need orthotics, as part of basic training. The Americans do something similar (I have been told, to assess for what type of running shoes they should have). To me, prevention will cost much less in the long run, than trying to cure all these problems down the road. 

To go along with this, the need to have a range of different boots styles (again, a la the US) available for soldiers to wear would also PREVENT problems from occurring. Looking at boots from an aesthetic point of view only is going to continue to cripple people. I know very little about the new Temperate weather boot, but I hope that it has been looked at from a medical (orthopedic) point of view, specification-wise. Otherwise, it is a wasted effort. There are MANY existing boots that the companies (Danner, Corcoran, Matterhorn, etc) have dumped vast amounts of R&D money into to just ignore.

Al


----------



## Temoid

To people saying that one must run before eating/2 hours after a meal to avoid stitches:
I was under the influence that running without at least a little food (especially in the morning where you have't eaten anything for 6-8 hours) is detrimental to ones' health. Ideas?


----------



## GO!!!

Temoid said:
			
		

> To people saying that one must run before eating/2 hours after a meal to avoid stitches:
> I was under the influence that running without at least a little food (especially in the morning where you have't eaten anything for 6-8 hours) is detrimental to ones' health. Ideas?



This is probably based in the fact that your body consumes a large amount of protein for muscle repair and reconstruction in the 60 mins after you exercise. If you have an empty stomach, it will cannibalise unused muscle to repair the ones you used, as muscle is the most easily metabolised tissue in the body. Also, if you have'nt eaten in awhile, your blood sugar levels will be low, so you likely will not feel too peppy while working out anyway. 

So it is not BAD for you, but is rather counterproductive.

Personally, I believe the six cigarettes and XL triple triple I suck back on my way to work are far more detrimental than my empty stomach, but fortunately, I'm bulletproof   Your results may vary.


----------



## Temoid

Is there a light snack in the morning before running then( basic)? Or does the drill instructor just make you do it as soon as you get out of bed?


----------



## GO!!!

Temoid said:
			
		

> Is there a light snack in the morning before running then( basic)? Or does the drill instructor just make you do it as soon as you get out of bed?



No, breakfast is after PT, although different schools will do this differently.


----------



## NavComm

Temoid said:
			
		

> Is there a light snack in the morning before running then( basic)? Or does the drill instructor just make you do it as soon as you get out of bed?



On my basic, we had breakfast before pt. Your instructors will tell you at night orders (or some platoons even had a schedule!) so you will know when to eat light.


----------



## Dog

I wouldn't want to be wolfing down my breakfast as quickly as possible and then go for a run.... people would end the run doing the 'technicolour yawn.' Not to mention the stitch that would end up forming.


----------



## Zack

regarding quebecrunner comment

quebecrunner  said if your urine is yellow before you run, your more likely to get cramps because of you haven't digested or something...but that isn't always true correct? such as if you take multi-vitamins in the morning, your urine is yellow for 3/4 of the day...


----------



## GO!!!

Zack said:
			
		

> regarding quebecrunner comment
> 
> quebecrunner  said if your urine is yellow before you run, your more likely to get cramps because of you haven't digested or something...but that isn't always true correct? such as if you take multi-vitamins in the morning, your urine is yellow for 3/4 of the day...



If you are sufficiently hydrated, your urine will be pale yellow or clear regardless of when you take a multivitamin. For the most part, you can get everything you need at the mess though, if you eat healthy, and take a multivitamin, you are really only increasing your risk of kidney stones and indigestion.


----------



## baseballinahat

What helps me when I run, is to keep movements very small and keep my breathing shallow, no deep breaths. I swallow any saliva build up, I find if I spit it out I cramp up, maybe its the motion involved that does that. I avoid looking around just focus on whats in front of me. hope this helps. ushup:


----------



## Dog

Breath shallow??

Why on earth would you not want to engage your lungs? 

I breath with every inch of lung tissue that I have, why waste it? It helps you to relax if you are able to breath with your belly, so to speak.... tension=fatigue.


----------



## baseballinahat

Dog said:
			
		

> Breath shallow??
> 
> Why on earth would you not want to engage your lungs?
> 
> I breath with every inch of lung tissue that I have, why waste it? It helps you to relax if you are able to breath with your belly, so to speak.... tension=fatigue.



Like no heaving breaths. Just short breaths that give you enough oxygen. I works for me, I run 4 miles 5 days a week and dont stop for cramps.


----------



## GO!!!

baseballinahat said:
			
		

> Like no heaving breaths. Just short breaths that give you enough oxygen. I works for me, I run 4 miles 5 days a week and dont stop for cramps.



The whole idea behind people who are training is generally improvement. Your technique would ensure a very slow pace, and thus little beyond an aerobic exercise. Running the same distance at the same pace will not improve you.

Not breathing deeply seems stupid to me, and counterproductive, and as I have run endurance races for several years now, I would not recommend this course of action.


----------



## midgetcop

Shallow breathing? Well, I guess whatever works for certain people, but I wouldn't generally recommend that method. 

 I try and breathe deep and steady, so as to keep a rhythm. When my breathing starts to get sporadic and shallow, I know I'm almost done for.


----------



## plattypuss

I believe the concept for deep breathing was to get "bad air" (I term it this because I can't remember from high school science days if it is CO or CO2) out of the lungs.  By ensuring that you fully exhale while running you will usually get rid of the cramps in the stomach which sometime occur. Mind you, if you are not working at full capacity or a high heart rate, forcing yourself to breathe deeply might not be a good idea. Some other misc points:

- Muscles need oxygen
- If you are conducting a long run at a truly low heart-rate pace, you will probably not find yourself taking deep breaths.  This would occur if you subscribe to the theory that long runs at lower heart rate result in greater body fat burning as opposed to risking muscle mass by conducting a more anaerobic (faster) run for longer distances.


----------



## Pyromechanica

Hi!

First of all, thanks for this amazing thread.

But secondly, I have a question, and since there were 27 pages to go through, and the search function yielded no result, I'm just going to ask it.

I have a problem when it comes to running.

Whenever I run with my unit, the pace is usually faster than my usual pace. But then I try my best to keep up, and I usually do.

Until they start sprinting...

We would run for maybe 1.5km or 2.km, and then break out in a sprint for about 200m or 300m. Here is where I start having problems. I have trouble keeping up. And then after the sprint when the pace is normalized, I have trouble keeping up again. Near the 1km mark going back, this is usually where I fall out.

This has happened a few times now, and I'm annoyed at the fact that it wasn't a problem in BMQ, SQ, or DP1.

My DP2 course is next week, and I know I'm in for a heck of run since my pt instructor was the one bringing us on the runs.

I know I've lost my physical abilities since school started in September, but is there anyway (aside from training myself back to that level, which I've been doing), to help me when the sprinting starts in terms of breathing, footwork, mental state, body posture, etc?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## plattypuss

Pyromechanica

I can share with you some thoughts but I am by no means an expert nor can someone diagnose what is occurring without a better description of the nature of the problem when the unit starts sprinting.  But I'll give it a shot, unfortunately most of these are longer term solutions not short term:

1)  I am going to assume that it is a lactic acid problem in the leg muscles which is slowing you down.  In this case you may want to practice interval type training where you run shorter bursts (perhaps around a track) at a higher than normal speed followed by a equal length rest period (walking) then another shorter burst of high speed - continue for a number of laps.  The shorter bursts should cause a lactic acid build up in the legs and the rest periods will allow the body to deal with  the lactic acid.  By training your body to deal with the lactic acid you should have less difficulty when you do the longer runs with the short sprint interval;

2)  If you are cramping up during/after the sprint try and make sure you are fully exhaling to get the CO2 out of your lungs and/or try changing your breathing pattern.  For example when I run, I generally fall into a pattern of exhaling every second step on my right foot - if I notice cramping I generally will try and ensure I fully exhale on every second step with my LEFT foot.

3)  Also try and sure you keep your posture upright as much as possible to allow for maximum, uninterupted flow of Oxygen to the lungs while running.

4) Lastly try and eat something half an hour before the run to ensure you have the energy to complete it.  Maybe something with simple carbohydrates?


----------



## midgetcop

plattypuss said:
			
		

> 1)  I am going to assume that it is a lactic acid problem in the leg muscles which is slowing you down.  In this case you may want to practice interval type training where you run shorter bursts (perhaps around a track) at a higher than normal speed followed by a equal length rest period (walking) then another shorter burst of high speed - continue for a number of laps.  The shorter bursts should cause a lactic acid build up in the legs and the rest periods will allow the body to deal with  the lactic acid.  By training your body to deal with the lactic acid you should have less difficulty when you do the longer runs with the short sprint interval;



Good advice. 

High Intensity Interval Training.


----------



## ZipperHead

Give this some thought: how flexible are your legs? Do your hamstrings (back of you leg) feel tight? How about hip flexors? If they are tight, they can effect your stride length, and will literally hold you back.

I am not a kinesiologist, but after many years of running, I have come to determine that I have tight hamstrings, and I really need to take the time to stretch them, and also work on hip flexor flexibility.

You didn't indicate that if it was that you were having trouble breathing (lung capacity) or just couldn't keep up because of leg strength. Very hard to judge (IMO) based on what you mentioned.

I would highly recommend getting yourself to a Running Room store (or equivalent) and talk to them. Link for website: http://www.runningroom.com/hm/ . They have a lot of helpful info there. I would also suggest buying "Running: From Start to Finish" by John Stanton. Lot's of good advice for the beginner. If you can, see the CFPSA PSP personnel if are near a base. Their job is to assist pers with things like this. 

Hope this helps,

AL


----------



## Izzie

Here's my advice for being a good runner.  I've been training for BMQ for about 6 mo.(yes, that's right, I had to wait that long for my file to go through :-\) and running for fun for about a couple years before that.  Take it slow, listen to your body and do what it tells you, if you're hurting, slow down.  Don't be afraid to push your own personal boundaries and try to set goals for yourself, even if they're small ones. At least it's progress.  And most of all, make it fun for yourself, use the distractions around you to keep your mind off of the fatigue.  Do this and you'll do okay.  If this doesn't work for you, well then, I don't know what I'm doing.  But it's worked for me, I'm in the best shape of my life and can only hope to improve(see what I mean about setting goals).  Be good to your body and the rest will follow.


----------



## darmil

> Like no heaving breaths. Just short breaths that give you enough oxygen. I works for me, I run 4 miles 5 days a week and dont stop for cramps.



You must be walking, how long does it take you to run that .....I suggest pacing out a few k's. Get a stop watch and "time" each run, you will see how well you are running RECORD the time. Then slowly try to beat each time and increase the k's.Also run in an area where it's not just flat. Find a trail, ravine or something with hills and stairs.Trust me you do this you will be in great shape.Remember stretch before and after if you get lactic acid build up eat bananas the potassium helps with this.


----------



## ChopperHead

I have a question about pushups. I don't think im doing them right. i know it's kinda hard to not do them right as it's just lay down hands under your shoulders and push up.

Well yesterday I did 20 pushups fine I wasnt tired my arms didnt feel tired nothing at all ok and then today I do 20 and my arms are sore and breathing rate increased a bit. this is why I think my technique is messed up because sometimes I can do alot sometimes I cant sometimes I get tired easily sometimes I dont. Also on the ones that are harder my shoulder bones make a sound like a stick snapping everytime I go up.

anyone got any ideas what I might be doing wrong here?


----------



## plattypuss

Chopperhead,

There are many ways to do pushups.  You may want to check out your elbow positioning.  If you keep the elbows tight to your body then you are working the triceps more, if you let the elbows flare out to the side then it becomes more of a chest/shoulder workout.  Pay attention to your technique and you may notice that on the easy days perhaps your elbows are tight to the body and your triceps are taking more of the load.  Also watch the hand position.  Hand placement really effects which muscles are being worked when doing the pushup.  Try forming a triangle with your thumbs and fingers directly under the body and try doing a push-up - you should feel the burn in the back of the arms.  Try wider than normal, hand placement for a greater stretch in the chest and shoulder.  The popping sound in the shoulder could be cause for concern and you may want to get it checked out, is there pain associated with the popping sound?  I remember something about the popping sounds possibly being caused by oxygen in the joints.  Make sure you try and do a warm-up prior to doing the push up and always cool down after exercise.


----------



## old soldier

I think that there is too much SCARE statements being used in ref to the shuttle run or express test. It is not that difficult if you are in any sort of shape. 

You can practice doing the shuttle in the gym on your own time by picking two points on the floor and running between them starting real slow and gradually picking up speed as you go until you can go any further. Over time you will you will find that it is not not hard to do the test at all and reach exempt levels easily. The test starts off incredibly slow and pick up speed as you go. The trick to doing the shuttle run is to face the same wall when you stop, by this I mean that you stop and return pushing off opposite legs at each side or turning point. That way you are not tiring out one leg more than the other. That is generally what causes people to have such a hard time with it.

I ran the shuttle for the first time when I was 41 and because I learned about the proper way to do the stops and push offs I managed to reach level ten on the first go around.

Hope this helps


----------



## FlightSergeantRose

When I would get a cramp I would just gouge into it with my hands and keep at it. After a few minutes it would always go away.


----------



## Dominus

University life was not kind to my body, and now that I'm done I've been losing a lot of weight.  I've lost enough now that I can start to run again without fear of my heart exploding.  I need to get some new gear, however.  I'll mainly be running on nature trails and access roads.  The things I want to get are as follows:

Good Trail Running shoes.  Old nikes aren't going to cut it anymore.
Good socks (polypropylene?).  Cold sweaty feet aren't pleasant.
Some sort of backpack hydration system with a >1L capacity and some room for a bit of gear (cellphone, knife/saw, extra laces, granola bar).

I'm largely clueless when it comes to trail running shoes.  Most of my previous running was on a treadmill or on sidewalks, and I realize that trail running is a different proposition altogether.  There's a lot of "The North Face" gear being sold locally, and their shoes seem OK but I don't really know what special features I should be looking for.  As for socks, I've had polypropylene socks recommended to me, but I can't really find any.  Most that I've seen are mixtures of various fabrics, or are CoolMax (wtf is that?).  Socks are important kit, so I don't want to make the wrong choice.

As far as hydration systems, I've been looking at the Camelbak brand, as I'm not familiar with the quality of the other brands.  The models that seem in line with what I want are the M.U.L.E., the Mini M.U.L.E., and the Lobo.  "The North Face" also offers two models (the "Dogfish" and the "Thresher"), but I don't know how reliable they are.  I'm mainly concerned with minimizing bounce, and having the weight being distributed properly between the hips and shoulders.  Camelbak offers fanny-pack models for runners, but I'm concerned that they don't have a large enough capacity (both in water and storage).  

Also on the subject of gear, I'd also like to pick up some extra wide insoles for my Danner Arcadia Boots.  I've got a set of Matterhorn Dryz that came with my old boots, but they aren't wide enough to be comfortable for long distances.  I end up with blisters where my feet rub against the edges.

Any suggestions or advice would be great.  Also, if you could post websites from Canada where I can buy gear, it would save me a lot of time and trouble wading through the crap that comes up on Google.  If you need any extra info to help give advice, just ask.

Thanks.


----------



## plattypuss

Try Runner's World which rates trail shoes and if you dig into their web site - hydration systems too.  Me I run with a Louis Garneau (Canadian) system which has worked for a while.  I never liked fanny packs as I found they bounced to much and chaffed considerably - plus my CD always skipped - might not be a problem with my MP3 player now ;D. What kind of trail you running on?  Unless you are talking some serious rocks and bush-whacking most shoes can take the wear and tear of prepared gravel trails.  Another alternative site to get some good deals on new shoes (although I have not personally bought shoes yet) is EBAY.


----------



## KID

Dominus; I Highly recommend you go with camelback, although they are slightly more expensive than the other brands, you pay for what you get. I have my own camelbakc and I love it. I've tried other brands such as the M.U.L.E and there is no comparison. I can carry 1.5 litres in mine and I don't even feel the extra weight, also, I have plenty of extra room for other items without having any bulk. My specific model offers the main water pouch, as well as an added pouch for other items, also it small sidepockets some with zippers and others with simple mesh. The weight is very well dispersed with the aid of the regular shoulder straps, but also with a cross-chest clip as well as a waisclip making the system feel virtually weightless. The pack is tinght enough to eliminate water slopping around and creating an annoyance. If there is one thing I would recommend is getting a "bladder" (the water compartment) with a twist-on cap as opposed to the ones with a folding closing  mechanism. I have the latter of the two and although I have not run in to any leaking I would feel safer with a twist-on cap. I have even word my camelback between my back and my heavy ruck, and i have never run into any problems. GO CAMELBACK!


----------



## The_Falcon

some of the threads I pulled up using search and the term "running BMQ"

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17768.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12933.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13721.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42597.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31910.0.html

Before you start asking anymore questions that have already been answered before, immediately go to this thread

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

and this one

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html


----------



## Adrian_888

my rugby coach told me cramps and pains like that, are "just weakness leaving the body".... wether or not that's right, I'm not sure lol


----------



## The_Falcon

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> my rugby coach told me cramps and pains like that, are "just weakness leaving the body".... wether or not that's right, I'm not sure lol



And that is exactly the kind of thinking that over a course of five years seriously messed up my legs to the point of requiring surgery to fix the problem.  Pain is not weakness leaving the body.  Pain is pain. Like it says in one of the links I posted above, sharp stabbing pain is indicative of a problem requiring immediate medical attention.  It is a very thin line between hard and stupid.


----------



## ReadyandWilling

When I run, I feel good, I can breathe fine and everything, but after a minute or two my legs star to hrt like crazy. My lungs feel like they can run all day, but I can only run for 10 mins becuase of my legs. Does anyone know what that is, it isn't shin splints, becuase its my thighs, do I need to work on my legs when i work out, or what.

Any advice

RAW


----------



## paracowboy

hurt how? Cramping? Stabbing sensations? Pins and needles? Burning? 

If it's just cramps, you're probably not hydrating. If that's all it is, drink more water, and eat a 'nanner a day.

Have you read through this thread, and my thread on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT without finding a solution? Actually, I know you haven't read this one, from the thread I deleted in the Recruiting forum.


----------



## ReadyandWilling

I guess I need more water, but the "nanners" isnt going to happen, I live in a remote community in the NWT, fresh fruit just aint gonna happen, anything else for pottasium.


----------



## paracowboy

well, potassium is found in beef, fish, milk, but mostly in fruits and vegetables, like potatoes (baked is best). But it's mostly in fruits like avocado, bananas, melons, raisins, grapefruit, oranges, most of which, you stated, is not an option. Can you buy potassium supplements at the drug/grocery store?

As for hydration, if you read my thread, you'll see that I talk about keeping a water bottle nearby, and drinking some throughout the day.

Now, what kind of shape are your shoes in? If they're old and worn, replace them. It could be contributing to your pain.

Finally, there just comes a time when you gotta say "screw it" and push through the pain and discomfort. Just learn to differentiate between Hurtin' and Hurt.


----------



## GO!!!

ReadyandWilling said:
			
		

> I guess I need more water, but the "nanners" isnt going to happen, I live in a remote community in the NWT, fresh fruit just aint gonna happen, anything else for pottasium.



Yes, but they sell Centrum and potassium supplements at Northern, and both will help you replenish supplies of potassium. Pears are also a better source of Potassium than bananas.


If you plan ahead a bit, you can get fresh fruits and veggies brought in on the flights from Inuvik, both NorthWright and Arctic Wings have a service that will do it (for a fee).


----------



## ReadyandWilling

Yah, this is a hurtin thing, so am gonna continue to run, but maybe it is the hsoes, I do have flat feet, and bad shows, maybe not the best combination. I am gonna work on the Hydration thing. I think that is a big problem, I drink tto much milk and not enough water.



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> Yes, but they sell Centrum and potassium supplements at Northern, and both will help you replenish supplies of potassium. Pears are also a better source of Potassium than bananas.
> 
> 
> If you plan ahead a bit, you can get fresh fruits and veggies brought in on the flights from Inuvik, both NorthWright and Arctic Wings have a service that will do it (for a fee).



yah but I also have a strict budget to work with,  and Northwright charges by weight for all food shipped in, i do a food mail order when I can, but thats only when i can. And still the fruit and veggies still arnt great but i do get them.


----------



## Jake

I was just browsing the internet for running tips when I came across this website www.coolrunning.com I found it very informative, and here is a link to a training program designed to get beginners from 0-5km runs in 2 months http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml.


----------



## RedStorm

i should be starting my BMQ just after christmas i believe, so I have some time still to get my cardio up. However I've been noticing as of late that my times are increasing on the 2.4km run even though I believe im running at the same pace. I'm doing 2.4km in about 13 minutes. So i was curious if it would be wise to try to sprint a lap (400m) take a small walking break to catch my breath and then go at it again until i do 6 laps? Or should i just stick with doing the 6 laps at the same pace and hope it will pick up?

hopefully that wasnt to confusing  :-\

Thanks
Chris


----------



## snowy

Pte. Kingsberry said:
			
		

> I was just browsing the internet for running tips when I came across this website www.coolrunning.com I found it very informative, and here is a link to a training program designed to get beginners from 0-5km runs in 2 months http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml.



Hi Red storm, you should try the technique shown in the website that Pte. Kingsberry posted, I found this website months ago and followed the program, YES, it really works well I had to stop in between because of my ankle injury, but I shall start again as soon as this stupid ankle heels, good luck with your training.

cheers snowy ;D


----------



## paracowboy

RedStorm said:
			
		

> i should be starting my BMQ just after christmas i believe, so I have some time still to get my cardio up. However I've been noticing as of late that my times are increasing on the 2.4km run even though I believe im running at the same pace. I'm doing 2.4km in about 13 minutes. So i was curious if it would be wise to try to sprint a lap (400m) take a small walking break to catch my breath and then go at it again until i do 6 laps? Or should i just stick with doing the 6 laps at the same pace and hope it will pick up?
> 
> hopefully that wasnt to confusing  :-\
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


well. Congratulations on showing us that you chose not to actually READ any of the threads on running, since EVERY ONE of them has advocated sprints.


----------



## Bo

RedStorm said:
			
		

> i should be starting my BMQ just after christmas i believe, so I have some time still to get my cardio up. However I've been noticing as of late that my times are increasing on the 2.4km run even though I believe im running at the same pace. I'm doing 2.4km in about 13 minutes. So i was curious if it would be wise to try to sprint a lap (400m) take a small walking break to catch my breath and then go at it again until i do 6 laps? Or should i just stick with doing the 6 laps at the same pace and hope it will pick up?
> 
> hopefully that wasnt to confusing  :-\
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



You're referring to High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) and it is an excellent way to improve your conditioning and body composition. I've incorporated 400m sprints into my regular training regiment and man, is it brutal!

Paracowboy has written some good info related to this.

Check http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459414 for some programs to try out.


----------



## RedStorm

Thank you bo.


----------



## unarmedMelissa

Hi
Well i had blood work done 2 weeks ago to find out i had low blood sugar i was a bit freaked out thought maybe diabetes! But that's not the case! My doctor told me that because i am training so hard and not eating enough protein my blood sugar is low! So I was reading up on all the whey products out there and was wondering if its a good idea?


----------



## Donut

I suspect this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48433.0/all.html

is the thread for you.

If you use the Search function (something you should do before posting a question, most have been asked before) you'll find some info that's probably useful.

DF


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

Bo said:
			
		

> You're referring to High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) and it is an excellent way to improve your conditioning and body composition. I've incorporated 400m sprints into my regular training regiment and man, is it brutal!
> 
> Paracowboy has written some good info related to this.
> 
> Check http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459414 for some programs to try out.



I suggest that adding 200's & 800's (& even 1,600's, if you want to get into longer-distance stuff), would also be of benefit.


----------



## Cote

Theres 21 pages on this, and I haven't read them all but I wanted to throw my 2 cents into this.

I do a lot of running, and it's important to me to not let my body adapt to the same routine. Thats basically my workout philospophy not to let my body adapt, and continually raise the base. I do this by varying everything up from time to time.

So for running I include: 

Endurance: Everyone will have their own distances, but the most important thing with endurance is that for me, the hardest part is within the first 20 minutes. After a while the body gets used to it and everything feels better. I mostly run on even terrain, maybe sometimes throw in a few hills.

Sprints: Time your self with these, the goal is speed. 50m, 100m, 150m, 200m.

Hills: Theres a a couple of hills around my house I use. One small but steep, and one rather long and somewhat steep. I sprint up the small one in sets of whatever, and for the bigger one I like to set a goal before I start (how many times up and down) and see if I can reach that goal.

Interval: Best done on a track, set a distance in which you will run and a distance you will sprint. Stick to those distances 

Fartlek training: Sweedish for speed play. It's random running, you can walk for a bit, jog, then sprint. Whatever you want, the goal is to push your self (for me at least).  I'll be running along and see a tree or whatever in the distance, and say "okay sprint to the tree go!". The trick that I use is if I think about running to a point, but doubt whether or not I should then the rule is, that I automatically must run to the point. Try it!


----------



## Berg

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Oye, I'm flat footed and wear custom orthotics and I get numb leg! Yeah my feet, right up to about mid calf go numb after a while running. The problem with mine is that my calf muscles are so large that I can't stretch them in an adequate manner and hence the calf, achilles tendon area tightens up significantly. Do you have custom orthotics, if you don't you should look into them. No manner of muscle pain is worth giving up your orthotics. If you think leg pain is bad from running, try out plantar fasciitis, it feels like two broken heels! In any case the medical advice given to me was to stretch my leg muscles (calves et al) on a daily basis, I found this helps a fair bit!




I am new to this site and I am not even entirely sure whether I am posting this correctly or not.  However I am 20 years old and planning on joining the Infantry when I finish undergrad (in April 2006).  Anyway So i have had problems with my feet since I was little and I used to have extreme heel pain after soccer games, well since then I have had orthotics and recently have been fitted for adult ones last May and I now wear them all the time.  So it turns out that I have Plantar Fasciitis as well as some other nameless condition that involves poor ankle support.  That being said the custom orthotics have really helped with my ankles but since my grad is rapidly approaching I have been working out regularly the last few months and the plantar Fasciitis pain in my heel has returned.  I have read countless tips on the internet including stretches, cold therapy and nothing has worked.  needless to say I will keep doing them but I wanted to ask if anyone had any suggestions.  I have made an appointment to go back to the doctor however that wont be till december and I really cant afford to stop running for that long.  So any comments would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks alot
Berg


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

Berg said:
			
		

> So it turns out that I have Plantar Fasciitis as well as some other nameless condition that involves poor ankle support.  That being said the custom orthotics have really helped with my ankles but since my grad is rapidly approaching I have been working out regularly the last few months and the plantar Fasciitis pain in my heel has returned.



FWIW, I have no medical training whatsoever, but a lot of experience with running and some with Plantar Faciitis Piriformis specifically.  It normally shows up in the arch (or metatarsal arch), so make sure that is what you have before treating the wrong problem!  Anyway;

1.  The Internet can be a very dangerous place to get medical advice, so:
2.  Back off your mileage, see your doctor*.
3.  See #2.

What works for some people doesn't work for others: I had a relatively mild case and it eventually went away with a combination of ice, ibuprofen and stretching (I am not recommending this, it's just what I did).  That said, a training buddy of mine couldn't run at all for a _year _before his went away.  I have custom orthotics, but I found they exacerbated the problem, and I switched to Superfeet and now Sole insoles.  They aren't corrective, but do provide decent support, and allow me to run pain-free (well, at least free of THAT problem).

Good luck (it can be a real PITA) and here's a couple of links from reputable sources:

http://runnersworld.com/cda/toolscontent/0,7156,s6-241-286--6710-0,00.html?toolName=What%20Hurts?
http://www.runningroom.com/hm/inside.php?id=2777

*Make sure you see a doctor who is familiar with Sports Medicine, and preferably is a runner him/herself!


----------



## paracowboy

le_coq_rapide said:
			
		

> FWIW, I have no medical training whatsoever, but a lot of experience with running and some with Plantar Faciitis Piriformis specifically.  It normally shows up in the arch (or metatarsal arch), so make sure that is what you have before treating the wrong problem!  Anyway;
> 
> 1.  The Internet can be a very dangerous place to get medical advice, so:
> 2.  Back off your mileage, see your doctor*.
> 3.  See #2.
> 
> What works for some people doesn't work for others: I had a relatively mild case and it eventually went away with a combination of ice, ibuprofen and stretching (I am not recommending this, it's just what I did).  That said, a training buddy of mine couldn't run at all for a _year _before his went away.  I have custom orthotics, but I found they exacerbated the problem, and I switched to Superfeet and now Sole insoles.  They aren't corrective, but do provide decent support, and allow me to run pain-free (well, at least free of THAT problem).
> 
> Good luck (it can be a real PITA) and here's a couple of links from reputable sources:
> 
> http://runnersworld.com/cda/toolscontent/0,7156,s6-241-286--6710-0,00.html?toolName=What%20Hurts?
> http://www.runningroom.com/hm/inside.php?id=2777
> 
> *Make sure you see a doctor who is familiar with Sports Medicine, and preferably is a runner him/herself!


what he said. *Exactly* what he said.


----------



## Berg

Thanks alot for the advice.  I am pretty worried about this, but I'm really hoping its one of those temporary cases.  I had another question Le_coq_rapide. you said that you took a combination of ice, ibuprofen and stretching. I have been stretching every morning and using ice after I run, I've never used Ibuprofen or anythign of that sort, when  do you recommend it?  when the pain becomes too bad?  Thus far I've been running a little less and for shorter length, so the pain hasnt become unbearable just really annoying.  I bought some gel inserts to go in over my orthotics to make them a bit softer today but I dont know if it'll help.  Thanks again for the advice and the Links! they were excellent, I just wish doctors apointments didnt take so bloody long :-[. 
Thanks again
Cheers

Berg


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

I don't mean to be overly harsh, but don't ask for my advice on when to self-medicate, because I won't give it (and I'd suggest that if you have to ask, you shouldn't be doing it).  For example, there are important differences between acetaminophen and ibuprofen ("Vitamin I," as some of us who use it too frequently sometimes call it, much to the docs' chagrin) and until you have your doc explain how they differ in affecting pain, I don't think you shouldn't be taking either one in order to run (not suggesting this is the case with you personally, but serves as a generic example).

Can you check out a drop-in clinic?  Often Universities have good ones with lots of sports med. experience ...

Cheers - meanwhile maybe try biking or deep water running to keep your cardio up ...

P.S> Some people swear by them, but personally I hate gel inserts: I find them "comfy" for an hour or so, but they just don't have enough support (for me) for any distance, or over the long haul (i.e., I will start to get cramps in my arches and hips, even after a week or two of only short runs) ... humpin' with a rucksack, they are downright dangerous (= wipeout; again, for me).


----------



## Berg

Thanks again, I was just wondering about the Ibuprofen, nothing specific I just have no idea what its about.  I never take meds for anything, I think I will look into it though if the pain gets worse.  Anyway, yeah I think I might check out the clinic here, I'm at Trent University in Peterborough but it's pretty ghetto so I dont know how much help they will offer.  I really appreciate your imput, and yeah I'm gonna start biking and swimming to maintain and hopefully improve my cardio. Tomorrow I'm going to go check out the clinic and what not and see what they have to say, will keep you posted anyhow. 
Take care and thanks 

Berg


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Berg, I am no doctor and am not telling you what to do either but I learned all about Plantar Fasciitis (which sounded like a horrible disease at the time) after my "easy run". I took two steps...left...right *PAIN*. It felt like I stepped on a live wire in my right foot. 

Le_coq is right you definitely need to see a doctor and maybe even need physio. I won't get into what I had to do but there were a number of factors that contributed to my right heel feeling like I slammed it into concrete all day. But one thing helped to relieve some of the pain when the prescribed anti-inflammatories weren't helping - I rolled a frozen 500 ml water bottle under my bare foot while I was watching TV. It got rid of that endless dull ache that medication couldn't find. Advil, Motrin and ibuprofen did nothing for me.

But what really helped me was physio - learning how, when and on what surface to run. Stretching (same thing how, what and when). Strengthening (not just my legs; I spent a lot of time on 'wobbly balls' and balancing on one foot with swiss balls.) And most importantly that if I only ran 3 times this week, it wasn't the end of the world! I was over doing it, in the wrong shoe, on the wrong surface, too many times, without stretching etc. But that's just me. Definitely see a doctor as the others mentioned. Until then, try the ice...worked for my plantar.


----------



## Berg

Hey thanks alot mike, I have been looking into a sports injury and physio clinic up in town here.  I'm going to look into physio, These forums have really helped realize my options.  I really appreciate the imput, I've just started icing my foot the last few days and it seems to temporarily take away the pain during and for a short while after, but I've only been doing it for 5-10 mintues, maybe I should be doing it longer?  But I definitely know the heel pain after one or two steps that you were talking about, when I was younger and I used to play soccer I got it bad.  This time around it hasnt gotten that bad...yet.  The first time I did nothing and it just went away but it took a while and only after I stopped playing soccer did it stop.  I will definitely continue icing it, do you have any thoughts on how long I should be doing it? or does it really matter?  Thanks alot
Cheers

Berg


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Until it you can't stand it ;D

Seriously, I was doing about 15 minutes bare foot. The water bottle really gets in the spots and rolls under the arch. Now, obviously my foot was on and off the frozen bottle and when it was off, I did some massages on it. For me, the heel was the trouble spot combined with spasms that would cause my big toe to dance in the middle of the night. It was quite the mess.

I forgot to mention, you sound a lot like I did. "Is this permanent?" or "I just wanna get back training" or " this is going to effect my cardio" by resting. You would be suprised of where you are at after time off. I took three months off and was able to run further, longer faster in not much time after. But the key was rest and how I went about getting back on the horse; I didn't start running 5, 10 or 15 K right away. Physio taught me how to ease back in. It was tough to only do intervals or just a brisk walk but it worked. I always felt like it was better now, I don't need physio I'm gonna run tomorrow and my physiotherapist would just say "Hmmmm - I don't know... Very little flexibility in your calf...How bout this? Does this hurt?" and I was tapping out. It really didn't get better until I just stopped and worked every night on what physio asked me to concentrate on.

If you can see your doc they will most likely prescribe some anti inflammatory. Hopefully they will do more and provide a consult to physio to figure out what is causing your discomfort/pain and how to prevent it. Good luck and seriously try and do other forms of cardio or lay off it until your doctor/specialist can see you. Give that little muscle some time to "heal" no pun intended. OH man, I can just remember the feeling of my physiotherapist rolling the bottom of my foot under her finger tips; makes my toes curl.


----------



## Berg

lol, wow yeah I'm definitely gonna take it easy, but I am worried about the same things that you were but maybe I will be able to run alot better after as well.  I doubt a couple months of rest are going to totally screw me over.  lets just hope that it goes away in that time.  I made an appointment for physio assessment in a couple days, so hopefully that'll put my mind and heel at ease.  Thanks alot again, I'm icing that foot right now.  take it easy
Cheers

Berg


----------



## sigtech

Smart Move Berg

As someone that spent way to much time try to tough things out I know for a fact if it hurts go see a doc you will end up way more screwed up if you don't.

Things like poor support of the ankle can lead to alot more problems get it fixed then go back at it "SLOW"

Taking time off the going back at it full out is another sign of the stupid tough  

Good luck


----------



## Berg

Thanks for all the imput guys.  I've been going to Physio the past week now and it is really helping the mobility of my ankles and heels (both of which seem to be the cause of extreme inflamation during prolonged running)  there's still some tender pain but I havent been running, biking and elyptical is keeping up the cardio, hopefully this works.  

Berg


----------



## Jacqueline

Berg said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the imput guys.  I've been going to Physio the past week now and it is really helping the mobility of my ankles and heels (both of which seem to be the cause of extreme inflamation during prolonged running)  there's still some tender pain but I havent been running, biking and elyptical is keeping up the cardio, hopefully this works.
> 
> Berg



Congrats on that.


Question:
When you are being tested for your heart rate (at your physical), what do they look for? I can do the 2.4km in 9:30 ish, but then I'll have to take a minute to catch my breath before finishing the rest of the workout. At that point my heart is going real fast...I think. How do you know when your heart rate is OK?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

When I did mine, they checked our blood pressure and resting heart rate before any of the exercise.  Because the testing is now required, there are people who are not in good shape that will drive themselves to do it anyway.  I believe the staff want to make sure that no one is too terribly out of shape or have any obvious existing heart issues before you start.  
There was one guy that looked fit, and according to his buddies he was, but for whatever reason his heart was racing and he was not allowed to do the test.  I wouldn't suggest ramping up on the coffee or taking any accelerant items like ephedrine or such things.


----------



## Jacqueline

That may be a problem, because I think my heart goes too fast after the 2.4km

No, I don't drink coffee. WTF is ephedrine?


----------



## Mithras

Ephedrine is a stimulant often found in weight loss products.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Mithras said:
			
		

> Ephedrine is a stimulant often found in weight loss products.



And in its unrefined form, in health supplements it is called Ma Hung.  There have been several cases in the last couple of years where athletes have died because of abusing it.  Your body will get used to it, requiring you to take increasingly larger doses.  It can also be addictive, since when you are not on it, you feel sluggish and crappy.  It is one of the prime ingredients in methamphetamine (meth) so you know it can't be good for you.


----------



## TN2IC

Mithras said:
			
		

> Ephedrine is a stimulant often found in weight loss products.



Some products. Rarely now days.


----------



## Infantrygirl

5-8km is a good start, they will start you out at about 5km for the first week or so and then build it up so you will be doing at least 10km at about week 3 or 4. You want to concentrate alot on endurance but on speed as well. They usually like to start of at quite a quick pace and then slow down a bit into a steadier pace. I would say that if you can run 5km in no more than 20 minutes you will do just fine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Mdrinka

What do you guys use to know what distance you've ran?


----------



## Shamrock

I use a car.


----------



## darmil

> What do you guys use to know what distance you've ran?


Try thishttp://www.navman.com/Navman/Templates/productinformation____5993.aspx


----------



## x-grunt

Mdrinka said:
			
		

> What do you guys use to know what distance you've ran?



Like gadgets? I use a Garmin Forerunner 200 GPS. It's feature-rich, lots of training tools in it. There's a 100 model that's about 99 bucks, only diff is it's not rechargeable. Find it at the Running Room or similar.

You can also use this free route mapping tool:  http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/ Uses Google maps. Use it to measure a running route for yourself.


----------



## chappyk

Can anyone tell me if running in cold weather, say -15,-20 affects how well you run?  I am still new at running but 2 days before was able to run 2k without any problems.  I didn't run for 2 days because of extreme cold but when I went to run this morning, still being -15, I could only run maybe half of my usual.  I only hope that it isnt me, lol.


----------



## George Wallace

chappyk said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if running in cold weather, say -15,-20 affects how well you run?  I am still new at running but 2 days before was able to run 2k without any problems.  I didn't run for 2 days because of extreme cold but when I went to run this morning, still being -15, I could only run maybe half of my usual.  I only hope that it isnt me, lol.



Running in cold weather will maintain your fitness, while not running will degrade it.  Like any other Physical Fitness activity, if you take a long break from your training, you will have to work harder to regain the standard you had before.  If you go back and read up on all the info in the subjects on physical fitness you would have known this.  As you haven't, you are just asking questions that have been answered before.


----------



## plattypuss

Chappyk

Running in cold weather will slow you down slightly - as it should if you are wearing more layers etc.  But after only at two day lay off, your performance should not have been affected as it was.  I would suggest that either psychologically you "shut down" in the cold or maybe you just weren't motivated to run in the cold in the first place.  Running in the cold offers its' challenges but is definitely doable - This year Gagetown has offered -30 degree temperatures with wind chill and as long as you use some common sense and dress for the weather you should be all right.  Try and stay in a sheltered area (out of the wind) at first until you have warmed up and then venture into the open.  Experiment a bit with your runs and until you have a bit more experience running in the cold don't venture too far from home or shelter. I like to run in the cold especially when its' really cold because the frost builds up on your face covering and by the time you finish you look like an abominable snowman. It impresses the neighbours as well.


----------



## orange.paint

plattypuss said:
			
		

> Chappyk
> 
> - This year Gagetown has offered -30 degree temperatures with wind chill and as long as you use some common sense and dress for the weather you should be all right.  Try and stay in a sheltered area (out of the wind) at first until you have warmed up and then venture into the open.



Running around base is usually pretty covered with the buildings.Stay away from the highways,towards freddytown is blistering cold EVERYDAY.Try out Lincon way,little nicer on most days.

I hate running outside when it's really cold.However some nights instead of doing 75-100 laps in the gym (which is boring)I put up with it.Check out the running room as well,they have some good light warm clothing which helps.If you have a penis invest in the special underwear to keep the boys warm.No word of a lie I really thought mine was going to die one day...it sticks out a little (yes little by 15km)further and if your not properly dressed it can really suck.I wont go into details.
Needless to say I dropped near 300 dollars at the running room the next day.

Why do people slow down to look when your running in -40 at night? ;D ???


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Here's just the thing for that.  Task specific, warm when it's wet and your mom can knit it for you.  It's flawless.   ;D


----------



## Shamrock

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> I wont go into details.



I will.

I have gotten frostbite on my little trooper and it sucked.  Worse was explaining to Mrs. Shamrock the discoloured patch of skin on the helmet.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I will.
> 
> I have gotten frostbite on my little trooper and it sucked.  Worse was explaining to Mrs. Shamrock the discoloured patch of skin on the helmet.



And she bought the "frostbite" excuse, eh?  Funny thing, you got it at the end of a course in August....


----------



## Shamrock

It gets cold at night in the desert.


----------



## orange.paint

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I will.
> 
> I have gotten frostbite on my little trooper and it sucked.  Worse was explaining to Mrs. Shamrock the discoloured patch of skin on the helmet.



Urinating hurt like a bugger as well.

Although it ain't so bad as the time I lost 3 toenails on my right foot....that freaking sucked.I was hoping they wouldn't come back.But alas they did.The one on my little toe grew back kind of funny,hopefully they will fix up next time they grow back.I'm working up my distance again after "off"season.

Side note for runners,the army issue green long johns are great under some winter running pants.You sweat a little more,but comfortable.And the issued neck gator is not bad as well,used it a few times until I bought a civilian one.


----------



## Adrian_888

I was wondering if swiming is a good thing to combine with runing and other excersise?


----------



## orange.paint

Swimming is very good exercise for cardio.IIRC swimming 1 km is equal to running 5km.However be warned that if you can swim 2km you will most likely not be able to run 10km,as different muscle groups are used.I tried the swimming when I sprained my ankle this past fall.My swimming improved and I felt a good workout,but now I'm huffing and puffing at the 15km mark on a run.

But it did allow my ankle enough time to recover properly,now it's back to the running.However I like to swim maybe once a week.

Running sucks.....till you get good at it.


----------



## Catamaran22

See helpful Army Fitness Manual at http://armyapp.dnd.ca/38CBG_ARSD/CBTIST/top7/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf
More at www3.telus.net/helper33


----------



## stealthylizard

Well, I just went for my first run today, since I don't know how long.  Damn am I ever out of shape, lol.  Despite hiking up mountains about 7 months out of every year, skiing in the winter, using snowshoes at work, and filling in the spare time with jaunts on an elliptical machine, nothing simulates the demands of running....... except for actually running......... on the ground.  I am glad I didn't think it would be easy and put it off until a week before being slated for BMQ.  

This is my first day of using the Army fitness manual  (thank you Catamaran22, it will be a great help).  It will be great to track my progress over the weeks.  After about 600 m I was panting and gasping for air, muscles were sore, and I was about ready to give up then and there :-[.  The push-up test should be interesting.  I have a ganglion (bible bump) in my wrist that occasionally bothers me with the way the wrist is bent in the prone position.  I can do them no problem with my knuckles, but they most likely wouldn't allow that for my testing, lol.  Time to just suffer through it, perhaps the tenderness will go away with more use.  Here I thought, being in possession of my M1 papers would make my wrists impervious to any ailments  .

For any of you out there that think they are fit and ready for training just because you are physically active, trust me, you probably aren't.  There is a big difference between activities and actually performing the test areas for the physical aspect of the enlistment process.  Ensure you can beat the minimum requirements, not just meet them.


----------



## stealthylizard

Week 1 of the program finished.  It has shown me that I wasn't as ready as I thought I would be.  My situps are great, it's the rest of it that is suffering.  Seeming as how I don't have access to a gym for a lot of the exercises it recommends, I will be having to try and find alternatives, but for the most part won't be that bad.  I found the 5km run easier on the body than the 2.4 km, that should change by week 5 when I retest myself again.  The hardest part will be the chinups, and a rope climb.  How does one get better at climbing a rope anyways?  I can't remember ever being able to do it.  As far as the chinups go, it has never been my strong suit, but working more on my upper body strength, should help tremendously.


----------



## x-grunt

I downloaded the Army fitness manual last month too. 

I'm impressed with the various circuits. I meet the CF minimums no problem, been running and doing some weights for some time but this manual really rounded out my routines. By mixing and matching the exercises I can keep the workouts fresh, and I can work out with just about any equipment, or none... I'm finding the body-weight circuits the best all around. 

I had never considered exercises like the plyometric and power sprint circuits. They are great additions to my workout.


----------



## stealthylizard

Just an update on how my workout is going.  I haven't been following it religiously due to family commitments and what not.  The aerobics has been easier to do as I can go and do it whenever, but the strength has been a bit more difficult as I try to do it when no one is around home.  Anyways, I shaved 5 minutes off my 2.4 km run (yes you read that right, I was in worse shape than I ever realized).  Although that 5 minutes probably isn't that accurate since I realized that half way through, my stopwatch hadn't started.  So I took my last two laps and tripled the time.  I will try and do it again later this week for an actual precise measurement.  2 and half minutes faster on my 5km, have to work at that.  I still have a lot of room to improve on pushups.  As I lose weight, it should become easier.   My 40 meter run improved by a 3rd of a second.  Sprinting was never my strong suit anyways, but I will keep trying to better it.  Still have to check my jumping distances (tomorrow).

Off to week 6 I go of the program.  Exercising is getting more enjoyable now that I can see the results, and not constantly worrying about my time.  I just go out do what it tells me to do, and at the end, I feel great.  It is a great program, as it offers something to strive for that is attainable, for anyone, regardless of their physical condition (unless you already meet the level 4 standards).  Being laid off for the rest of the summer helps a lot as well, as I don't have to start wondering how I will do any of the strength exercises.  Ill write again after week 9.  Best of luck to me


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Hang in there bud.   ;D


----------



## mear

So I read all 23 pages. I just want to detail my situation a little bit, and eventually have some input. Which I would REALLY appreciate.

First off, I found everyone's replies to useful!!! So a general thanks for that.

I did the PT test yesterday at my unit, why, I'm not sure, because I know it's no longer a requirement. Anyways. The results were fine, I passed all the female standards and met and exceeded the men standards in the hand grip, crunches, and beep test. Believe me when I know that that means nothing as to how well I'll be able to do physically durin my BMQ.

I have a combined hand grip of 80 kg (or was it pounds?) but my push ups are disasterous...as embarassing as it is, after 9 I can't get my body off the floor. I don't get it? Any tips to improve on this? Yes I did read all previous replies, but all advice is appreciated. From what I gather I just need to do more, in small intervals of time.

Also...I can do the minimum for the running (2.4km). BUT I would like to exceed that before I go to my BMQ in August for obvious reasons. I have 4 weeks, is it possible for me to increase my level of fitness in such a short time? It was sort of a wake up to read/realize that if I am not physically fit or not able to keep up with the platoon, I will not only be of a pain in the ass to myself, but also to everyone else. I don't want to be "that slow girl". Reading all these posts shows just how in shape everyone is, and that's what I am aiming for, and also why I'm going to do everything possible to get in shape before BMQ. Any brutally honest advice is invited.

I saved some of the websites that were posted throughout here, and I plan to use Jeff Galloway's plan for increasing my running. But here's a general outline of what I plan on doing. If there's anything anyone would like to suggest/add/modify please let me know:

Typical weekly routine:
Thursday: Running 25-30 minutes, weights for upper body, swimming to cool off.
Friday: cross trainer (cardio machine) 50 minutes, swimming to cool off
Saturday: running 40 minutes, weights
Sunday: cross trainer 50 minutes
Monday: running 25-30 minutes, weights, swimming
Tuesday: OFF
Wednesday: 2 miles (increase by 0.5 miles every week, so hopefully for BMQ I'll be at around 4 miles. Is that enough?)

With this, will I be able to play the "grey man" during PT? Keeping in mind I'm out of shape, and I admit it. But I'm workin on it...

BMQ August 3rd, Connaught.

-Myriam


----------



## zipperhead_cop

mear said:
			
		

> I did the PT test yesterday at my unit, why, I'm not sure, because I know it's no longer a requirement.



Why not?  It's a chance to exercise, spend time with your colleagues and a way to get an accurate measure of where your fitness level is at.  



			
				mear said:
			
		

> my push ups are disasterous...as embarassing as it is, after 9 I can't get my body off the floor. I don't get it? Any tips to improve on this? Yes I did read all previous replies, but all advice is appreciated. From what I gather I just need to do more, in small intervals of time.



Do as many regulation push ups as possible, then to several sets of "girl" push ups, with your knees on the ground.  You need to build up the endurance of your upper body, and the only way to do that is through multiple repetitions.



			
				mear said:
			
		

> is it possible for me to increase my level of fitness in such a short time?  Any brutally honest advice is invited.



Yes.  You should try interval training.  Are there telephone or light poles where you are?  Try this pattern:  jog for two poles, run for two, jog for two, walk for one, jog for two etc.  That slowing and speeding up over and over is very taxing (kind of the theory behind the shuttle run) and you will maximize the effectiveness of the time you spend running.  Also, look into a low carb diet.  The less extra weight you need to cart around the better.  Unless you are underweight, then disregard.  



			
				mear said:
			
		

> Typical weekly routine:
> Thursday: Running 25-30 minutes, weights for upper body, swimming to cool off.
> Friday: cross trainer (cardio machine) 50 minutes, swimming to cool off
> Saturday: running 40 minutes, weights
> Sunday: cross trainer 50 minutes
> Monday: running 25-30 minutes, weights, swimming
> Tuesday: OFF
> Wednesday: 2 miles (increase by 0.5 miles every week, so hopefully for BMQ I'll be at around 4 miles. Is that enough?)



Looks pretty good to me.  



			
				mear said:
			
		

> With this, will I be able to play the "grey man" during PT? Keeping in mind I'm out of shape, and I admit it. But I'm workin on it...



Just apply yourself and get as far ahead as you can before you show up.  If you stick to that routine you outlined above, you shouldn't be too badly off.  Maybe cross your fingers that you have some anchor that can't run around the parade square to be the lightning rod.   ;D  Then you can fall back with them to "encourage" them.  
Good luck with training, and don't over do it.  Being injured would be very counter productive.  If you can, get in to see a chiropractor at least a couple of times a week to make sure all the parts are lining up the right way.  
Cheers,

ZHC


----------



## BC Old Guy

The PT test is still a requirement - its just not done at the moment at the Recruiting Centre.

To improve your push-ups - do push-ups.  The other exercises will help build up the muscles, and generally help with the push-ups, but there is a technique to doing push-ups, and your body needs to develop some 'muscle-memory'

When you are doing push-ups, especially at the start, have someone spot for you - to ensure you are doing everything right.  The CF Recruit School website has a good video of the push-up - try this link to see it and other training suggestions.  http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/suggestion_e.asp


----------



## CombatMP265

Does anyone know the requirements needed in order to obtain orthodic inserts? 

I've tried countless times to get proper pairs on running shoes, used countless lacing techniques to relieve pressure. But I can't find a good pair that won't cause either pain while running or cause numbness of my feet/legs after 6-8 km into a run. 
I've gone to specialty stores and talked to people there for advise. But its been almost 5 years since I've found a pair of shoes that doesn't do this. I'm not looking for free orthodics from the military, I just need something to help me out.


----------



## Armymedic

there is not a requirement, less the opinion of your MO.

But usually it is because of no arches or high arches. Because of your lacing problem, I would say your problem would be high arches. But that's is purely speculation.


----------



## pte.allen

for help with running,  breathe on your left foot count 1-2-1-2-3 breath out on the 3 breath in on the very first 1. its hard but thats my what my brother did as he went to RMC. try I do its hard though.


    -Pte-Allen-


----------



## X-mo-1979

pte.allen said:
			
		

> for help with running,  breathe on your left foot count 1-2-1-2-3 breath out on the 3 breath in on the very first 1. its hard but thats my what my brother did as he went to RMC. try I do its hard though.
> 
> 
> -Pte-Allen-



Breathe naturally.Running is natural,so is breathing.If you try this what happens if you shorten your pace?You hyperventilate.Concentrate on pushing harder or pacing yourself instead of "1-2-1-2-3 out on the three".Where did you haul this great info from?Did your brother tell you?If I had a little brother I may have done this as well.
Hey guys watch allen pass out running up the street. ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Actually, I do the same sort of thing.  I don't recall where I heard this from, but it is out there.
I try to exhale on the fall of my left foot every second time.  I was told by a colleauge who runs more that I do that you should concentrate on exhaling all the way.  The idea being that when under stress, the body tends to take short, shallow breaths which circulate the air at the top of the lungs.  But the stale air at the bottom is what makes you feel winded.  You don't need to try to inhale hard, your body will draw breath automatically.  
So on the second left foot fall I blow all my air out, and us the following three steps to let the air come back in on its own.  
It could be a bunch of nothing.  Maybe I'm just distracting myself with the counting and it helps take my mind off the run.  Hard to say, but in any case it works for me.


----------



## PMedMoe

I also find that doing rhythmic breathing helps.  I used to have a tendency to hyperventilate when I ran and you're right, ZC, taking good deep breaths and exhaling all the way seems to work better for me.


----------



## Stukov

I'm heading for my Reserves BMQ in a few weeks and my personal issue is, while I know I can do the run (I have), I usually get bored and then I lose my mental strength to keep on running. I had an iPod, but that was stolen recently  , but none the less, I keep trying - I'll try some of these stretches I read earlier about to help my strength.


----------



## B0nes

What are your opinions on doing cardio work and then right after moving into weight lifting routines. Usually I spend about 20 mins running and 20 minutes rowing at a pulse rate in the range of 70-90% of my max. After words I take a few minutes off, move onto abs/obliques and finally into weight training as the last thing per day. I'm not an idiot and weight left the same muscles every day, it is switched up.

The reason why I do this is so that I can get my endurance increased for cardio while burning as much useless body fat. Then when I come to weight lifting its much harder since I have already prioritized for cardio, which i believe having to fight through the weights with less energy should make you stronger mentally at least and physically produce more endured muscles under heavy strain after being worked fairly well.


----------



## Jacqueline

I've been told to do weights first, then 30-60 mins of cardio, emphasize running.  The reason weights go first is to balance out your body. I forget specifcally what she (peronal trainer who is in extremely good shape) said. But I definetely see improvements in my fitness.


----------



## The_Falcon

Miss J said:
			
		

> I've been told to do weights first, then 30-60 mins of cardio, emphasize running.  The reason weights go first is to balance out your body. I forget specifcally what she (peronal trainer who is in extremely good shape) said. But I definetely see improvements in my fitness.



The reason most people do weights before running, has nothing to do with "balancing your body", and everything to do with your energy level, and to some extent safety.  Its much easier and safer to do heavy lifting while you are still "fresh".


----------



## midgetcop

I know this thread hasn't been responded to in a while, but I had to throw in my two cents...

Always take what personal trainers say with a grain of salt, and constantly research ways to achieve your fitness goals. A lot of people take what these trainers say as gospel, and it's hard not to when they look as though they're in far better shape than you. Although they may be certified to do their job, they're also trying to sell a product, and will use all the key buzzwords that people want to hear. 

I wouldn't recommend strength training after cardio (anything longer than a 5 min warm-up). As Hatchet already said, there's an issue of safety. Not to mention, your energy levels are seriously going to suffer. You're not going to feel that you're getting the most out of either your cardio or strength workout. But I can understand if you want to work out both fitness components at the same time to "balance" your body. Crossfit is an excellent way to gain strength and increase your cardio output in a short, intense workout. Definitely more efficient than long periods of cardio and isolated weight lifting....but not for the faint of heart or mind! Will definitely work that mental aspect as well.


----------



## X-mo-1979

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Yes.  You should try interval training.  Are there telephone or light poles where you are?  Try this pattern:  jog for two poles, run for two, jog for two, walk for one, jog for two etc.  That slowing and speeding up over and over is very taxing (kind of the theory behind the shuttle run) and you will maximize the effectiveness of the time you spend running.



I would have to disagree.

With a new runner with little to no base running skills,you should stick to building up you base.Running interval training or such things as hills will improve your running speed.However it will place a great bit of stress on your muscles,and make you more prone to an injury...which will really set you back.And with a mere 4 weeks you will proably not be able to SAFELY work it into your running routine.

I suggest running at about 60% of your max heart rate for about 30-40 minutes twice a day.Walk when needed.The slow running with provide enough oxygen to help break down the fat,and make you faster in the long run.
Also doing this will allow you to train 6 days a week,interval training will only allow you to do it maybe 3 days a week.

hope this helps.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I would have to disagree.



How do you figure that dropping to a walk from a jog then back to a jog is setting yourself up for injury?   ???


----------



## X-mo-1979

The body adjusts to meet exercise induced stress by enhancing body functions.excess stress will produce injury and illness (in beginner runners).Before attempting any speed,hill,interval training 2 months should be building a healthy base.

Interval training takes muscles to extremes then down to rest in short bursts.

To best build up as a new runner and to avoid injury you should:Build your house.

Build the "basement"
-running at light continuous effort 25 min.walking breaks if necessary.The main goal being duration not intensity.
-avg 2 months

put up the walls
-running at 70% or just below race pace.duration again

nail on the roof

begin fartlek
hills
interval training.


----------



## midgetcop

*Any* increase in intensity or routine change-up holds the risk of injury. Not to mention, running for 30-40 minutes no matter how low the intensity places a strain on the muscles and joints of the body. And you're suggesting that a new runner does that *twice a day*? 

Long, low-intensity jogs don't make for a faster runner. They make you better at exactly what you're doing: working at a low-intensity for long periods of time. Nothing inherently wrong with that, but not exactly useful for someone training for this type of job. 

Interval training is supposed to be intense - and it's important that each individual works within their current fitness level. i.e. a new runner can alternate between a regular walk and a power walk on a treadmill, which will feel intense for him/her. A more seasoned runner can alternate between jogging and sprinting between telephone poles - that can feel just as intense, but there is a difference in fitness levels here. It's when someone pushes themselves too far that they risk injuring themselves.


----------



## outoftowner

OK, I'm new here and all of this is helpful, but i need some answers specific to me, I'm just that way. I'll start everything off, right now I just turned 15 and I am hoping to join the Canadian forces around age 18 or 19. I'm not going to lie, I am a husky kid, I'm 180 right now and to be in good physical condition i should be around 135-145. So I do have a good 3-4 years to shed some weight and to build up some muscle. Right now I have 45 minutes every morning just for training and possibly some evenings every once in a while. From what i gathered i should  run 3 to 4 days a week and the rest of the time i should strength train. Anything I should add to this, i cant get out to the Y much except for maybe this summer on Saturdays and Sundays. And more specifically what should i do for my runs and what are some good ways to strength train? I did a 6 kilometer run on Saturday, from what i've read i did it all wrong, i started with a blazing start and my legs were just killing after a little while, so i did the run walk thing the rest of the way, probably because I was running in skate shoes is why my legs hurt so much(i'm going shoe shopping later this week for some good runners and insoles) But other than that it went OK, i wasn't even really that sore the next day.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Do yourself a favour and get yourself on a decent, low carb diet plan.  You can exercise all you want, but if you won't lose weight unless your intake is lower than your output. 
Good luck and way to be forward thinking.


----------



## outoftowner

ok i'll try that for the weight loss, what do you think are some good meals to work with that (im not that familiar with diets)?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Jeez, there are a heap of diets out there.  You'd best consult with your doctor about the best plan for you.  In a nut shell, if it has sugar it's gone.  And lay off the potatoes, rice, pasta, bread etc.  In other words, starches.  And forget about energy drinks.


----------



## Celticgirl

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favour and get yourself on a decent, low carb diet plan.  You can exercise all you want, but if you won't lose weight unless your intake is lower than your output.
> Good luck and way to be forward thinking.



I think you might want to consult a fitness trainer (talk to one at your local gym) before going low carb. I don't think low carb and working out are a good combination. The more you work out, the more carbs you need.  :-\


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I think you might want to consult a fitness trainer (talk to one at your local gym) before going low carb. I don't think low carb and working out are a good combination. The more you work out, the more carbs you need.  :-\



He's trying to *lose* weight.  You can't do that without a negitive caloric balance for the day.  But I agree with consulting a professional.  I'm just giving a few easy tips.


----------



## Celticgirl

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> He's trying to *lose* weight.  You can't do that without a negitive caloric balance for the day.  But I agree with consulting a professional.  I'm just giving a few easy tips.



I agree with lowering your caloric intake if you want to lose weight. What I disagree with is going on a low carbohydrate diet while doing strenuous exercises (running, lifting weights, etc.). Low carb is not the same as low cal.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I agree with lowering your caloric intake if you want to lose weight. What I disagree with is going on a low carbohydrate diet while doing strenuous exercises (running, lifting weights, etc.). Low carb is not the same as low cal.



Did you actually read his post?  He wants to lose weight.


----------



## Celticgirl

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Did you actually read his post?  He wants to lose weight.



Yes, I did read his post, and there is no need to condescend. I have a very good command of the language. Do you think the only way a person can lose weight is through a low-carb diet? Personally, I think it is downright dangerous to recommend such a thing to someone who is physically training and trying to improve his fitness level. He should talk to someone who knows a lot about diet and exercise (and not just fad diets and how to lose weight quickly).


----------



## outoftowner

well thanks you guys, first off, i don't know how talking to a professional will help for me because if i'm going to walk in there and start talking about diets he could cut me off right there because i'm only 15 and it is medically deemed unsafe for me to diet, but i dont see the problem in dieting at my age as long as it isnt one of these anorexic diets, i just need something to lower my calories down enough whisle still filling the tank. One thing im going to start doing now is home making every one of my school lunches, all that pre made **** is not that great compared to leftovers from last night, i also just watched this TV thing about losing weight so i'm going to do some of those tactics. But my main concern right now is to get this belly off of me, once i have that off then i'm going to move onto strength training.


----------



## George Wallace

???


			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I did read his post, and there is no need to condescend. I have a very good command of the language. Do you think the only way a person can lose weight is through a low-carb diet? Personally, I think it is downright dangerous to recommend such a thing to someone who is physically training and trying to improve his fitness level. He should talk to someone who knows a lot about diet and exercise (and not just fad diets and how to lose weight quickly).





			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Jeez, there are a heap of diets out there.  You'd best consult with your doctor about the best plan for you.


----------



## Celticgirl

By the way, I recommend this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48433.0.html

It is an excellent read and chock full of advice. Nonetheless, everyone should consult an expert (trainer, nutritionist, doctor) in their community when starting any fitness or weight loss plan.


----------



## outoftowner

ya, i'll probably tag along with my mom on one of her doctors appointments, since we have the same doctor i'll just schedule something in right after hers, get the docs opinion and work from there.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> He should talk to someone who knows a lot about diet and exercise (and not just fad diets and how to lose weight quickly).



Maybe it's just my posts you don't read through:



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You'd best consult with your doctor about the best plan for you.





			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> But I agree with consulting a professional.  I'm just giving a few easy tips.



Anyway buds, your doctor can definitely help you with diet suggestions.  He probably won't prescribe a fat blocker or anything, but he will be able to fill you in on how to watch your calories and fat intake.  Good luck.


----------



## outoftowner

yep, thanks you guys, ill see when i can see my doctor next.


----------



## Celticgirl

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favour and get yourself on a decent, *low carb diet plan*



This is what you said that I didn't agree with, not the other statements. You advocated a low-carb diet plan. First of all, he's only 15 and needs his nutrients. Second of all, he wants to work out more (running and strength training) so he will need complex carbs. I didn't think your advice was bad, just _this one bit of advice _ which I quoted that I do see as potentially harmful advice.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

So how would you suggest he lose 50 odd pounds without reducing his carb intake?


----------



## outoftowner

altering my carb intake maybe?


----------



## midgetcop

Big difference between a 'low carb diet' and generally reducing one's caloric intake (or specifically, carbs). Needless to say, consuming an adequate amount of carbohydrates is essential for health and exercise. Maybe 'low carb' is the wrong term. Adequate amounts and ratios of all macronutrients coupled with exercise will cause an overweight person to shed pounds. Either way, a doctor and a nutritionist is the best way to go, and I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## outoftowner

ya, now im probably going to spend a whole evening with my sister every month for her to plan meals around me(she's the cook of the family) but it doesent matter, its for the best.


----------



## X-mo-1979

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> So how would you suggest he lose 50 odd pounds without reducing his carb intake?



Exercise and eat healthy.Lifestyle change instead of yo-yo low carb B/S.


----------



## TN2IC

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Exercise and eat healthy.Lifestyle change instead of yo-yo low carb B/S.



That's all I did... I blew off 65 pounds since I"ve been posted here. I love my Oasis Running Sneakers and iPod.


----------



## midgetcop

The iPod is a great tool for weight loss.  ;D


----------



## outoftowner

ya, and did you know there actually called basics, seriously i only found that out a day ago, and i found out having all of these gagets do help, cause they make you wanna go out and hold your head high and show them off, so now i have a little shuffle and some basics with built in gel soles, and there also ultra light, and for 50% off  , ******* there comfortable.


----------



## Viich

the_midge said:
			
		

> *Any* increase in intensity or routine change-up holds the risk of injury. Not to mention, running for 30-40 minutes no matter how low the intensity places a strain on the muscles and joints of the body. And you're suggesting that a new runner does that *twice a day*?
> 
> Long, low-intensity jogs don't make for a faster runner. They make you better at exactly what you're doing: working at a low-intensity for long periods of time. Nothing inherently wrong with that, but not exactly useful for someone training for this type of job.
> 
> Interval training is supposed to be intense - and it's important that each individual works within their current fitness level. i.e. a new runner can alternate between a regular walk and a power walk on a treadmill, which will feel intense for him/her. A more seasoned runner can alternate between jogging and sprinting between telephone poles - that can feel just as intense, but there is a difference in fitness levels here. It's when someone pushes themselves too far that they risk injuring themselves.



With respect, I gotta disagree with a bunch of what you said. A lot. 

1. Intensity is MUCH more likely to cause injury than easy distance. Someone without much distance on their legs doing intense interval training is the perfect recipe for acute injuries.
2. Running long and easy WILL make you faster..... it's pretty much universally considered to be the best way to get faster for anything longer than 400m.

I do agree that most people just starting shouldn't be running twice a day.... recovery is important.

And my running times: 
Distance	           Time	
800 m	            2:14.75	
1500 m	            4:27	
3 km	                    9:33	
5 km	                   17:14	
8 km	                   29:34	
Half Marathon	1:21:30.9


----------



## davidsonr_91

I am just waiting for the call to do my express test as the final step for the reserves and I am just getting back to the gym this past month as i have waited a long time for my medical to clear and I did a lot of overtime at work so didn't have much time to get to the gym.  I have been doing weights and running 25 min interval training on the treadmill and 15min on the eliptical and I am doing better but heard that if you do interval training it's a better way to get your stamina better then just going slower for a longer distance.  I have some back/shoulder pain when i run.  Can anyone give me some advice please not sure what i should do, trying to get to the gym three times a week.  Thanks all


----------



## George Wallace

Try using the SEARCH function and look up CF Expres Test and PT Test.  That will give you an idea of what is required.  You can also look up minimum standards required.  If you can't meet those requirements, there isn't much more we can tell you.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me some advice please not sure what i should do, trying to get to the gym three times a week.  Thanks all



Perhaps don't join the military _until_ you are fit?  We are in the business of soldiering, not running The Queen's Fitness Spa.  And if your back is bugging you now, wait until you get your FFO out for your first adventure.  You are looking at a _minimum_ of 55-odd pounds.  
As mentioned, you need to get some research down range.  Good luck with training.


----------



## JBoyd

Regarding push-ups; I know that I have a muscle imbalance in my arms and was just wondering if there is a way I can work on that while training at home?


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Maybe try doing push ups.  Just throwin' that out there.


----------



## forumdood007

This may have been mentioned but very much worth mentioning again. For this (old) guy who never ran....I got the "Couch to 5K" Podcasts, free on iTunes......worked like a charm.....doing 5K now. I never thought 2 months ago, while running for 1 minute was sooooo difficult, that I would have succeeded at this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adahmani

Hi

i don't have access to an inside running track in the winter. .so i do my running on a tread mill !!! i heard it's not effective .. i have a really good cardio and i wish to keep it what should i train on to keep my cardio ?? and rope skipping is not a good idea because i caught shin splint ... i don't use running shoes when rope skipping  ( muay thai training and karate no shoes allowed ) ..


----------



## MikeL

If you don't want to run outside and you don't have access to an indoor track or gym floor a treadmill is your best bet than.


----------



## adahmani

i was wondering if using the stair machine would help for the cardio.. ?? 
something like 100-120 steps a minute for 15 minutes or so.. 
cause my shin splint is still acting up  :'(


----------



## Biathloneil

Search www  for "Runner's World" and then "water running". This may help you, but stay out of the puddles.
-Neil


----------



## Snapshot007

BEGINNING TO RUN

At first my running was awful, I ran for what seemed a minute then had to stop for a minute or two then run again and so forth. I decided to try the treadmill at my local gym and started off 10 minutes at a time on speed 4 and 0 incline. This went on 3 times per week for about 3 weeks and then I ran the 2.4km again. This time I was able to jog it all in one shot. I eventually got to 2.4km in about 13.30 mins. I found the treadmill helped to develop my cardio. 

BEGINNER PUSH-UPS

I couldn't do more than 4 or 5 when I started, I can now do 13. I started off doing 4 or 5 then resting a minute, then doing 4 or 5 again. Another thing that really boosted my ability was doing tricep exercises. The one, don't know what its called, but its on a machine that has weights on both sides. There are a few different attachments I can use, the one I chose has the two pieces of thick rope (one for each hand) which when pulled form a V-shape. 

I then stand with my back to the where the weight is, like in a stance to perform a karate kick, one knee out front and the other leg sort of stretched out behind me. I keep my arms out in front of me and the only movement will be my elbow to hands pushing the weight out front working the triceps. No word of a lie, since starting this exercise, I went from 9 push-ups to 13 in about 2 weeks. 

Hope this helps.  :yellow:


----------



## a.schamb

I highly recommend, for people in high school, to join their cross-country team. 

I went from last year, barely able to run 3k, to easily being able to run it in under 12 minutes.


----------



## Forester

adahmani said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> i don't have access to an inside running track in the winter. .so i do my running on a tread mill !!! i heard it's not effective .. i have a really good cardio and i wish to keep it what should i train on to keep my cardio ?? and rope skipping is not a good idea because i caught shin splint ... i don't use running shoes when rope skipping  ( muay thai training and karate no shoes allowed ) ..



You could just run outside.....i love winter running. Almost as much as trail running in mountain bike trails. Running in showstorms is wicked awesome. 

Pushups- the best way to get better, is to do them. Do them when you wake up, before and after meals, before and after classes/water breaks/meetings, whatever.
                You will improve alot very fast, but you have to do them to fail. What you determain fail to be is up to you, whether it is technique is gone, or you fall to the ground.  This will train most of your core muscles, chest, arms, back, shoulders. To target specific muscles, change the way you do pushups. Google it on how to do different types if you want. Though if you are training to pass an express test, i would recomend you doing as many pushups as possible like you are being tested on, so hands under your shoulders, and elbows tight in if you can.


----------



## Chilme

Performance is very closely related to the method of training (Specificity Principle)  If you want to practice push ups to pass your EXPRES, you should train using the specific protocol.  Here is the protocol right out of the EXPRES Ops manual:

Push-ups Protocol

 The following procedures will be used for push-ups:

a. Start Position. In the start position the member lies flat on his/her stomach, legs and feet together. Hands pointing forward are positioned underneath the shoulders. To establish an acceptable hand position the evaluator may stand directly over the member being tested, if the evaluator can see the entire hand(s), then the position of the hands is too wide. Conversely, if the hands are under the chest and the evaluator cannot see any portion of the hand(s) then the position is too narrow. Elbows are comfortably back along the sides.

b. Movement/Extension Phase. Using the toes as the pivotal point, the
member pushes up from the floor/mat (if using a mat use only a very thin mat or a very firm mat so as not to effect the integrity of the push-up) by straightening the arms to full extension. During this extension movement the elbows may flare out to the side as long as the hands remain in position pointing forward (it is not required that the member maintain elbows close to the sides during the movement phase, thus performing more of a triceps push-up). The body must be kept in a straight line; including the head that should not normally be cocked to look forward as such action is contraindicated. The member descends to the down position.

c. Down Position. The down position differs from the start position in that the member does not return to lying on their stomach. During the execution of their push-ups the member uses their muscular endurance to keep their body suspended off the floor/mat throughout the evaluation. The proper down position has the back of the upper arms (triceps area) parallel to the floor/mat. The chin, chest area, stomach, thighs, or knees should not touch the floor/mat in the down position. However, incidental contact of any body part should not be used as a reason to terminate the test, or not count push-ups, unless the member through such contact is gaining clear advantage. Once the member has attained the down phase they continue with the next push-up (extension phase).
NOTE: If the member requires assistance in determining the correct down position, the evaluator may hold an object (such as a ruler) in the air under the member’s shoulder at the proper height of the down position. Each time the member descends to the down position he/she should touch the object. Using the hand in these instances is not recommended.

d. Counting. Push-ups are to be performed continuously and without a time limit. Push-ups that do not conform to the described protocol will not be counted. The test shall be discontinued as soon as the member is seen to strain forcibly to complete a push-up or is unable to maintain proper push-up technique. In many cases, lack of compliance with protocol (i.e. arching back on a push-up, not going down far enough, moving hands farther apart) can be corrected verbally and simply results in push-ups that do not count. Such situations should not result in termination of the test unless it is evident that advantage is being gained. Count the initial movement up as one and then count each subsequent repetition to full extension. Record that total in section F1 of the DND 279 form. The MPFS for this protocol are available in Tool 8. Record the MPFS score in Section F1, DND 279.


----------



## JB 11 11

Ermm... I know there's a technique that Instructors will want to see, but they're just push ups! It's pretty much the easiest thing to get your head around... sorry, I just find that a 4 paragraph explanation on how to do a proper push a bit laughable!  ;D

Back in my Cadet days ( about 16-17 years ago) when on course, you'd have to do 5-10 push ups or your max number of chin ups before entering classrooms/common areas/ company lines ect. ect.

At the beginning of the 6 week course, everyon was S**t except a few of the sporty types (regardless of course pre-requisits), but after a week, you'd be surprised how many reps we "kiddies" were pulling off repeatedly after just a week.  Myself, going in to my first 6 week course, I could manage 5 chin ups, 1-2 pull ups and couldn't even do one "behind-the-head" pull up. I left being able to pull 20 reps chin and pull ups, and about 15 of the "behind-the-head" variety. Mind you, I probably only weighed 155 lbs back then but the results speak for themselves.

As for push ups, by the time I became Staff, I could (seriously) pull off 90-100 push-ups with out recovering. I wasn't a jock, and was not into sports. I trained with my Corps and on my own the way my instructors had taught me (push ups going into a classroom/ and then again leaving.... walking by the chin-up bar? Might as well do a few while you're there... that type of thing) Before you know it, you'll be pulling off a lot more than you ever thought. The trick is to get your body in the habit of exerting itself. 

As for technique... well, read the 4 paragraphs... then start pumpin' off reps, wrong or right, if you can pump off 30 reps it won't matter a whole lot what technique you're using. You'll be corrected at the test if you're technique is off... then you'll do them the way they want you to. It won't make that big of a difference. my old  :2c:


----------



## Chilme

JB,

It is certainly laughable that so much goes into the basic push with the military, but after test hundreds and hundreds of people, I've found that it is the one most people have trouble with.  The protocol is so specific because the studies used to validate the test were very specific.  Even slight changes to hand position (3-5cm inside or outside shoulder) had an effect on the results.

I've tested mbrs that fialed the EXPRES technique and then following the test pushed out more then the minimum using the form they are used to.  Unfortunately, PSP is mandated to test using EXPRES protocol.

Unfortunately for some this is the system in place and must be used.  It is my hope that CF mbrs make themselves well aware of the requirements to ensure they are reaady to pass the test.


----------



## JB 11 11

I guess the only sure fire solution is to be able to bang out 30 reps in a plethora of different positions  :nod:

All joking aside though, I have read the protocol and was a little surprised at the difference from other positions, but personally, it was manageable. Everyones different in the end, but I guess my main point is to train harder than you will be required to work or as the cliché goes: "the more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in Combat"; in this instance, substitute "Combat" for your PT test ;D


----------



## Chilme

I agree 100%


----------



## a.schamb

Just to expand a bit on the benefit of a high school cross-country team, I had a 5km race today, ran it in 19 minutes exactly, all thanks to my XC team.

So, for all the people in high school here working on running, join your cross country team!  :nod:


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

I've looked over this thread and searched and have found some information on cold weather running, but nothing quite like what I'm looking for.

I've found that when I run in "cold" weather, basically anything less than 5 degrees, I have a significantly harder time being able to breathe. Not only does it make the running harder, but it also affects me afterwards. 

The last two times I went running in cold-ish weather, it was hovering right around 0 and I went out at about 1900, I found that I spent the rest of the night hacking up a lung. Lots of mucous and general chest pain - is this something that I just need to work up to and condition myself for? If so, does anyone have any tips on how to do so?

I'd love to be able to continue running outdoors in the winter as I can't stand treadmills and my gym doesn't have a track, but if it knocks me out for the rest of the night everytime I do it, I won't be able to.

Any advice?


----------



## DirtyDeeds

I have been having the same problem with my lungs when I run.  I find that immediately after running in the cold (like right now in Saskatchewan) that I have a burning and hacking up mucous to.  My problem deepens a little because I'm asthmatic.  Not a big deal normally but throw in the cold weather running and I end up really hacking.  I'll be starting BMQ in January, if all goes well with my interview next month, and I could really use some advice on how to deal with this because winter in Saskatchewan is exceptionally brutal and dry, as most of you probably know already.

Advice? :cold:


----------



## JB 11 11

I am no expert, but I would guess that because of your mild asthma your lungs are more sensitive to the could.... and my wife is from sask. (swift Current to be exact) so I know of what you speak when talking about the cold there :nod:

That said, have you tried running with a balaclava? I know with asthma, you want as much air going in as possible, but a thin one might be enough to warm the air up just enough for your lungs and not be too much of a hinderance to the asthma. Anyone feel free to correct me here... just my opinion.

Now... whether you'd be allowed to wear said balaclava or somthing similar on your BMQ? That's another story.

Another thing that has occured to me is that your lungs might simply not be used to the exersion. When I started running seriously, especially in the cold, I'd hack up lougies for a while after the run.... even more so if it was a killer. And they would hurt.
But then I started to bike more than run. And hard, I would Lance Armstrong that S*&$! Got my lungs in real good shape and when I started to run again, my lungs wouldnt feel like they were bleeding anymore and they now outlast my poor old legs ;D
My :2c:


----------



## DirtyDeeds

That's awesome JB 11 11, I appreciate it.  I definitely am out of shape right now.  I haven't done much over the last few years for excercise because I was a student and a parent and a husband, but now I am just a career man/parent/husband so I have all the time in the world.   

Once I get myself into better shape I'm sure I'll be ok.  That being said, I don't think asthma has anything to do with it for me, now that I think about it, because I haven't really had a problem since I was in elementary school.

But thanks for the reply, you have inspired me.


----------



## JB 11 11

No worries


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Thanks for the post i noticed i had a similar problem like alexk and now nothing too! thanks!  ;D


----------



## nick19hampton

I prefer slow running and that is really good without causing any harm.


----------



## littleprairie

No matter how you become one 'laughing stock', start walking for 10-15 minutes to warm up then run very very slowly, then run at a slighter faster pace, then run at a pace where you do not pant, then finish it first in 15 minutes, then rest for 1 day. Then run your second day in 20 minutes. This goes on every other day for 12 weeks. On your 13 th week increase the time to 30-35 minutes. One week before your physical test run for 45 minutes any distance it will take you as long as you are comfortable. Cool down by walking another 10 minutes. This warm-ups and cooldowns will assure you of a healthy heart. Do not forget to stretch. Get any running book at the library where you can find proper ways of stretching. YOu can also do speed runs 1 week before your physical test. The reason why you have to rest every one or  two or three days is to let your muscles recover. This is the kind of pace I am preparing right now before I run a 5K on May 15, 2011 at the Toronto Marathon.......


----------



## carmen13

I found myself getting craps a few times, and my coach said i wasn't getting enough air. So i just starting trying to take slower deeper breaths when i ran, and it help me. So i recommend trying this.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

carmen13 said:
			
		

> I found myself getting craps a few times, and my coach said i wasn't getting enough air. So i just starting trying to take slower deeper breaths when i ran, and it help me. So i recommend trying this.



So did getting the craps put a cramp in your running?


----------



## Donny

Does anybody know how hard the hand grip test? 
I work out regularly and i do about 45-50lbs bicep curls when i do my arms (alternate curls) however i don't work my forearms. ( hate having bigger forearms)
Officer who did my interview yesterday told me if you work out your forearms you shouldn't have a problem.
Should i start working out forearm too?
thanks


----------



## Fatalize

Donny said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how hard the hand grip test?
> I work out regularly and i do about 45-50lbs bicep curls when i do my arms (alternate curls) however i don't work my forearms. ( hate having bigger forearms)
> Officer who did my interview yesterday told me if you work out your forearms you shouldn't have a problem.
> Should i start working out forearm too?
> thanks



If you're curling 50lbs in each arm I'm pretty sure the hand grip will be no problem for you.


----------



## jparkin

Bert said:
			
		

> I'm no expert, but training for endurance and speed together is better than than only one.



A great way to work on both at the same time is running intervals. They don't even need to be done on the track like traditional ones, the trick is just varying your pace throughout the run. You can alternate jogging/sprinting on shorter runs (<10km) and running/walking on longer ones (>10km). There is really no right way to do intervals, but the fluctuations in physical exertion are really good for your cardio. Any time I decide to run intervals, I usually use the slower pace 80% of the time and the faster pace 20%. They can be personalized to fit into pretty much any fitness program. I'm certainly no expert, but I run competitively and play lots of rugby.  :2c:

EDIT: need to go back to school for spelling lessons.


----------



## sramsay

I am new at this.Was not doing anything till the middle of June.Just have my medical and interview left. Started off with walking once a day.Can do 4km in under 45 minutes ,plus doing 10km on my exercise bike.Was walking twice a day,in the morning and in the evening.Now I've just started to walk/jog 2.4km (can do it in 22:12,need 14:56-16:54),then 20km on the exercise bike in the morning and then another 2.4 walk/jog in the evening.When I do this for 2 days my knees start to hurt.I stop the walk/jog for a day or two and the pain goes away.I have read all of the pages and now know that I should only walk/jog ever other day.Could I just walk on the "off" days ?Also could I do my biking on my walk/jog days or just on my "off"days?Plus I also am doing strength training on Mon,Wed & Fri.Have no problem with the situps,with the push ups,could not even do one before started doing the training;can do 5 knee ones now and working on doing them right (only need 7 for the Express test).


----------



## jparkin

Since you just started exercising in June, sore knees are to be expected. At this point, I think doing the 2.4km twice a day is overdoing it. Crosstraining (like you are with your exercise bike) is a great way to take some of the strain off of your knees. I would recommend alternating running days and crosstraining days (swimming, skipping, or biking) If it's possible, take more time for a longer workout each day instead of multiple short workouts. Then you can space your workouts out more and give your body time to recover. Many short workouts won't do much to help develop cardio and won't give you a chance to recover. Since biking is a low-impact workout, biking on your running days should be fine, but give yourself a day between your runs. Biking or swimming between running days will develop your cardio while at the same time providing you with a workout program that is easier on the knees. Hope this helps.

Jonathan


----------



## sramsay

Thanks for the reply. I will try it, plus I'm looking into buying a pair of running shoes  (was at the Running Room today) as I just got a pair of sneakers at the moment


----------



## miguel

Streching daily is very important: once in the morning, before and after exercises and once at night in the hot shower  before going to bed. This will make your muscles more fexible and will avoid alot of injuries "believe me". Hydrate, hydrate and hydrate before and prior to exercixes......hope this helps...


----------



## DogFighting101

Fatalize said:
			
		

> If you're curling 50lbs in each arm I'm pretty sure the hand grip will be no problem for you.



Not necessarily, once the hand is closed, it does develop grip strength to an extent, but mostly just endurance. In order to develop the "squeeze" strength, I would recommend trying out the grip exercise tools (those little things you squeeze) to see where you are standing in terms of grip strength, you need to do ~33.5kg per hand which totals at about ~70lbs per hand, they make these grip tools up to 200lbs, so practicing with them/doing a few reps here and there will help out your grip strength.

My 2c.


----------



## divermc

If you develop a "Stitch" in your side (cramp) try putting the arm on that side up above your head, reach up with your other hand and grab your elbow. You can do this gently while you run/jog and it will help stretch your side and help release the stitch.

If you know you are about to run a great distance and you need to eat something I suggest banana's, raisins and baby food. Raisins have a ton of energy but aren't heavy in your stomach. Baby Food is easy to digest, packed with good energy and also not heavy in the stomach so you can eat it before running if you need a pick me up.

Water is best but when drinking sports drinks try splitting one bottle into two halves and do 1 part sports drink and 1 part water. Drink one before and one after your run.


----------



## BadgerTrapper

Hey, guys and gals. Quick question, any one else have any negative experiences with Jump squats? Kind of like a burpee without the pushup. Past two times we've done PT, I've thrown up as a result of the burpees. Sit ups, Push Ups, Squats. None of it else seems to have an effect, as soon as I get to about the 5th or 6th cycle the jump squats just seem to cause me to throw up. Anyone have any advice as to how to counter it? I know it's a minor Vasovagal response, not sure how to counter it in this situation though. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks people.


----------



## Pryce

I remember coming across a PDF file somewhere. It was either on the Canadian Boarder Services website or RCMP. It had a step by step process on reaching the minimum PT standards,(included the time periods neccecary for reaching them) it went into detail. Like 2.4km in 10-12min, 19 push ups etc. Can't seem to find it anywhere. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Scorp2586

Recently quit smoking about two weeks ago. I smoked for about 10 years, now I'm trying to figure out if this is smoking related or not so here's the run down. I'm running 1k, 5k and 20k with no shortness of breath but rather intense muscle cramps in the calves, feet and shins. I spoke with someone and they came to a conclusion that my muscles aren't getting the oxygen they need and that it is probably related to smoking. Is this something I should just keep working through? Or should I wait till I've quit for a longer period before I put this stress on myself anymore?


----------



## dimsum

Scorp2586 said:
			
		

> Recently quit smoking about two weeks ago. I smoked for about 10 years, now I'm trying to figure out if this is smoking related or not so here's the run down. I'm running 1k, 5k and 20k with no shortness of breath but rather intense muscle cramps in the calves, feet and shins. I spoke with someone and they came to a conclusion that my muscles aren't getting the oxygen they need and that it is probably related to smoking. Is this something I should just keep working through? Or should I wait till I've quit for a longer period before I put this stress on myself anymore?



It could also be a lack of water or badly-fitting shoes.  If you just started running (or just started running after a long break), even that may be the cause.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead

anyone know, is there a technique to keeping your heart rate down?  does it just come with training and improving endurance?
thanks


----------



## 57Chevy

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> anyone know, is there a technique to keeping your heart rate down?  does it just come with training and improving endurance?
> thanks



If you are able to attain your second wind during intensive training.

Like while jogging long distance and your breathing rate changes, so will the heart rate slow down.


----------



## George Wallace

STJ_Kierstead said:
			
		

> anyone know, is there a technique to keeping your heart rate down?  does it just come with training and improving endurance?
> thanks



Use your mind to control your breathing and heart rate.  There are meditation techniques that you can learn.


----------



## Cyrius007

Scorp2586 said:
			
		

> Recently quit smoking about two weeks ago. I smoked for about 10 years, now I'm trying to figure out if this is smoking related or not so here's the run down. I'm running 1k, 5k and 20k with no shortness of breath but rather intense muscle cramps in the calves, feet and shins. I spoke with someone and they came to a conclusion that my muscles aren't getting the oxygen they need and that it is probably related to smoking. Is this something I should just keep working through? Or should I wait till I've quit for a longer period before I put this stress on myself anymore?



Cramps may come from :

1- not enough oxygen
2- not enough minerals (ions h+ that come from minerals)
3- dehydration
4- stress (too much training, or training too fast when you are low on exercises for quite long time)

Be sure to drink often small amount of water, when you feel thirsty you already lost 4% of water. It may seem small, but you loose consciousness with 10%.
You could drink some electrolyte beverage, such as gatorade. There is salt and minerals in it that helps your muscles do the contraction-relaxation cycles. A cramp occurs when you muscle is low on minerals and water and can't finish the cycle, so it's stuck in contraction.
Also, give you legs time to recuperate. When you start training, you should wait at least 48h between training, and even if you are in very good shape, your legs and heart need 24h to recuperate from an intense training. Training causes muscle fibers to break, the more you break without giving time to repair, the less effective the contraction cycle is.

I hope it helps


----------



## dimsum

Bumped this rather than starting a new thread.

For the runners out there, are there any recommendations for 12-week marathon training programs and tips?  I have done a couple of Half-Marathons but haven't had to deal with nutrition during the run, etc.  Have you marathoners just brought gels (if so, how many) and water (again, how much) for training and during the race?

Thanks!


----------



## EliteTrgPrograms

Dimsum,

So many things to talk about here:

1- Why have you chosen 12 weeks?
2- What are your best/most recent 400m, 1mile, 5km, 10km, 21km race times?
3- Ensure you continue doing strength work / muscular endurance work that focuses on single leg and single arm pieces (i.e. dumbbells rather than barbells) and lots of core work (static holds, back extensions at tempo, i.e. 4010 x 15-20 reps are key for endurance athletes).
4- Don't go out and crush yourself every day.  The body takes 72 hours to recover from full on aerobic testing.  Incorporate a lot volume building through Z1 work.  You don't need to just run....go swim and bike.  You're still working the energy system, but this way you avoid the overuse injuries (so common in the military)
5- Blend in skill work, where you work on running form and practice various breathing techniques
6- Incorporate mental toughness pieces (visualization, power words/mantras)
7- Fu$# the gels! Experiment in training with whole foods - gluten free cookies, dates, chocolate covered coffee beans.  Don't do anything on competition day that you didn't do in training.
8- Play around with carb intake during training...perhaps start with 30g of carbs per hour, and play with it over the weeks.
9- DO NOT go low carb throughout the day, especially post workout.  You can be a fat burning machine, doesn't matter, body needs carbohydrates.
10- I also swear by electrolyte fizz tabs.  I've had cramping that has disappeared within 10 seconds of taking one, every time.  I would not compete in an endurance event without a few of them by my side.  But all up to the individual.

Hope that helps.... I placed 3rd in the Petawawa Ironman after only 4 months of endurance training.  I never ran more than 16km at one time before I started so I do speak from personal experience as well as coaching experience.  Smart training is key, do it wrong and you'll smash your adrenals into the ground even further (military personnel have some of the most poorly functioning endocrine systems in the world....add poorly programmed endurance training on top of that = s#&t sandwich)


----------



## pancakes

Can't speak for anyone else, but those gels give me abdominal cramps for some reason.  I think its the sugar maybe.  I normally don't eat much sugar.


----------



## Sempai Julia

pancakes said:
			
		

> Can't speak for anyone else, but those gels give me abdominal cramps for some reason.  I think its the sugar maybe.  I normally don't eat much sugar.



I tried one of theses gels just today.
I felt no change in how I felt while running, but I've been slightly dizzy and cramped all afternoon.

I worry about my running.
I can jump rope until the cows come home so cardio isn't a factor. My karate instructor says my lack of running ability is simply because my body isn't use to the activity and is therefore resisting.
So I fully expect to be the worse runner when I get to BMQ but one of the strongest by the end........or fall flat on my face!!
Either way I plan on earning the title Solider by the end.


----------



## opcougar

This goes out to all those asking about running techniques / forms / etc. I am a runner (not a jogger), and with over 90 marathons and ultramarathons under my belt, I have won races, finishes 1st in my different age groups over the years, and continue to run 5 days a week, with my long run on the weekend (30km+ non-stop).

Now I started off doing track n field in school, and making the transition to long distance wasn't easy, and had to remind myself of the infamous words..."it's a marathon, not a sprint". I digress, to get better at running like everything else, you have to be consistence with it, not just went it's nice outside liek some people do. I run Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall, and you just have to dress appropriately. Yes I have been out in -30 plus weather running.....I am a sub 20mins 5k, sub 40mins 10km, and 2:30 odd mins marathon runner. Oh, and am in my 40s (not that you will be able to tell), so not a young buck.

Gels: They do upset your stomach, and believe me when I say they won't make you run faster.

Diet: You have to get your diet in check i.e. burning more than you are consuming. No good running and then stuffing your face with junk right after...defeats the purpose.

Race Day: I pack a couple of advils, apple cut up into chunks, and stop at every other water stand to do a grab and go. The key is not to become stationary at any point, shuffle instead when you hit a wall.

The person asking for the 12 week plan...................try this

Tuesdays and Fridays

These are quality speed sessions where you’ll run out of your comfort zone. Run these quicker than your goal race pace. For example, if your goal is to finish the marathon in four hours (5:41 per kilometre), run at 5:15 to 5:30 per km or faster.

Wednesdays

These are medium-distance runs at a pace 45-60 seconds slower per kilometre than your goal race pace. So if you’re targeting a four-hour finishing time (5:41 per km), run at 6:20-6:40 per km. You should be able to talk comfortably. If you can’t, you’re running too quickly.

Thursdays

These are “easy” days with shorter distances. Alternatively, you can use them as extra recovery days or days to do cross-training such as bike riding, swimming or walking.

Sundays

Do the weekly long run at a relaxed pace 45-60 seconds slower per kilometre than your goal race pace. You should be able to hold a conversation throughout the run. If you can’t, your pace is too fast.

Tempo run

The “tempo run” in weeks 4, 8 and 11 should be completed at your goal race pace or faster.

Moneghetti fartlek

This “speed-play” workout in weeks 3 and 7 was pioneered by retired Aussie marathon legend Steve Moneghetti and takes 20 minutes in total. Without a break, run hard for 90 seconds, then jog for 90 seconds. Repeat the 90 seconds hard, 90 seconds jog. Run hard for 60 seconds and jog for 60 seconds four times. Run hard for 30 seconds and jog for 30 seconds four times. Run hard for 15 seconds and jog for 15 seconds four times.

Warming up

Before the Tuesday and Friday sessions, jog for 10 minutes, then do some light stretching. Follow this with three to four “run-throughs”, also called “strides”, of about 100m, with a walk-back recovery. Do the first run-through at 70 percent, gradually getting faster with each effort until the last is at 100 percent.

Cooling down

At the completion of the Tuesday and Friday sessions, jog for 10 minutes to warm down, followed by some light stretching.




			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bumped this rather than starting a new thread.
> 
> For the runners out there, are there any recommendations for 12-week marathon training programs and tips?  I have done a couple of Half-Marathons but haven't had to deal with nutrition during the run, etc.  Have you marathoners just brought gels (if so, how many) and water (again, how much) for training and during the race?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## michaud.jj2

Hello all,	

I wanted to get some input on PT programs people have used in the past or are currently using to prepare for the Coopers Test.  I am looking for programs or suggestions to improve test scores from the min 75 points to at least 90 and up. 

I know there are some great resources on the DWAN SOF homepages as far as fitness guides go, as well as the PSP SOA books (2015 edition).  However it was my understanding that these programs are best used after the Coopers Test while awaiting selection training. 

Since the test is so specific it really seems like one must train to the test, using repetition of the 5 exercises, and then branch out into a different program once the test is complete.

Any thoughts, training tips, suggestions, and success stories would be appreciated!


----------



## AbdullahD

Well just posting here... cause well im proud of myself.

Was on the treadmill a couple days back and did a 5km run, my heart rate averaged 160 the entire time and it took... 42 minutes. I know slow, but I couldnt even run 2k 7 weeks ago.

I was hoping id be fit enough to apply by May but it looks more like July.

Anyone have experience in getting up to speed i.e how long will it take to get a 5km run down to a military acceptable level? I run 3 times a week and am just looking for an aggressive time frame.


----------



## Flavus101

Keep up the good work. 

I will leave the training regimes to someone who has more professional knowledge than I. Just remember that in order to achieve your goals you must put in the hard work, there is no quick and easy method.


----------



## AbdullahD

Flavus101 said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work.
> 
> I will leave the training regimes to someone who has more professional knowledge than I. Just remember that in order to achieve your goals you must put in the hard work, there is no quick and easy method.



Definetly, I'm not looking for a lazy way out. Im just seeing what the aggregate of opinions say is realistic. 

If it was something were I had more personal authentic knowledge, I'd be able to come up with my answer. But I dont and others here seem very knowledgeable so I ask.

I did some googling, but it all seems anecdotal.... and i hesitate with personal testimonies...

Abdullah


----------



## PuckChaser

Interval training will increase your speed, your treadmill should have some prebuilt plans. Mix that in with some longer, slow runs and you'll increase anaerobic and aerobic capacity. Doing the heart rate tracking will definitely help, keep yourself in the zones (Google some calculators), and you'll see results in a few weeks.


----------



## sidemount

I would suggest doing a variety of workouts. Strength training will also help you build overall fitness and make you better for it. Look into things like tabata, crossfit, and circuit training to work on your overall fitness.
Overall fitness is better than being able to run a 5km in a certain time.


----------



## PuckChaser

The weight training will help with conditioning, and protect joints from injury. Take it from a guy who used to only run, and now has neat surgery scars in both knees as a result.


----------



## AbdullahD

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The weight training will help with conditioning, and protect joints from injury. Take it from a guy who used to only run, and now has neat surgery scars in both knees as a result.





			
				sidemount said:
			
		

> I would suggest doing a variety of workouts. Strength training will also help you build overall fitness and make you better for it. Look into things like tabata, crossfit, and circuit training to work on your overall fitness.
> Overall fitness is better than being able to run a 5km in a certain time.



Definitely Guys, I run 3x a week and use weights 2-3x a week. I just felt cardio was a priority right now, so wanted to see if a timeline could be established.

In the last 7 weeks or so ive gained 20%~ more Muscle. So I'm going with a rounded approach god willing.

Im using a little creatine, but Mostly just multi vitamins and a diet change. Anyways I hope it is closer to weeks then months thag I need to get to good running levels. But whatever it is, it is. Im just a planner.

Abdullah


----------



## MandaMae

Hey guys! I have a question, asking for my man who's currently in St Jean for his BMQ. I apologize if this is answered already, I've just gone through so many posts and haven't found the answer... 

He's worried about the beep test in week 7 (I believe it is?). First time around he was at 4.5 and that had him freaked out cause he was told he has to be at a level 6. Now, if he doesn't hit 6 during that test, what happens? Will he be recoursed for not meeting just that minimum or how does that all work?? 

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

MandaMae said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I have a question, asking for my man who's currently in St Jean for his BMQ. I apologize if this is answered already, I've just gone through so many posts and haven't found the answer...
> 
> He's worried about the beep test in week 7 (I believe it is?). First time around he was at 4.5 and that had him freaked out cause he was told he has to be at a level 6. Now, if he doesn't hit 6 during that test, what happens? Will he be recoursed for not meeting just that minimum or how does that all work??
> 
> Any info is much appreciated!



The 20-metre Shuttle run (beep test) is no longer used as the CAF standard for military fitness. As long he passes the FORCE Test within the required standard, no, he will not be recoursed.

However, that does not mean he should slack off and not improve his fitness.


----------



## MandaMae

Thanks for the reply! 

From what he's saying that is a part of the force test? He had to do it as part of it when he first got there, that's how he knows his level, and the level he needs to be at. Is it just that they don't use the results for anything? I don't see why they would make them do it if the results don't matter..


----------



## PuckChaser

The results matter as a level of physical fitness. 6 is barely running on the shuttle run. If you can't make that, I doubt FORCE shuttles will be easy. If your man can't do 4.5 on the shuttle, he needs to seriously improve his cardiovascular fitness.


----------



## Tengu

Alright. I want to become an Intelligence Operator and do professionally what i basically already do in my free time. The problem is that me and physical fitness is like matter and antimatter. I don't go out, i sit in front of a computer 12 hours a day, i am 6 foot 300 pounds, and have slight hip dyslapsia, so i have a bit of a duck-like gait. I am not, and will never be an athlete. If i was in shape; i probably wouldn't have spent my life in front of a computer researching conflicts, military history, intelligence and all that jazz.  I am through and through a nerd, perhaps even a neckbeard. Even if we consider the fact that if an IO needs to use his fitness in combat it probably means he's about to become a POW or KIA anyway because the entire frontline has collapsed and Ivan or Hajji is already there; is there any hope at all that i may be able to enter the forces?


----------



## George Wallace

Tengu said:
			
		

> I realized i posted this in the wrong thread, so re-post:
> 
> Alright. I want to become an Intelligence Operator and do professionally what i basically already do in my free time. The problem is that me and physical fitness is like matter and antimatter. I don't go out, i sit in front of a computer 12 hours a day, i am 6 foot 300 pounds, and have slight hip dyslapsia, so i have a bit of a duck-like gait. I am not, and will never be an athlete. If i was in shape; i probably wouldn't have spent my life in front of a computer researching conflicts, military history, intelligence, doctrines and all that jazz; i would most probably be out enjoying the usual fruits of civilian life. Ask me about my hobbies, love life or favorite sports and i'll stare blankly; but ask me about Jabhat al-Nusra, the Russian Western Military District or Al-Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb and i can talk all day long. I am through and through a nerd, perhaps even a neckbeard. I am pretty proficient with a rifle, that's about it. Even if we consider the fact that if an IO needs to use his fitness in combat it probably means he's about to become a POW or KIA anyway because he has failed and the entire frontline has collapsed; is there any hope at all that i may be able to enter the forces?



First:  It is really frowned upon to spam the site with basically the same question.

Second: If you are posting in this thread, perhaps you should read it.  There are many suggestions on Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, etc. as the title of the thread suggest right here in this very thread.  Read and find some tips that will help you develop your abilities to run, do cardio, and perhaps lose weight.

Third:  We have a couple threads on becoming an Intelligence Operator or Intelligence Officer.  You need to develop your SEARCH skills if you want to become either one of them.  If you are incapable of finding information on the internet, then you are not going to make a good member of the Intelligence Branch in any capacity.


----------



## presoldier141

Hey guys,

I just applied for the forces a few weeks ago, completing my aptitude test which I did great on and qualified for all trades. Unfortunately I have to wait a year because I am only 17 years of age and had used marijuana within the year. People told me to lie but I couldn't lie to the commander, its just not me. So now I'm stuck with a year to blow and I was just wondering if any active duty members could help me with some advice... I'm going to apply for a Bosn position, hopefully qualifying for SAR TECH when I'm able to begin that process once I achieve my 5 years and hold a rank of corporal. Any suggestions for any activities I could participate in or how I should be using my time would be greatly appreciated. You are all hero's, and I'm going to be proud to say that I am too, a hero someday.


----------



## LightFighter

In reference to your username, Bosn's aren't Soldiers, so presoldier141 doesn't work for you. I'am also not sure how your post relates to a thread about running. 

You will not become a Cpl as a Bosn, the equivalent rank for the Navy is Leading Seaman(LS). 

As for how to spend the next year, can't go wrong with upgrading education, fitness, community service and working.  Plus researching the trade and the RCN if you haven't already, lots of info on this site 

In regards to your past drug use, good call on being honest, it was the right thing to do. 

Also, if you do get into the CAF, please don't go around calling yourself a hero.


----------

